# 

## taniaklima.pl

Na głębokości 1-4 m w naszej strefie klimatycznej w ciągu całego roku panuje stała temperatura +100C (&plusmn;1,50C). Do wykorzystania tej energii służą tzw Gruntowe Wymienniki Ciepła (GWC). Co najmniej kilkanaście pracujących w Polsce GWC potwierdzają, że powietrze zewnętrzne, przepływając przez złoże posadowione na tej głębokości podgrzewa się w szczytach zimowych o 20C , latem zaś ulega ochłodzeniu z około +30C do +20C.
Konstrukcja GWC zaprojektowana jest jako naturalne złoże czystego płukanego żwiru umieszczonego w gruncie. Przepływające powietrze przez żwir (w zależności od pory roku) jest ochładzane, osuszane, podgrzewane lub nawilżane, a także filtrowane. Bezpośredni kontakt złoża z otaczającym gruntem rodzimym ułatwia szybką regenerację złoża.
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-07 17:12 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Ta wiadomość chyba powinna być w dziale Ogłodzenia...  :Smile: 

Czy ogólnie możesz powiedzieć jak się wykonuje GWP przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych (około 1m) ?

Chętnie zobaczę działający GWP w pobliżu Warszawy !

----------


## Maco

Ta wiadomość chyba powinna być w dziale Ogłodzenia...  :Smile: 

Czy ogólnie możesz powiedzieć jak się wykonuje GWP przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych (około 1m) ?

Chętnie zobaczę działający GWP w pobliżu Warszawy !

----------


## Witia

> On 2002-11-07 21:18, Maco wrote:
> Ta wiadomość chyba powinna być w dziale Ogłodzenia... 
> 
> Czy ogólnie możesz powiedzieć jak się wykonuje GWP przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych (około 1m) ?
> 
> Chętnie zobaczę działający GWP w pobliżu Warszawy !


Też jestem tym zainteresowany  (poziomem wód)

----------


## Maco

No cóż...
Wyglądało to na jednorazowe zamieszczenie ogłoszenia...  :Sad: 
Producent (czy projektant) niniejszego rozwiązania nie wzbudza tym samym u mnie dużęgo zaufania takim postępowaniem.

Oczekiwałem jakiejś dyskusji albo przynajmniej odpowiedzi na pytania....

----------

Super temat!!!!

Energia geotermalna możliwa do wykożystania przy niewielkim nakładzie środków. jak rozumiem mozna to wykozystac do ogrzewania powietrznego, klimatyzacji lub wentylacji. Czy ktoś juz uzytkowuje taki wymiennik. Czy naprawdę wystarcza na schłodzenie domu latem???
Czekam na głosy w dyskusji. Tyle sie mówi o pompach ciepła i dolnych zródłach (odwierty i wymienniki poziome). Tutaj oczywiście to co innego ale idea podobna, do wentylacji wymuszonej w sam raz... tylko czy działa!!!!

----------


## piotrek

Ja na wiosnę będę robił taki wymiennik ( w tym roku już nie zdążyłem ) mniej wiecej za rok podzielę się uwagami jak to działa , jak zrobię na wiosne to całe lato będę testował ( chłodzenie domu w upalne dni )
Piotrek

----------


## Maco

Piotrek,
A będziesz robił według "projektu" z początku tego wątku, czy massz jakieś inne oprawcowanie ?

----------


## pitbull

Dotychczasowe wyniki badań rurowych, gruntowo-powietrznych wymienników ciepła stosowanych do wentylacji budynków wykazują, że są one najbardziej efektywne przy bardzo niskiej temperaturze zewnętrznej, tzn. wówczas, gdy występuje duża różnica pomiędzy temperaturą powietrza atmosferycznego a temperaturą gruntu na poziomie rur wymiennika. Istotny wpływ na ich wydajność cieplną mają ponadto prędkość przepływu strumienia powietrza w rurach oraz rodzaj gruntu, w którym są ułożone, a zwłaszcza jego wilgotność]. Niektóre z tych wymienników działają okresowo w cyklach 8 h pracy, 16 h przerwy, niezbędnej dla regeneracji cieplnej gruntu otulającego rury wymiennika.
Wymiana ciepła pomiędzy rurami z powietrzem doprowadzanym odbywa się za pośrednictwem gruntu i zależy od jego przewodności cieplnej. Jeśli grunt w otoczeniu budynku jest spoisty i nawodniony, a zatem cechuje się wysoką przewodnością cieplną, to wskazane byłoby umieszczenie ponad rurami wymiennika warstwy izolacji cieplnej z nienasiąkliwego materiału. Zadaniem takiej izolacji jest zmniejszanie odpływu ciepła z gruntu do atmosfery zimą, zaś latem ------ ograniczanie wpływu wysokiej temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego na temperaturę w gruncie na poziomie rur wymiennika ciepła. Natomiast w przypadku gruntu sypkiego i suchego dla zwiększenia wymiany ciepła można zalecić deszczowanie terenu ponad wymiennikiem, dzięki czemu zwiększy się przewodność cieplna gruntu, a w konsekwencji --- wydajność cieplna wymiennika gruntowego.
Podczas przepływu strumienia ciepłego powietrza w rurach, wskutek obniżenia się temperatury strumienia powietrza poniżej punktu rosy, może wystąpić kondensacja pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu. W związku z tym zachodzi konieczność zapewnienia odprowadzenia kondensatu do drenażu. Kondensacja pary wodnej w rurach odprowadzających zużyte powietrze, przyczyni się do zwiększenia efektywności energetycznej urządzenia, dzięki wykorzystaniu dodatkowego ciepła, jakim jest ciepło utajone powietrza,  wydzielane podczas skraplania się pary wodnej.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Przepraszam ze wygladalo to jak ogloszenie.
Jest to jednak temat ktory zna bardzo dobrze kilku ludzi w Polsce, swiatowe zainteresowanie tym tematem jest mi trudno ocenic. W wyszukiwarkach www jest bardzo malo tych informacji.
My ze swej strony wprowadzilismy duzo innowacji i to stalo sie zastrzezeniem patentowym RP
Teraz odpowiadam na pytania:
1. Przy wysokim stanie wod gruntowych GWC mozna wykonac plytszy ale nalezy go powiekszyc lub mozna go wypietrzyc ponad teren, tak, aby dno GWC bylo nad powierzchnia wod gruntowych.
2. Na trasie W-wa Poznan jest w budowie motel. Bedzie tam GWC o wydajnosci 15tys.m3/h Prosze na poczatku roku wejsc na nasze str www bedzie tam lista referencyjna i adres tego Motelu bedzie wymieniony.
3. Efekt energetyczny i koszty wykonania: latem calkowite zapotrzebowanie na chlod klimatyzacyjny. Mozna uzywac do ogrzewania ten sam GWC ktory latem sluzyl do klimatyzacji. Zima - srednio w sezonie ok 20-30% zapotrzebowania na ogrzewanie z 1m3 zloza uzyskuje sie max 1-2kW ciepla srednio 0,5kW. W szczytach(-15stC) do 50% zapotrzebowania na energie do ogrzewania, wentylowania (po co rozszczelniac okna i "wpuszczac" do sypialni -15stC). Mozna kupic tanszy rekuperator (bez czujnika i grzalki elektr.) gdyz nie ma potrzeby jego odmrazania, bo temp. powietrza z GWC jest 0stC lub zawsze dodatnia. Cena wykonania GWC ok 1tys.zl - dla domu do 150m2. Jezeli Inwestor zdecyduje sie przed wykopaniem fundamentow to ta cena, bedzie duzo nizsza (praca koparki i wywiezienie nadmiaru ziemi). Jezeli zrobi to tak jak ja, czyli w komorach murow fundamentowych to koszt bedzie jeszcze nizszy. Mam dom nie podpiwniczony i w komory te musialbym
sypac piasek. Ja zamiast piasku nasypalem zwiru (15zl/tona)- cena nizsza transport troche drozszy wyszlo na to samo (zwiru nie trzeba ubijac - oszczedzilem na wynajeciu zageszczarki). Z dodatkowa robocizna zmiescilem sie w cenie 500zl slownie piecset zl. Koszt eksploatacji ogrzewania i klimatyzowania - max
zuzycia energii 80-100W (silnk wentylatora).Pamietajmy ponosimy tylko koszty przesylu powietrza przez zloze (opor ok
200Pa) a nie jego ogrzewania lub chlodzenia!!!!!
Na tym polega rewelacja jego zastosowania
4. Znane są instalacje wymienników rurowych (przeponowych). Jednak ze względu na ich małą wydajność cieplną wynikającą z małej powierzchni wymiany ciepła (mala powierzchnia styku powietrza z powierzchnia rury i mala objetosc gruntu wokol rury ktory bierze udzial w wymianie temperatury). Poza tym nie mają one własności czyszczenia powietrza. Cena wykonania jest wyzsza i zajmowanego terenu jest nie porownywalnie wieksza..
5. Ciesze sie ze sa Inwestorzy ktorzy chca wykonac GWC nawet bez naszej dokumentacji. Znaczy to ze temat ten jest jednak znany i wazny. Mamy przekonanie ze ze wzgledu na niska cene jego wykonania i eksploatacji jest mozliwe jego powszechne stosowanie. Dlatego cena dokumentacji dla domku jednorodzinnego wynosi do konca roku tylko 60zl brutto. Inwestor, który będzie miał GWC w domu będzie chcial mieć taki sam w firmie lub będzie się nim chwalil wśród znajomych. Wiemy ze domy buduja ludzie, którzy maja wlasne firmy lub "obracaja" się w kregu ludzi, którzy sa wlascicielami firm. Tu chcemy zarobic pieniadze 
Pozdrawiam
Witold Piecha


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-11-28 15:50 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Dziękuję za informacje.

1. Wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Czy dolny poziom złoża musi być powyżej górnego poziomu wód gruntowych, czy możliwe jest czasowe (na skutek wahań poziomu wód) "zamoczenie" dolnej części złoża?

2. Ja się mocno zastanawiam nad płytą fundamentową "legalett" (w skócie jest to zbrojona płyta fundamentowa) i mam pytanie czy można takie złoże wykonać pod taką płytą ? Jakie jest ryzyko potrzeby dotarcia do takiego wymiennika (wiadomo, że pod fundamentem jest to niemożliwe) w czasie użytkowania ?
No i czy kondtrukcyjnie ten żwir zamiast piasku nie pogorszy stabilności grunt;u pod płytą ?

----------


## taniaklima.pl

ad 1 Moze zostac okresowo zalany - ale czysta woda gruntowa (uwaga na okoliczne szamba). 
ad 2 Potrzeby dotarcia nie ma - wskazuje na to 23 letnia praca wymiennika w Polanicy zdroju. 
Moga sie zdarzyc przypadki losowe (np powodz)wtedy GWC mozna probowac przeplukac woda.
Pozdrawiam

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:35 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

czy tego typu wymiennik zwłaszcza wykonany pod częścią budynku do którego nie ma dostępu nie wymaga okresowego czyszczenia, czy po jakimś czasie użytkowania w złożu nie rozmnożą się jakieś grzyby i inne tego typu paskudztwa, i co wtedy zmuszeni jesteśmy oddychać powietrzem z zarodnikami grzybów.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: januszek dnia 2002-11-19 13:02 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Właśnie.
Gdzieś przeczytałem, że powietrze z takiego wymiennika jest nawet czystsze niż przed zarówno pod względem bakteriologicznym jaki i ilości zanieczyszczeń "stałych".
Nie do końca rozumiem na jakiej zasadzie to się dzieje...?
Jeszcze te bakterie to potrafie jakoś zrozumieć, że wlatują do ziemengo wilgotnego czegoś o niskiej temperaturze i tam się trochę roznbijają o ten żwir i dużo ich ginie...  :Smile:  Ale zo ztymi trupkami ? EYpłukują się czy coś je zjada co tam się zalęga ?

Z drugiej strony jak się kopie fundament i jak się przekopie przez warstwę humusu to już w piachu nie ma żadnych robali i grzybów... Ale z drugiej strony nie ma też dostępu świeżego powietrza a w GWP będzie... ?

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Maco dnia 2002-11-19 12:58 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Zloze z Gruntowego Wymiennik Ciepła jest wykonane z czystego plukanego zwiru. Jest to filtr zwirowy. Bakterie, grzyby, owady i inne zyjatka jezeli dostana sie do zwiru to z braku pokarmu, pozywki gina lub "czekaja na lepsze czasy". W Exbudzie co 2-3lata w miejscu gdzie powietrze z zewnatrz styka sie z zlozem i wychodzi z zloza pobierane sa probki zwiru z nalotem i sa wysylane do sanepidu. 
Na wlocie jest kurz i bakterie, grzyby, pylki itp wszystko jest albo jest martwe albo czeka na pozywienie. Na wylocie z GWC zwir jest czysciutki. Nie ma sladow jak przy wlocie. 
W Polanicy Sanepid wykonywal po 15 latach eksploatacji badanie powietrza, z analiza co na wlocie a co na wylocie z GWC. Wydano oswiadczenie takie:
cytuje: "W wyniku przeprowadzonego badania stwierdzono, iż powietrze po przejściu przez wymiennik ciepła zawiera wielokrotnie mniej komórek drobnoustrojów, alergenów niż przy wlocie" koniec cytatu
Jednak w czasie jego wykonywania trzeba przestrzegac pewnych regul,zasad - to sa szczegoly, sa w  "Wytycznych do wykonania GWC"

----------


## Herne

Cześć, 

ja również jestem zainteresowany GWC. W związku z tym mam pytanie (być może do Redakcji) - w Muratorze 9/2000 był artykuł o rekuperatorach i były 3 zdjęcia GWC. W jakisposób można dotrzeć do tego Czytelnika z artykułu? Wiem również, że w Magazynie Instalatora GWC był prezentowany. Piotrek, czy sam robiłeś projekt i w oparciu  co?
Czy mógłbyś się nim podzielić?

----------


## Herne

do: taniaklima.pl

Co zawiera dokumentacja wykonania GWC - jak jest obszerna, czy ma list materiałów itd. Jakie macie doświadczenie w projektowaniu i użytkowaniu tego typu wymienników. 

Zastanawiam się poważnie nad zakupem dokumentacji, z tym, że nie chciałbym się później rozczarować.

----------


## januszek

jesze raz ja z pytaniem co dzieje się z wodą która się skropli z powietrza w czasie lata, w jaki sposób jest odprowadzana.

----------


## januszek

jeszcze raz ja z innym problemem, oczywiście wymiennik tak ale co robić w okresie przejsciowym jesień, wiosna, kiedy na polu jest temp jest około 15 za duzo żeby podgrzać a taki wymiennik jeszcze będzie schładzał. Co wtedy.

----------

W okresie przejściowym jeśli wykorzystujemy rekuperator to GWC nie wykorzystujemy.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Odpowiadam:
1. Zawartosc dokumentacji jest wymieniona na naszych www
2. Powietrze ktore wpada latem do Gruntowego Wymiennika Ciepla "spotyka" zimnny zwir, wilgoc jest natychmiast wykroplona. Powietrze idzie dalej i nastepuje proces jego ochladzania lub ogrzewania zima. Woda wsiaka do gruntu lub rurami drenarskimi jest odprowadzana.
3. To prawda wymiennik w okresach przjsciowych moze tylko czyscic powietrze. W tym okresie lepiej jest zasilac powietrze z poza wymiennika.
4. GWC nie zastapi systemu ogrzewania, ale moze zastapic urzadzenia klimatyzacyjne
5. Sporo osob kupilo dokumentacje do domkow letniskowych. Nie musza sie juz martwic ze zima rozsadzi im ceramike lazienkowa lub rurki. Temperatura z GWC jest bliska 0stC lub dodatnia.
Wniosek jest taki: po co rozzszczelniac lub otwierac okna i zima wpuszcac do domu np -10stC kiedy mozna to powietrze wstepnie ogrzac w GWC do np do +4stC i dogrzac rekuperatorem do ok +12stC. 
Patrz wykres na nasze www przycisk "SCHEMAT GWC"
Pozdrawiam 
Witek
Pozdrawiam
Witold Piecha: [email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 61


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-11-28 15:54 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

czyli z tego co rozumiem w okresach przejściowych trzeba zastosować inny napływ powietrza, czyli przez około pół roku wymiennik nie pracuje a to inne ujęcie i tak musi mieć jakieś filtry, instalacja się rozbudowuje, no i jakieś sterowanie tego 
czy jesteście w stanie podać namiary na tego typu rozwiązanie ale kompleksowe.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Nie zgodze sie z Toba
Popatrz na schemat na naszych www przycisk SCHEMAT GWC tam jest przedzial temp. w jakiej dziala GWC.
To nie jest pol roku to moga byc najwyzej 3-4 mies. w roku. Przyjmujac nawet pol roku to uwazam ze energia jest gratis bo zuzywasz prad tylko na koszty przesylu powietrza przez zloze (opor ok 200Pa) a nie jego ogrzewania lub chlodzenia!!! W moim domu jest to wentylator o mocy max 80W. Mam zastosowany wentylator dachowy "EURO 0D" firmy Dospel. Zasila on caly budynek i prawie wcale nie pracuje na max mocy. Chyba ze w tym roku na poczatku sierpnia kiedy przez tydzien temp nie spadala ponizej +30C.
Czekam na dalsze pytania
Witek



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-11-28 15:56 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

dobra ja zgodzę się z tobą że jest to 3 miesiące w roku niech tam
ale co zrobić właśnie w tym okresie, czy Ty masz to jakoś rozwiązane czy masz osobny dopływ w tym czasie, jeśli tak to czy tym jakoś sterujesz.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Szykuje nowe strony na naszym www gdzie ma byc rysunek z przykladowa automatyka do GWC. Zainteresowanie Twoje i innych jest wieksze niz moja wydajnosc z prygotowaniem nastepnych str www. Wejdz na te strony przygotowalem dla Ciebie rysunek bez opisu (przycisk AUTOMATYKA). Jest to odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie, jak to zautowatyzowac.
Dla malego domu wystarczy tylko wentylator z plynna regulacja wydajnosci-wydatku strumienia powietrza. Moze przejdziemy na priva bo nas tu pogonia?
Pozdrawiam
Witold Piecha: [email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 61

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-11-28 15:57 ]</font>

----------


## Herne

Nie przechodźcie na priv'a - obserwuję Waszą rozmowę z dużym zainteresowaniem!!!. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jesion

dolaczam sie do prosby, temat jest interesujacy.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

W niektorych przypadkach tradycyjna klimatyzacja ma przewage nad zastosowaniem GWC. Nie chce mydlic oczu ze nadaje sie do klimatyzowania sal operacyjnych. Ale dla sal gdzie sa zdrowe noworodki to jak najbardziej. Tu sa linki na temat GWC:
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi2/68.html
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi2/69.html
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi2/70.html
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi2/71.html

Dla pobudzenia dyskusji dodatkowe informacje o GWC

W obiektach gdzie parametry powietrza muszą być ściśle przestrzegane (np. niektóre pomieszczenia w służbie zdrowia) wymienniki gruntowe mogą znaleźć zastosowanie jako urządzenia wspomagające układ grzewczy, chłodniczy (również do np. chłodzenia skraplaczy w klimatyzacjach konwencjonalnych). Dla bardzo wymagających Inwestorów potrzebne parametry można zmieniać za pośrednictwem dodatkowych urządzeń. 

Parametry powietrza opuszczającego złoże charakteryzuje się bardzo powolnymi zmianami w czasie i są zauważalne dopiero w cyklu kilku miesięcznym. Praktycznie w okresie jednego miesiąca trudno je zauważyć. Niesie to za sobą korzystne zjawisko, gdyż niwelowane są wszelkie skoki temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego występującego w ciągu doby, jak również w kolejnych, następujących po sobie dniach, gdy występują gwałtowne ochłodzenia i ocieplenia. 

W przypadku szybkich ociepleń występujących w okresie zimowym i przejściowym, a także szybkich ochłodzeń w okresie ciepłym, z uwagi na fakt że wymienniki reagują z pewnym opóźnieniem może się zdarzyć, że w pewnych okresach dla celów wentylacji parametry powietrza opuszczającego złoża są mniej korzystne niż parametry powietrza zewnętrznego. Poprawnie działająca automatyka Rys.5 powinna wówczas zapewnić pobór powietrza z najkorzystniejszego źródła. 

Jesienią i pod koniec lata temperatura powietrza opuszczającego złoże jest wyższa niż w miesiącach zimowych i wiosennych. Na przełomie sierpnia i września może dochodzić do 22°C przy temp. zewnętrznej +32°C. Na przełomie lutego-marca -2°C przy temp. zewnętrznej -20°C, szczególnie przy długim, bardzo silnym "ataku" mrozu w styczniu i lutym. Duża bezwładność wymiennika powoduje, że kwartały klimatyczne - temperatury złoża są przesunięte w stosunku do pór roku o około 2 miesiące. 

Witold Piecha: [email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 61
http://www.taniaklima.pl

----------


## RafaelS

Witold, na rysunku z przekrojem GWC z Twojej strony wynika, ze nie mozna posadzic wokol czerpni powietrza drzewek - korzonki moglyby popsuc izolacje itd. A przydalyby sie napewno od polnocy iglaki (korzystna jonizacja powietrza, oslona przed zimnymi wiatrami) i od poludnia lisciaste, zeby w zimie nie dawaly cienia a w leci tak. Czerpnie IMO dobrze byloby oddalic o kilka metrow od wymiennika.

----------


## Maco

Można GWC umieścić pod fundamentem (jeśli nie ma piwnicy).

A jakie jest najlepsze miejsce na GWC ?
Pod domem ?
Obok ? Jeśli obok to jak daleko i od której strony ?
Jakie jest najlepsze miejsce na czerpnię do GWC (która strona domu ?

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Maco dnia 2002-11-27 23:55 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

Jeszcze raz pomęczę Cie bo jak już trafił się fachowiec w danej dziedzinie to trzeba go wykorzystać do spodu.
Ja chciałbym zapytać Cię dalej o tą automatykę. schemat jest czytelny i zrozumiały tylko powiedz mi z czego są rury, jaki przekrój, czy ty masz takie przepustnice i czym sterujesz, czy są jakieś automatyczne przepustnice, czy jest jakiś sterownik, jakiś producent, cena.

----------

Do taniaklima.pl
Czy bezpośrednio pod posadzką w fundamencie o wymierach 280 x 600 można umiescić GWC i czy ta przestrzeń wystarczy dla domu o kubaturze 550m3. I ewentualnie jakiej głębokości powinno być to złoże.

----------


## pitbull

Rury karbowane z PCV z plaskim dnem, fi 150.
Pod domem tez mozna umiescic rure, wtedy ze wzgledu na zyski ciepla mogla by byc umieszczona nie tak gleboko jak na zewnatrz budynku.
Pamietajcie tylko ze taki wymiennik musi miec okresy przerwy zeby zregenerowac zloze ziemii wokol rury.

----------


## Maco

pitbull,
tu chodzi o bezprzeponowy GWC.

----------


## januszek

do pitbulla 
gdzie można nabyć takie rury, jaka jest ich cena i jakiej długości musi być ten przewód aby przy przepływie potrzebnym do wymiany powietrza w domku o kubaturze np: 500mszść zdążyło się ogrzać lub ochłodzić.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Z posadzeniem drzewek i krzewow nad Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła. Masz racje chodzi o to zeby nie zniszczyc izolacji hydrologicznej GWC. Nie nalezy jednak przesadzac z ustawiniem czerpni. Nie musi byc ona nad GWC moze byc obok. Co sie wtedy wokol posadzi to juz nie jest specjalnie istotne.
Trzeba sie tylko zastanowic gdzie umiescic wentylator i tlumik?
Gdzie GWC bedzie zbudowany nie jest istotne. Czerpnia nie musi ale wskazane jest usytuowanie jej w cieniu (polnoc). Ale to wszystko bez przesady - wszystko w miare mozliwosci.
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:38 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Odpowiedz na dalsze pytania:
Januszek:
Ten schemat jest do instalacji o wydajnosci powyzej 1tys.m3/h
Taka indywidualna instalacje powinien zaprojektowac dla Twojego przypadku-domu fachowiec. Oferujemy dla projektantow wytyczne do projektowania i wykonania krok po kroku GWC. Instalacje o jaka pytasz to oni projektoja na codzien. Tu ja ci tu nie pomoge.
Anonimowy 27.11 8:15:
Jak wysoko jest od dna do planowanej wylewki-posadzki. Pitbull:
GWC przeponowy - rurowy:
Do zasilania tylko kominka B.dobry. Do klimatyzacji czy ogrzewania sie nie nadaja. Ze wzgledu na mala wydajność cieplną wynikającą z małej powierzchni wymiany ciepła. Powierzchnia styku powietrza z rura i czas tego styku nie pozwalaja na prace dluzsza niz 1-2 godz. Pozniej przerwa 1-2godz i znowu praca jak wyzej. Poza tym nie mają one własności czyszczenia powietrza, osuszania latem i nawilzania zima. 
Maco:
Padaja fachowe okreslenia - chyba deda sojusznicy a moze Fani GWC.

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich
Witek
P.S.
Czy beda sprzeciwy jezeli w przyszlosci zamieszcze Wasze pytania i odpowiedzi na naszych www

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:39 ]</font>

----------


## jot23

Dla porządku:

GWC Jako wstępny podgrzewacz powietrza czerpanego w systemie z rekuperatorem likwiduje problem szronienia.
W niewielkim, lub żadnym stopniu nie wpłynie na oszczędności energetyczne. Problem czystosci powietrza zasysanego może mieć znaczenie ktytyczne. Skutków zabłąkanego szczura nie usuniemy nigdy.

Warto zwrócić uwagę, że pojemność cieplna wody jest ok. 5x większa, niż gruntu suchego. W związku z tym wszelkie obliczenia (wyjąwszy obliczenia "w najgorszym przypadku", są grubo przybliżone.

Na pewno wystąpi "korkowanie się" cieplne skutecznosci GWC podczas ciągłego stosowania np. przez tydzień, przy zewnętrznej temperaturze -10 stC.

Zbiornik wody 1m3 ma skuteczność cieplną podobna, co 5m3 tłucznia.
Woda po 1-nym sezonie straci zdolności korozyjne. Powinno to wytrzymać 100lat.

Może zakopać 1.2m pod "ziemią" "baniak" (cysternę) ~ 5m3, przy dnie poprowadzić kilka rurek,(albo "płaszcz&quot :Wink2:  które stanowiłyby kolektor doprowadzający powietrze do rekuperetora. Takie coś miałoby skuteczność porównywalną ze złożem 25m3 tłucznia.( a da się "umyć", jakby co.)
Woda przy dnie dłuuugo będzie "trzymała" 4stC. Zabezpiecza nas przed roszeniem rekuperatora, czy pompy ciepła.

J23

----------


## januszek

Witku nie do końca się zrozumieliśmy, wiem Ty chcesz jak najbardziej się rozreklamować i zrobić jak najwięcej projektów, natomiast mnie chodzi o to czy będę w stanie wykonać taką instalację, jestem po doświadczeniach z instalacją grzewczą wg projektu i jak się okazało niektóre zawory lub sterowanie są oczywiście dostępne ale ich ceny są tak zaporowe że dzięki za taką instalację,(przepraszam za tę dygresję) dlatego powtórzę pytanie czy są takie przepustnice które można sterować i czy są  sterowniki do tych przepustnic dostępne dla ludzi w rosądnych cenach.

----------


## pitbull

januszek: firma Frankische, dlugosc rury wystarczy okolo 20-25 m ze spadkiem.
taniaklima OK.

----------


## Maco

Nie mam nic przeciwko umieszczeniu moich pytań na stronach taniej klimy

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: maco dnia 2002-11-27 23:53 ]</font>

----------

Czy mozna prozmawiac z kimś, kto użytkowuje taki wyminnik ciepła. Rozmawiałem z projektantem wentylacji. On twierdzi ze podgrzewanie powietrzxa O.K. ale chłodzenie..... Dla chłodzenia wyliczana jest  tzw. moc chłodnicza. Czyli musi być tyle i tyle KW. To znaczy okreslona ilośc m3 powietrza o temepraturze np. 5 stopni. Z gruntownika nie jesteśmy wstanie uzyskać 20 % tej mocy chłodniczej. Nawiew 20 stopni O.K. ale według niego to nic nie da poniewaz budynek bedzie oddawał więcej ciepła niz to powietrze bedzie chłodzic. Twierdi , że to jest matematyka i naciagnąć ani oszukac się nie da. Kto ma racje. Jest chłodno w lecie czy nie. Kto uzytkowuje taki wymiennik (mze adres albo telefon). Wybaczcie ale na razie tylko Witek (nie do końca bezinteresowny) ma doswiadczenia z tym wymiennikiem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maco

Tu chyba trzeba przeprowadzić podobne obliczenia jak dla ogrzewania. Suma źródeł ciepła po jednej stronie i chłodzenie GWC po drugiej.
Myślę, że przy otwartych zasłonach, przy dużych oknach i drzwiach przeszklonych od południa w domu wydzieli się tyle ciepła, że porządny klimatyzator będzie miał co robić.
A z drugiej strony jak się zasłoni rano okiennice albo okna będą osłonięte drzewami czy krzewami od bezpośredniego działania słońca to wtedy moc grzewcza będzie porównywalna z mocą chłodzeniową GWC i w domu będzie chłodno.
Zapytaj swojego projektanta jak obliczył zapotrzebawnie na moc chłodzenia i z grubsza od jakich czynników ta moc zależy (sam jestem ciekaw tego  :Smile:  )
Taniaklima podaje, że w upalne dni moc GWC może dochodzić do 2kW na m3 złoża. Wiedząc jakie jest zapotrzebowanie na moc chłodzenia możesz dobrać wielkość złoża.

----------


## januszek

halo Witku czy jesteś tam jeszcze czy już poddałeś się

----------

Cześć Witku myślę że trafiłeś troche nie tu uważam że jesteś jeszcze jednym sprzedawcą kolumny Zygmunta. Patent na to sprzed 30 lat nie został odnowiony  i od 10 lat jest to free należał on do Politechniki Wrocław i 10 lat temu na studiach był omawiany czy są na forum absolwenci może mnie poprą Bogdan
a tak swoją drogą promocja 60,- * ilość kupujących
po promocji każdy *240,- ooo...

----------


## GRom

Rozmawiałem z kimś kto ma GWC ale nie taki jak tu nam proponują.
Ztego co mi mówił wynika ,że wykopał kanał na głębokość 1m, nasypał tam żwiru, przykrył betonową kształtką U, doprowadził kanał do garażu, zamontował wentylator i już, działa.Mam zamiar wybrać się do niego( jak mnie zaprosi oczywiście) i sprawdzić.

----------

to nie GWP

----------

ja to znalazłem http://www.instalator.pl/Nwymienniki/

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jot23:
Grubo sie mylisz popatrz na nasze www przycisk SCHEMAT GWC 
ZIMA Wymiennik zagrzewa powietrze od t2 do tgw. Od tgw do tnoz zagrzewa rekuperator.
LATEM Wymiennik chlodzi powietrze tg do tp Na naszych www przycisk "Charakterystyka pracy GWC"
Co ten szczur, (dlaczego zaraz szczur - Twoje intencje sa nie czyste) mialby tam robic, tam jest tylko zwir i nic wiecej? Byly robione badania SANEPID'u - wyzej sa adresy na www Instalatora, tam sa artykuly na ten temat albo na naszych www 
przycisk "Oswiadczenie EXBUD-SKANSKA".
Korkowania nie ma - bo zloze regeneruje sie z otaczjacego gruntu np w nocy, kiedy wentylatory nie pracuja.
Max moc cieplna, GWC moze wynosic w ekstremalnych temp 2kW z 1m3 zwiru. Np obnizenie temp z 30C do 20C przy tej efektywnosci moc GWC wynosi, 1kW/m3 zwiru
Nikt nie robil badan na baniaku-cysternie a na GWC owszem - patrz literatura, na naszych www lub na str www Instalatora
Ciekawe, jaka firme reprezentujesz - moze robicie klimatyzacje tradycyjne - rozumie Twoj niepokoj?

Januszek:
Handlowcom z firmy Alnor zadalem pytanie dotyczace przepustnic (fi160-200) sterowanych elektrycznie i czekam na odpowiedz. Ceny od 416 do 685 zl +22% VAT. Na razie Oni nie moga mi odpowiedziec, dlaczego miedzy dwoma modelami jest taka roznica cen? Odpowiedza - dam znac jak sterowac tymi przepustnicami.

Pitbull:
Do kominka rura fi 150-160 i 20-25m rury jest ok a nawet z naddatkiem. Przyjmuje ze czesc tego powietrza bedzie spalana a mala czesc do zasilania ogrzewania w recylkulacji powietrza dla malego budynku.

Maco: Dziekuje

Anonimowy:
Wyzej podalem moce cieplne dla 1m3 zwiru - czy to wystarczy temu Projektantowi? Dla projektantow mamy wytyczne do projektowania GWC gdzie sa miedzy innymi wykresy wg Molliera - czyli jak zachowuje sie powietrze po przejsciu przez GWC czyli: roznice temp przed i za, wilgotność względna przed i za, wilgotność bezwzględna przed i za, różnica entalpii. Oni jednak musza wyrazic chec zeby takie materialy otrzymac bezplatnie.
Pamietajmy ze roznica temp w budynku i na zewnatrz powinna wynosic ok 5C. Nawiew 20C do budynku i utrzymanie 25C jest proste trzeba tylko okreslic ilosc wymian powietrza na godzine. Mam oswiadczenie uzytkownika ktory eksploatuje GWC od 13 lat: na naszych www przycisk "Oswiadczenie EXBUD-SKANSKA". Czy to wystarczy zeby Cie i Twojego Projektanta przekonac?
Okresowo zapraszamy na prezentacje GWC w Kielcach SKANSKA-EXBUD lub w Myslowicach woj Slaskie (dom jednorodzinny)

Maco:
Te 2 kW to jest rekord 10stycznia 85r byla temp -24C wymiennik zagrzal powietrze do temp 0C. 
W poprzednim dniu 9 stycznia 85r byla temp -25 wymiennik zagrzal powietrze do temp +1 (w tym dniu ta moc byla jeszcze wieksza)
Wielkosc zloza i czas eksploatacji jest B.wazny. Dla motelu, hotelu i czesciowo domow jednorodzinnych (zalezy od czasu eksploatacji - czy budynek jest eksploatowany calodobowo tylko w soboty-niedziele czy caly tydzien). Dla domu jednorodzinnego moze zaistniec potrzeba zrobienia 2 GWC jeden pracuje drugi "odpoczywa". Nie mozna budowac jednego duzego ktory bedzie pracowal cala dobe. Trzeba wybudowac dwa, ale dopasowane do wielkosci i charakteru eksploatacji budynku, z mozliwoscia, 12 godz. regeneracji zloza.

Januszek - Nie mam zamiaru sie poddawac! Przepraszam ze czekasz ale moge odpowiadac tylko w godz porannych 

Anonimowy - Bogdan
Oczywiście ze Masz racje GWC był  wielokrotnie "patentowany" - jest to wszystko wymienione na naszych www str przycisk "Literatura GWC". W stosunku do ostatniego patentu wprowadzilismy szereg zmian innowacji i te zmiany innowacje zglosilismy do Urzedu Patentowego RP.
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-02-04 15:55 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Ostatni raz witam
Otrzymalem informacje z Muratora ze naruszylem regulamin listy
Maja racje
Jak ktos podejmie ten temat to sprobuje odpowiedziec-moze mnie nie wytna?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich bylo mi milo
Muratora przepraszam
Witek

----------


## januszek

fakt regulamin to regulamin
uczestnik FORUM zamieszcza reklamy będą inne materiały o lub ogłoszenia o charakterze komercyjnym
miałem tylko nadzieję że jeszcze dojdziemy do innych problemów nie takich jak brak sterownika ale mozliwość zbudowania wymiennika w ziemi z wysokim poziomem wód gruntowych.
Może wyedytuj swoje wypowiedzi i zmień te treści które naruszają regulamin bez podawania linków do swojej strony, bo wątek jest wary kontynuowania.

----------


## Maco

Też bym chciał, żeby wątek pozostał i dyskusja była prowadzona dalej.
Januszek ma dobry pomysł.
Możesz wyedytować swoje wypowiedzi i usunąć treści związane z reklamą komercyjną (którą dla zainteresowanych możesz prowadzić przez pocztę pryatną).

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Z ostatniej chwili: MURATOR odpowiedzial ze dyskusji nie zamknie - mam tylko przestrzegac regulaminu - co mniniejszym czynie
OK probujemy
Wysoki stan wod gruntowych
Zglosil sie do mnie goral ktory mowi ze pod cienkim humusem ma skale i juz (to samo dotyczy Wysokogruntowcow). GWC można wykonać na gruncie rodzimym - ale po zdjęciu humusu.
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:32 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Przepraszam za blad
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:42 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Rysunki na str www posiadaja teraz odnosniki.
Mam prosbe czy znacie telefony do zwirowni na terenie calego kraju - podzwonie zapytam o ceny
Na priva Inwestorzy pytaja mnie o ceny i miejsce zakupu zwiru.
Podobno w W-wie kosztuje 40zl/tona.
Podaje telefony do zwirowni blisko Raciborza (15-20zl/tona):
Zwirownie:
UTEX    (032)4194275,             032 4194062,
CERAMONT (032) 4517471,            032 4517444

GROMIEC 032 6273141 - drogi żwir z Wisły
Prosić u nich j/w o telefony przewoźników (ceny za wynajecie wanny 27-28T +/- 2zl/km)

Oni mogą kupic w żwirowni żwir na dane odbiorcy i dostarczyć w wskazane miejsce -tak bylo u mnie.
Pozdrawiam
Witek
[email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 68

----------


## januszek

tak się zbieram do dalszej dyskusji ale popracować też trzeba.
Wymiennik oczywiście tak, dobra rzecz myślę że warto go zrobić, faktycznie w instalatorze są również przekroje a wskazówki Witka są na tyle wyczerpujące że zrobienie takiego wymiennika nie będzie żadnym problemem. Ale za wymiennikiem jest cała reszta i tutaj jest dużo gozej. Wymiennik musi być regenerowany czyli przez jakiś czas nie powinien pracować, co przy wentalacji mechanicznej oznacza konieczność prowadzenia inną czerpnią, tą inną czerpnią również powinno prowadzić się powietrze o takiej temp. np :tongue: owyżej 10 a mniej niż 22 
i tutaj pojawia się  problem, oczywiscie przepustnice są ale już nie tak tanie, do sterowania tymi przepustnicami warto by zastosować sterownik, ale takowego na rynku nie znalazłem a wykonanie samemu takiego to dla niekrórych bariera nie do przeskoczenia a *niewiele zyskujemy z samego wymiennika bez takiego sterownika*, natomiast nie wyobrażam sobie ze chodzę co godzinę (zwłaszcza w nocy) sprawdzam temp na polu, i na wymienniku, i przekręcam przepustnicami.
i tutaj jest prośba do wszystkich czy ktoś widział taki sterownik lub ma doświadczenie w wykonywaniu takowego

----------


## taniaklima.pl

SPOSOBY WYKORZYSTANIA:
1. Dwa niezależne GWC. Jeden zasila zimą kominek w powietrze do spalania i ogrzewania a latem w powietrze klimatyzowane. Drugi GWC zasila rekuperator zimą w wstępnie zagrzane powietrze. Latem klimatyzuje pomiesz-czenia po wymianie wkładu rekuperatora na letni.
2. Na okres zimowy można polecić wykonanie instalacji z zasilaniem w powietrze z rekuperatora lub recylkulację powietrza w budynku. Powietrze to można wprowadzić w obieg w przewód pomiędzy GWC a wentylatorem Rys5. Z zastrzeżeniem że można recylkulować zagrzane powietrze ale tylko suche, czyste i bez zapachów.
3. Jeden wentylator może obsługiwać dwa niezależne złoża za pośrednictwem odpowiednich przysłon, których automatyka lub obsługa decydują za pośrednictwem którego złoża ma być zasilany układ wentylacyjny budynku.
a) Nad tym teraz pracuje:
Firma alnor - przepustnice DTBL str 106 ich katalogu.
Firma compit maja termostaty roznicowe do kolektorow slonecznych. Dzwonilem powiedzieli ze zakres pomiaru miesci sie w granicach -20C do +40C max do 180C
Obie firmy maja swoje www
Termostat roznicowy bedzie analizowal roznice temp powietrza zewnetrznego i z GWC. Ma przelaczac na bardziej korzystne zrodlo.
b) Jezeli zloze bedzie pracowac 16 godz. dziennie to 8 godz. wystarczy na regeneracje GWC.
4. Można wykorzystać wentylator ssący z rekuperatora, jednak sprzedawca lub Projektant-inż. wentylacji powinien wyrazić opinię czy w wybranym modelu rekuperatora pokonanie oporów złoża GWC, długości przewodów do wymiennika w znaczący sposób obniży wydajność części ssącej rekuperatora. Opór złoża GWC wynosi około 120 Pa. Może wystarczy tylko skoordynować-wyregulować część ssącą do wydechowej lub trzeba będzie za-stosować rekuperator o większej wydajności dla pokonania oporu złoża i przeprowadzić regulację części ssącej i tłoczącej?

Pozdrawiam
Witold Piecha: [email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 61

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:44 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

teraz chwila prawdy
czy mamy więc tanią klimę w lecie i dużo ciepła w zimie, niestety nie jest tak różowo, włąsnie cały  czas jak ten wątek trwa sprawdzałem temperaturę z GWC ponieważ takowy posiadam co prawda przeponowy ale jest i temp wynosi 8 st C prawie zawsze jak na zewnątrz jest 14 i jak jest 5 (może mam jakąś inną ziemię)
Wynika z tego że należy przełączać na GWC z innej czerpni dopiero poniżej 8 stC na zewnątrz.
latem zaś temp w domku dobrze ocieplonym z odpowiednio ustawionymi (zacienienie) oknami nie przekroczyła 24 stS  i nie jest to dużo zwłaszcza że na zewnątrz było 32,
nie powinno się zmniejszać temp wewnątrz aby nie wystąpił szok termiczny, czyli  GWC  powinien się dopiero włączyć kiedy temp wewnątrz wzrośnie powyżej 24 a wyłączać wtedy kiedy różnica temp między zewnątrz a wewnętrz wyniesie 8 st
teraz widać jaki algorytm powinien być dla sterownika nie mówiąc o jego programowaniu i czasowym sterowaniu. nie ma takich sterowników
a teraz o kosztach mówisz że GWC to około 1000 zł to trochę za mało, to są same materiały ale jeszcze ich transport u mnie np: jeden kurs 150 zł a trzeba i żwir i tłuczeń(kamienie) jeszcze rury , drenaz , nawadnianie, izolacja 
myślę że 2000 zł to trzeba dać za jeden a teraz słyszę że dobrze by było żeby były dwa to drugie 2000 zł
teraz rury to też nie mały koszt te w ziemi najlepiej kanalizacyjne dalsze wydatki 
jesteśmy już w domu a tu trzeba dać przepustnice min dwie a jak ktoś ma rekuperator to 3 cena 500 za stukę dalsze 1500zł 
i teraz jak to wszystko 
*dodamy razem to wyjdzie jakieś 5-6 tyś*
bez tego sterownika który jest nieodzowny.
czy dalej uważasz że jest to tania klima.



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: januszek dnia 2002-11-30 09:29 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: januszek dnia 2002-11-30 09:30 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Januszek, a czy dom o którym piszesz jest zamieszkały ?

Ja myślę, że jeden GWC na początek powinien wystarczyć. Jak się okaże w gorące lato, że on nie wyrabia to zawsze można zrobić drugi.

Sterownik. Na wątku o alarmach ( http://forum.murator.com.pl/viewtopi...=2538&forum=34 )pisano  o sterowniku uniwersalnym PLC, który może sterować zarówno alarmem jaki  światłem i innymi rzeczami w domu. Podobno też bardzo łatwo się go programuje (tak jak pilot TV)  :Smile: 

Bez sterownika sprawa się rzeczywiście komplikuje bo trzeba ręcznie przełączać pewnie kilka razy w roku...

Oddzielny GWC do kominka nie ma dla mnie uzasadnienia ekonomicznego. A dwa GWC z automatyką napewno zapewnią lepszy komfort w lecie ale tak jak piszesz koszt wydaje się roznąć nieproporcjonalnie do spodziewanych zysków (czy komfortu).


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Maco dnia 2002-11-30 09:53 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

dom nie jest zamieszkały chociaż pewne elementy instalacji już funkcjonują (np: utrzymuję w zimie dodatnią temp tak aby można było w nim pracować)
Tu nie chodzi o to że taki wymiennik nie wystarczy tylko o to ile trzeba zainwestować a jakie mamy z tej inwestycji zyski
tak jak mówię w miesiącach takich jak teraz to GWC nie powinien pracować, w lecie też jest to wątpliwe z powodów które wcześniej opisałem
ten sterownik nie przełączałby kilka razy w roku tylko częściej 
wyobraż sobie letnią sierpniową noc ty śpisz a temp nad ranem spada poniżej 20, czy widzisz sens jego schładzania bo ja nie 
nie będę konkretnie mówił przy jakiej temp winien się włączyć bo to zależy od wielu czynników, dlatego sterownik powinien być programowalny.
A  cena sterownika 3000zł jest dla mnie zaporowa.
jak dodam cenę sterownika + GWC i przewody i przepustnice,to chyba lepiej kupić klimatyzator.

----------


## Witia

Cena 3000 zł za sterownik jest mocno przesadzona. Np. sterowniki LOGO! ze str. http://www.simex.com.pl/katalog.html kosztują ok. 500 zł. A elektronik hobbysta może takie coś zrobić jeszcze taniej. Polecam Elektronikę Praktyczną i Elektronikę dla Wszystkich i zawarte na ich stronach reklamy. Tam właśnie znalazłem ten sterownik.

----------


## Maco

Te 3000 to może być za sterownik, który będzie kontrolował wszystko w domu. Alarm, otwarte drzwi, nawiewy, temperaturę i regulację ogrzewania, c.w.u,...  Tak przynajmniej ja to rozumiem. Nie wiem czy suma kosztów oddzielnych sterowników jest większa czy nie od 3000 - trzeba by to sprawdzić.

A prosty sterownik na pewno można kupić o wiele taniej. 

Myślę o tej przepustnicy i tak się zastanawiam, czy nie można by do zwykłej ręcznej dorobić jakiś sliniczek albo siłowniczek za kiladziesiąt złotych.
Zalety to, że będzie zrobione na miarę.
Wady, brak gwarancji i możliwości naprawy/serwisowania przez postronną osobę.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

JANUSZEK
Gratuluje, Masz GWC!!! Wprawdzie przeponowy- rurowy ale GWC -gratuluje!!!
A teraz ceny: niech beda ceny W-wskie (u nas 12t zwiru kosztuje 400zl z transportem)
ZWIR - 40zl tona x 12T=   480 zl +
Transport                 150 zl +
Wywiezienie nadmiaru 
ziemi z wykopaniem dolu   300 zl +
Dwie rury 2m. fi 200      140 zl
Inne materialy            350 zl
---------------------------------
                         1420 zl
Przyslona                 450 zl +/-
Termostat                 350 zl +/-
-------------------------------------
z VAT czesc 7%czesc 22%  2500 zl
znaczek + - koszty W-wskie, wieksze niz w innych reginach kraju. Powinno byc (poza W-wa)1tys. dla budynku o powierzchni uzytkowej do 120 m2
W cenie nie ma wentylatora (+/-300zl), rur z GWC doprowadzajacych powietrze do budynku.
AUTOWATYKA: 
ZALOZENIA: uzytkownicy sa w pracy (z dojazdami) srednio 8 godz/dziennie. Albo intensywne wietrzenie wieczorem pokoji - w nocy GWC regeneruje sie 8h. W takim rzypadku wystarczy jeden GWC.
Jezeli rodzina jest wielopokoleniowa-np mlodzi siedza do pozna w nocy, starsi wstawaja skoro swit, dziadek lub babcia siadza do poludnia w domu i nie ma czasu na regeneracje j/w trzeba wybudowac dwa GWC.
Przyjmujemy jednak ze bedzie jeden GWC:
Wystarczy jedna przyslona fi 160-200 z silownikiem koszt 450. Termostat roznicowy ktory analizuje-porownuje temperature powietrza z GWC i zewnetrzna i przelacza skad korzystniej. Koszt 350 zl.
Korzysci energetyczne (celowo pomijam inne korzysci-calkowite zapotrzebowanie chlodu dla klimatyzacji)
W szczytach 50% zapotrzebowania ciepla do ogrzewania, srednio w sezonie grzewczym (ostroznie) 20%, zastosowanie rekuperatora nastepne 20%. Kazdy z nas wie ile placi za gaz, wegiel, drewno czy prad.
Prosze policzyc w jakim czasie inwestycja pozyskania 40% energii sie zwroci. Prosze jednak nie zapomniec o dodatkowej klimatyzacji za psie pieniadze.
Gdzie tu Twoje 5-6 tys. bez sterownika??? Po co Ci kolekcje przepustnic???
-----------
Maco
Masz racje rodzina sie rozrosnie zawsze mozna zrobic drugi GWC.
Najlepszy jest sterownik do kolektorow slonecznych-pisalem o tym w poprzednich watkach. 
Chcialem podac strony www producenta - ale nie wolno mi podawac nazwy str firmy "compit"
(sprobuj z com.pl albo pl i sie pojawi - pokopany ten regulamin). To samo dotyczy firmy "alnor".
------------
januszek
Skad wziales cene za sterownik 3000 zl - ty to chyba liczysz w starych zl Mowisz lepiej klimatyzator = policze Ci to dla malego domu j.w. 120m2 powierzchni uzytkowej
Koszt klimatyzatora 80zl dla 1m2. Czyli 120m2x80zl=9600zl. Koszt eksploatacji przy pelnej mocy (ostroznie licze) 10 kW. A czy slyszales o syndromie brudnych instalacji klimatyzacyjnych?
Wystawialem GWC na targach Budowlanych. Wysluchal mnie pewien gosc (okazal sie przedstawicielem znanej firmy oferujacej klimatyzatory) zadal kika pytan i powiedzial tak: "Jezeli uda sie Panu wypromowac ten Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepla to bedziemy mieli duze klopoty z sprzedaza naszych klimatyzatorow"
-------------
Witia i Maco
Tego SIMEX,a sprawdze - co maja w ofercie
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-01 00:19 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-02 13:54 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Witek,
możesz podawać adresy www firm na Forum.
Na tyle na ile ja to rozumiem, to niedozwolone jst prowadzenie agitacji i promowanie SWOJEJ działalności.

W wielu wątkach ludzie podają strony www producentów czy wykonawców i nie stanowi to problemu.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Termostaty roznicowe do kolektorow slonecznych:
http://www.compit.pl
Jak pokaze sie str wybrac regulatory specjalne.
Te do kolektorow slonecznych moga byc przydatne juz teraz ale:
Dzwonilem do nich i przedstawilem wymagania:
Regulator powinien co 2-3 godz wlaczac na pare minut dmuchawe GWC (przyjmujac ze - od dluzszego czasdu utrzymuje sie temp. +10C i GWC wylaczony jest mniej korzystnym zrodlem)i porownac temp powietrza z zloza i zewnetrzna . Powinien wtedy zadecydowac czy przelaczyc przepustnice - skad wentylator powinien zaciagnac powietrze.
Podalem im moj adres www i tu na nasza liste dyskusyjna. Chcialem ich przekonac ze temat jest goracy - ze beda mieli zbyt na nowe regulatory.
PRZEPUSTNICE:
http://www.alnor.com.pl/katalog.html
od strony 106 katalogu, model DTBL 80-315, model DTLF 80-250 i DTBCL. Zadalem im pytanie o roznice techniczne w modelach za 420zl i 670zl - czekam na odpowiedz.
Witek

----------


## januszek

sorry że nie było mnie przez dłuższy czas.
Muszę wszystkich przeprosić za poprzednią wypowiedź z wymiennika idzie powietrze 9stC jak na polu było 0stC 
mój dylemat polega na tym że ja posiadam wymiennik ale przeponowy pod częścią domu pod posadzką i tak jak mówię robi dobrą rodotę (wszystkich zachęcam do wykonania GWC) natomiast nie wiem czy robić jeszcze taki gruntowy jak proponuje Witek (a mam możliwości)
no i ten sterownik żeby efektywnie wykorzystać GWC musi mieć dośyć złożone funkcje czy znajdzie się ktoś na forum kto by zaproponował odpowiednie sterowanie podkreślam że taki rożnicowy nie zda egzaminu.

----------


## Wladek

Ja jak będę budował to sobie zrobię sam. Nie sądzę aby części kosztowały więcej niż 100PLN za elektronikę oczywiście (jakiś C51 najlepiej z zegarem, jakaś pamięć, wyświetlacz dla bajeru, zasilanie ...)
Gożej z algorytmem sterowania i z mechaniką tzn. przepustnicą. Trzeba by było popróbować.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jak mamy tu uzytkownika przeponowego GWC to  trzeba go wykorzystac do spodu.
No wlasnie ten sterownik. Namieszales tu i zniknales. Gdybys jasno sie wypowiadal, czyli patrz wyzej:
1. Napisales - "sterownik musi miec zlozone funkcje" - i koniec kropka
a jakie to zlozone funkcje?
2. Napisales "roznicowy nie zda egzaminu" - i koniec kropka
a dlaczego nie zda egzaminu?
"Nie rzucac slow na wiatr" pisz od razu dlaczego tak sadzisz?
__________________________
Moim zdaniem dla zautomatyzowania wentylacji wystarczy okreslic: 
1. Kiedy, w jakich godzinach i jak dlugo powinna pracowac wentylacja z GWC?
2. Po przekroczeniu, jakiej temp powinien Wentylator wlaczac sie i wylaczac.
3. Przy jakiej wilgotnosci powietrza w pokoju powinien wlaczac sie wentylator i wywietrzyc pokoje
4. Wentylator powinien mieć plynna regulacje wydajnosci, czytaj obrotow.
5. Przelaczanie sie wentylatora (za posrednictwem termostatu roznicowego)z GWC albo zewnetrzne. Jest o tym mowa w poprzednich watkach
6. Kupujac rekuperator, mozna dokupic sterownik do niego. Czesc z tego co wyzej robi wlasnie ten sterownik rekuperatora.
_______________________________________
Teraz informacje gdzie co mozna kupic:
1. Programator czasu pracy (miesieczny,roczny,tygodniowy,dzienny)dwu-trzy obwodowy koszt-120zl:
http://www.metron.torun.pl/produkty/...p?pid=60&ln=pl
2. czujnik wilgoci, higrostat-koszt 30-40zl:
http://www.dospel.com.pl/cze_zam.htm
3. Plynna regulacja obrotow wentylatora
Kupilem w Dospel j/w wentylator razem z  regulatorem obrotow za 90zl
4. W ktoryms watku byla mowa zeby GWC za bardzo nie wychlodzil domu, cytuje ktos sie budzi rano a tu zimno +20C
Tu sa termostaty powietrzne z regulacja od+5C do+30C
http://www.pro-eko.com/cennik.htm
1. Regulator Euroster 2000. Programator dobowy temperatury. Cena 207 z VAT
2.Termostat bimetaliczny FLASH 25800. Regulator temperatury z potencjometrem i dioda sygnalizujaca załaczenie. Cena z VAT60zl
Inny dostawca: http://www.rotal.pl/promien/cennik.htm 
Regulator Euroster 2000 Programator dobowy temperatury 207 zVAT
_______________________________________
Jak widzicie jest to troche skomplikowany temat dlatego w ktoryms z poprzednich watkow napisalem ze projekt-regulacje dla kokretnego domu powinien wykonac fachowiec.
Pozdrawiam
Witek

Witold Piecha: 
[email protected]
tel. (032) 201 61 61

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-03 16:43 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Znalazlem str www producenta programatorow temperatury francuska firma FLASH
Euroster 2000. Programator dobowy temperatury i Termostat bimetaliczny FLASH 25800
Nie znam francuskiego.
Tu jest specyfikacja w pdf co produkuja:
http://www.flash.fr/flash/home.nsf/c...256950002d2e55
Moze maja ciekawe i nie drogie sterowniki (ponizej 3000zl  :Smile:  ). Danfoss ma ale ceny sa astronomiczne.
Witek
PS Z ostatniej chwili znalazlem przedstawiciela EUROSTER w RP http://www.euroster.pl/

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-04 11:22 ]</font>

----------


## zedgrajewo

Sterownik i cała automatyka to żaden problem, wystarczy LOGO! za 400pln ( umożliwia sterowanie zegarem, zał. i wył. wentylatora i sterowanie silnikiem przepustnicy i cały algorytm automatyki)i dwa termostaty od elektrycznego podgrzewacza wody po 20pln.
Oszczędności 40%energi na ogrzewanie to chyba przesada, raczej 40% mniej strat ciepła na wentylację?
Sterowniki programowalne PLC:
MOELLER EASY412-AC-RCX PROGRAMOWANY MODUŁ LOGICZNY http://www.tme.pl/katalog/artykuly.p...d_p=8&f_radio=
LOGO SIEMENS http://www.impol-1.com.pl/logo.htm
i wiele innych np. firm LG , OMRON



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zedgrajewo dnia 2002-12-09 13:27 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

witam po przerwie 
teraz konkrety co do algorytmu
potrzebne są 4 czujniki temp.
1 zn zewnątrz
2 wewnątrz domu
3 na wyjściu z czerpni bez GWC
4 na wyjściu z czerpni z GWC
teraz zakres temp.
I od - 50 do +8 tylko z czerpni z GWC (czujnik 1) 
II od 8 do np:22 w zależności od tego gdzie cieplej (czujniki 3,4)
III powyżej 22 tylko z czerpni z GWC 
IV powyżej 22 jeśli różnica temp między temp wewnątrz domu a na zewnątrz wzrasta więcej niz 8 st to przełącze się na zwykłą czerpnię 
a teraz jeszcze dochodzi sterowanie czasowe 
I spadek wydajności wentylatora w nocy (zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na wetylowanie
II czas potrzebny na regenerację GWC np 8 rano do 15 (wtegy gdy większość jest w pracy, w szkole,itp)
nic nie mówię o sterowanie rekuperatora ale dobrzeby było gdyby jednym sterownikiem to obsługiwać.
czyli najlepiej jakby sterownik miał 4 wejścia temp.
możliwość sterowania czasowego
i 3 wyjścia do sterowania przepustnicami
1 czerpni bez GWC
2 czerpni z GWC
3 przełączanie na bypas rekuperatora.
to tyle w wielkim skrócie
natomiast nie wyobrażam sobie lekarza, taksówkarza, itp, który siedzi sobie i sam wykonuje sterownik lub go programuje.
Jeśli ktoś już coś takiego robił to niech się podzieli doświadczeniem

----------


## SlawekZ

A co myslicie o tym aby do sterowania przepustnicami wykorzystać siłownik od centralnego zamka do samochodu, koszt do 20 zł

----------


## Herne

Z czego wykonuje się instalację zraszającą i czy dół powinien być wylożony folią czy np. dno folią a ścianki geowłókniną?

Czy instalacja może być jakod zraszania kropelkowego i w razie cego gdzie ją można kupić?

----------


## januszek

ot jeszcze jeden element sterownika 
czujnik wilgoci i sterowanie zraszaczem, matko ty moja jak to wszystko się komplkuje, chyba zrobię wszystko bez żadnego sterowania.

----------


## zedgrajewo

Czy zamiast rekuperatora nie można by zużytego powietrza przepuścić np. rurami spiro przez GWC w celu ogrzania go?
Co do automatyki. Siłownik od centralnego to nie głupie, przepustnicę ja widzę jako trójnik, dwa wloty i jeden wylot z klapką, która zamyka jeden lub drugi wlot. Sterownik MOLLERA, który ma dwa wejścia analogowe na których można by wykonać ciągły pomiar temperatury z GWC i z zewnątrz, w domu termostat z nastawą 20-24st.C przełączjący tryb pracy sterownika grzanie-chłodzenie. Całkiem proste!!

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zedgrajewo dnia 2002-12-06 11:13 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Za duzo jest zamieszania wokol sterowania GWC - tak dalej nie moze byc. W ten sposob utopimy zalety Gruntowego Wymiennika Ciepla
Mam propozycje prostego i taniego sterowania GWC

1. Wylacznik czasowy Metron-Torun model PCm.08 3k (trzykanalowy, 48 komorek pamieci, wyjscia sterujace beznapieciowe, dwa styki przelaczne, jeden styk zwierny). Bedzie wlaczal caly uklad o zaprogramowanej godzinie. Mozna rowniez w prosty sposob wlaczyc go "recznie" lub wrocic do poprzednich nastawow automatycznych. Mozna w nim zaprogramowac kazdy dzien tygodnia z osobna. To jest naprawde proste.

2. Termostat roznicowy z dwoma sondami pomiarowymi. Przy kazdym jego wlaczeniu lub raz na dobe bedzie wlaczal na pare minut wentylator i zmierzy temperature powietrza z zloza GWC i zapamieta ja. Druga sonda na biezaco bedzie mierzyc temperature zewnetrzna i porowna z tym co z GWC. Wtedy zadecyduje za posrednictwem przepustnicy z ktorego zrodla ma byc zasysane powietrze. Pytanie dlaczego tylko raz dziennie: Nawet w extremalnych temp -20C czy +35C temp. powietrza wychodzacego z GWC zmieni sie na dobe w minimalnym zakresie +/-1C

3. Jedna przepustnica z napedem elektrycznym model Alnor TATBL lub TVTBL. Ceny fi160 - 604,08zl+22%, fi200 - 675,91+22%zl http://www.alnor.com.pl/katalog.html str 3 ich katalogu  Do instalacji dla budynku jednorodzinnego wystarczy jedna przepustnica - (trojdrozna - wyglada jak trojnik).

4. Plynna "reczna" regulacja wydajnosci-obrotow wentylatora przez uzytkownika. Producent Dospel - patrz watek wyzej.

Jak to bedzie dzialac:
1. Domownicy po poludniu wracaja z pracy - wlacznik czasowy o zadanej godz.  wlacza caly uklad. 

2. Termostat roznicowy wlacza na chwile wentylator i mierzy temperature powietrza z GWC i zapamietuje ja.

3. Nastepnie porownuja z temp zewnetrzna powietrza i decyduje z ktorego srodowiska korzystniejszy jest pobor powietrza i przelacza przepustnice na korzystniejsze do wentylacji budynku. Termostat np co godzine porownuje j/w i znowu decyduje skad wentylator ma zasysac powietrze.

4. Uzytkownik za posrednictwem plynnej regulacji obrotow silnika wentylatora decyduje ile powietrza wplywa do budynku i jak intensywne jest jego wietrzenie.

5. Wazne dla posiadaczy rekuperatora: dodatkowe kanaly wylacznika czasowego  (Metron) pozwalaja na wlaczanie/wylaczanie rekuperatora

Sterowanie wylacznika czasowego Metron jest bardzo proste dla kazdego. Mam taki - a elektronikiem nie jestem

Mozna to byc bardziej rozbudowane - co widac z wypowiedzi pisemnych w tym watku.
Moga byc rozwiazania mniej lub bardziej skomplikowane, tansze, drozsze ale dajmy temu spokoj.
Proponuje im zamiescic link do ich stron www. Bede ich promowal a najlepsze rozwiazania bedziemy zamieszczac jako alternatywne do w/w.
Witek


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-06 16:16 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Odpowiadam na w/w pytania:
SlaweZ
Skok centralnego zamka jest maly - sila dosc duza. Trzeba dolozyc prostownik (jakiej mocy) na 12V. Jest to interesujace i warte zrobienia prototypu.

Herne 
zapraszam na str www firmy tam jest wszystko lub prawie wszystko opisane. Uklad kropelkowy jest nie potrzebny. Wystarczy przeplukanie w przypadku podtopienia zloza lub powodzi. Generalnie - 23 letnia eksploatacja wskazuje ze GWC nie trzeba plukac.

januszek
Ty jestes Panikarz. Dlatego koniec o sterownikach. Masz kompleksowy pomysl na sterowanie GWC to wyjasnij go zrozumiale (a najlepiej wyprobuj) dla kazdego - umiescimy, zaoferujemy go na naszych www. Nie gniewaj sie ale przegadamy i zniszczymy tu ide GWC

zedgrajewo
Masz dobre pomysly - trzeba je tylko sprawdzic w praktyce.
Z tym trojnikiem to masz racje - te przepustnice ktore proponuje wyzej sa w ksztalcie trojnika.
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-07 14:55 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Witek,
chyba zbyt "komercyjne" są niektóre Twoje wypowiedzi...  :Smile: 

Sterownik.
Poświęciłem chwilkę czasu na sterownik LOGO Siemensa. I mi się podoba, a zwłaszcza to, że można go podłączyć do PC-ta i sterować go przez PC-ta...
I tu kolejna myśl. Czy stary komputer (można taki kupić za 300zł albo i minej) mógłbyh pełnić rolę sterownika, albo jego serca. Sterując różnymi przełącznikami czy przekźnikami byłby to (zależnie od programu oczywiście) najbardziej uniwersalny sterownik. A jeśli program byłby dobry to i obsługa nie byłaby tródniejsza od zwykłej gry komputerowej...

Czy jest coś takiego ?  Z LOGO to wydaje się możliwe...

----------

zedgrajewo 
Bylem na Twoich www - jestes elektronikiem 
Zaproponuj u siebie GWC komus, kto buduje dom. (mam tzw "Wytyczne do wykonania, GWC dla typowego domu do 250m2" w cenie do konca roku 60zl brutto) (moge wyslac oferte, wymienisz naglowek na swoja firme)

CO TO JEST CZY TAK MA WYGLADAC FORUM 
A MOZE TO REKLAMA 60 ZŁ ILOŚĆ LUDZI NA FORUM NIE MA ROZWAZAN TYLKO AGITACJA

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Wywalilem wszystko co bylo nie tak.
Maco i Zedgrajewo
Nie jestem fachowcem ale czytajac dokumentacje LOGO to wydaje mi sie ze komputer jest tylko potrzebny do programowania tego sterownika?
Bylem na stronach firmy Impol  j/w i przegladalem dokumentacje LOGO Simensa prawie 300str. Jest tam do wyboru az 5 modeli i jego rozszerzenia - ktory z nich (chyba ten model 230RC) i rozszerzenie (???)nadawal by sie do sterowania GWC? 
Nie jestem elektronikiem i dokumentacja ta jest troche skomplikowana - prosze Cie o porade.
Czy sterownik LOGO bedzie potrafil z tego jak w zalozeniach sterowania GWC wyzej w poprzednich watkach:
1. Czy moze byc wylacznikiem czasowym? j/w napisalem? - z dokumentacji wynika ze tak - ustawienia dzienne i tygodniowe? - prosze potwierdzic?
2. Czy jednorazowo na dobe bedzie mogl wlaczyc wentylator i zmierzy temp zloza i ja zapamieta?
3. Czy po podlaczeniu 2 czujek temperaturowych bedzie mogl calodobowo oceniac i przelaczac przepustnice powietrza?

Cena LOGO (zestaw startowy) jest wysoka 163Euro+22%. Ten moj zestaw (120+350)+22%. Musialby robic cos ekstra za pozostale 200 zl
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-07 17:09 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Witek,

te komentarze o komercyjności to w trosce o ten wątek... (  :Smile:  ) mam nadzieję, że rozumiesz.  :Smile: 

Sterowniki.
Dzisiaj właśnie zciągnąłem z sieci intrukcję obsługi LOGO po polsku, ale jeszcze nie przeczytałem.
Zakładam, że skoro ten sterownik może obsługiwać tyle różnych rozwiązań to ze sterowaniem GWC nie byłoby żadnych problemów... ale to założenia nie poparte dokładnym przestudiowaniem dokumentacji.

Dodatkowe 200zł jestem w stanie wyłożyć na tak zwaną gwarancję i markę. W końcu Siemens to marka jak Mercedes i za gwarancję jakości i "żywotności" ( i czas. Siemens raczej nie ogłosi upadłości za rok czy dwa...) trzeba płacić (serwis, części, obsługa klienta,...)

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Za malo czatowalem na tym forum - brak doswiadczenia. Docieram sie jednak i mysle ze juz unikne gafy.
Masz racje z tym sterownikiem LOGO Simensa - ale:
Nie wszyscy maja komputery i z zaprogramowaniem programatora moga miec problemy. Jak sprawdzimy ten LOGO czy sie nadaje - oczywiscie bede im pomagal. Poki co sterowanie ukladem Metronu ktory zaproponowalem w watku wyzej jest bardzo proste.
1. Ustawiasz, godz i dzien tygodnia.
2. Ustawiasz komórki pamieci - czas wlacz i wylacz w poszczegolnych dniach tygodnia - i to jest jedna komórka (podobnie jak w magnetowidach).
3. Pamietam ze wieksze klopoty mialem z ustawieniem magnetowidu zeby nagral mi kilka filmow
4. Mysle ze w termostacie roznicowym bedzie do ustawienia roznica temperatur przy ktorej przepustnica bedzie sie przelaczac.
-----------------------------------------------------
Czy temat Gruntowego Wymiennika Ciepła jest jasny dla wszystkich?? - prosze zadawac pytania - chetnie odpowiem? Tak jak to mowil januszek "do spodu"
"FORUMOWICZE" indywidualnie pisza do mnie zadaja bardzo konkretne pytania, mozna to samo robic na liscie-zapraszam.
Witek

----------


## zedgrajewo

Zrobiło się straszne zamieszanie.
Jak wcześniej pisałem lepszym sterownikiem niż LOGO Siemensa byłby EASY Mollera ma on 8 wejść z których dwa mogą pracować jako analogowe, umożliwiłoby to ciągły pomiar temperatury. W LOGO są tylko wejścia cyfrowe t.z. rozróżnia tylko stany 1i0 (zał. - wył.)do których można dołączyć termostaty z nastawą temperatur dla których następowałoby przełączenie przepustnicy. Kombinowanie z komputerem niema sensu jeżeli EASY kosztuje 399pln. Jeszcze link http://zefiryn.tme.pl/arts/razem/ster42.html
Co sądzicie o moim pomyśle z podgrzewaniem GWC przez zużyte powietrze, może przez spaliny z pieca? Pozwoliłoby to wyeliminować rekuperator!


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zedgrajewo dnia 2002-12-09 10:31 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

Witam Witka  Tu panikarz 
mam dwie wiadomości 1 dobrą i drugą taką sobie
Wszystkich zachęcam do budowania GWC z moich doświadczeń wynika jedno 
na zewnątrz -10 
z wymiennika powietrze [b]8st C[b/]
wewnątrz 4st C
wentylator pracuje cały czas na małych obrotach
i to jest ta dobra 
a ta taka sobie to fakt że cała inwestycja nie jest taka tania 
owszem sam GWC nie jest drogi ale jest to fragment (mały) całego systemu wentylacyjnego, mechaniczne napędzanego z pewną ilością rur, przepustnic, wentylatorów i tego co nie (wolno mi mówić) a nie ma dostępnego w handlu który by był odpowiedzialny za całą wetylację.
A sam GWC bez tej całej reszty jest kawałkiem dołu ze żwirem nie dającym żadnego zysku.
Pisząc tu na tym forum miałem nadzieję że tę całą resztę poznam od innych użytkowników którzy coś takiego mają i użytkują jakieś sprawdzone rozwiązania być może od elektroników a nie teorie  ja jestem w tym zielony i jedyne co mogę wykonać to dać max 500 za sprawdzony sterownik podłączyć go i cieszyć się że wszystko działa, a nie jakieś logo, podłączane do pc-eta ecetra ble ble takie tam elektroniczne gadanie
Ludzie pomóżcie mi, może ktoś coś takiego zbuduje sprawdzi i zaoferuje innym. 
i jeszcze ptytanie do Witka czy opłaca się do tego mojego GWC zbudować taki jak Ty proponujesz.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Zdgrajewo
Narobiles zamieszania - my tu bijemy piane a nie wszystkie sterowniki ktore tu polecales nadaja sie do zastosowania.
Nie polecam podgrzewania zloza wymiennika z prostej przyczyny:
1. Zuzyte powietrze zawiera szereg skladnikow ktore zanieczyscilyby zloze pod wzgledem biologicznym. (syndrom brudnych przewodow klimatyzacji tradycyjnej)
2. Plukanie czysta woda nie pomoze
3. Spaliny - wydziela sie z nich kondensat ktory w cywilizowanych krajach nie wolno nawet wpuszczac do kanalizacji. Gdyby przyjac Twoja technologie na pewno by sie ten kondensat w zlozu znalazl. Nie wiem, jaki jest jego sklad, ale nie chcial bym nim oddychac. Wpuszczanie go w grunt poprzez GWC...............itd.

Januszek
Chcialem wyedytowac i skasowac Panikarz (czy zrobic to teraz?)
Proponuje poczekac - Producent termostatu roznicowego (solarnego) przygotowuje specjalny do GWC spelniajacy nasze oczekiwania - patrz wyzej moje watki. 
Mamy tu, Fachowcow (zdgrajewo i inni) wyprobujemy inne sterowniki (pochwalimy ich za to na naszych str www) sprawdze u siebie jak dzialaja (moze Ty sprawdzisz). Zobaczymy jak trudne sa do programowania itp.
Jak Cie, urazilem to przepraszam.
Witek

----------


## januszek

nic nie rób z tym panikarzem to takie przyjemne 
tylko odpowiedz mi czy ma sens w moim przypadku robienie takiego GWC jak ty proponujesz (oprócz filtrowania powietrza)

----------


## zedgrajewo

Moim zdaniem najlepszy do tego sterownik Moeller EASY412-DC-RCX 24 V DC inne EASY na 220V nie mają wejść analogowych choć też by się nadawały ale do współpracy z termostatami na których nastawiłoby się temperatury progowe przełączające przepustnice. Na wejściach analogowych możliwy byłby ciągły pomiar temperatur i rozróżnianie która jest wyższa. Konieczny jest termostat w domu do sterowania automatyką grzanie-chłodzenie, można by wykorzystać regulator od C.O. nawet ten sam co do kotła.
No i mamy klimę!!
Koszt takiego sterowania to max.1000pln + przepustnica i dwubiegowy wentylator. Przepustnicę przy odrobinie chęci można by wykonać z trójnika PCV, kawałka blachy i drutu + siłownik od centralnego zamka typu Master.
Nie chodzi mi o przepuszczenie zurzytego powietrza bezpośrednio przez GWC ale przez dodatkową warstwę żwiru otaczającą i odizolowanego np folią od właściwego GWC lub rurami z kwasówki którymi można by przepuścić i spaliny. Kondensatu jest niewiele, napewno by odparował z rur.  
Jeszcze jeden link: http://www.moeller.pl/przemysl/p2_easy_800.asp
i instrukcja http://www.moeller.pl/przemysl/progr...sy_400_600.pdf


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zedgrajewo dnia 2002-12-09 14:52 ]</font>

----------


## jesion

zeszliscie juz z dyskusja na mocny poziom abstrakcji  :Wink2:  a ja sie caly czas zastanawiam czy jest mi potrzebny gwc w wersji taniejklimy. 
potrzebuje mianowicie jakiegos rozwiazania do wstepnego ogrzania powietrza doprowadzonego do kominka (do czopucha, nie do spalania). rozprowadzenie grawitacyjne, wklad 10kw. gwc jest ok, ale ma zasadnicza wade - potrzebuje elementu mechaniczno-elektrycznego  :Wink2:  do zasysanie powietrza, a tego wolalbym uniknac z pewnych wzgledow... czy jest ono konieczne? czy jesli zastosowac proste rozwiazanie w postaci odpowiednio glebooko zakopanej rury (kilka m? kilkanascie?) to da to jakis efekt no i czy wklad da rade samodzielnie "wyciagnac" to powietrze?

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jesion i Januszek  czy warto?
Masz racje, możemy tematem sterowniki przegadac zalety GWC. Tylko takich jak Ty ktorzy zadaja konkretne pytania dotyczace GWC jest malo.
GWC bezprzeponowy (zwirowy) powinien miec wentylator do klimatyzowania i ogrzewania. Przy wydajnosci ok 500m3/h ma opor 120Pa. Do czopucha tyle swiezego powietrza nie jest potrzebne, moze +/-100m3/h (jako wspomagajace w recyrkulacji) opor wiec bedzie duzo, duzo mniejszy - sadze ze porownywalny do rur z kilkoma kolankami - w takim przypadku wentylator nie bedzie konieczny (przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej i duzej roznicy temperatur na wejsciu do GWC i przy kominku). Z mniejsza predkoscia przeplywu powietrza spada opor zloza zwirowego. W przeciwienstwie do rurowego GWC w nim powietrze "saczy sie" bardzo powoli - nie wywolujac turbulencji. 

GWC przeponowy - rurowy: 
Do zasilania tylko kominka B.dobry. Do klimatyzacji czy ogrzewania sie nie nadaja. Ze wzgledu na mala wydajność cieplną wynikającą z małej powierzchni wymiany ciepła. Powierzchnia styku powietrza z rura i czas tego styku nie pozwalaja na prace dluzsza niz 1-2 godz. Pozniej przerwa 1-2godz i znowu praca jak wyzej. Poza tym nie mają one ograniczone własności czyszczenia powietrza, osuszania latem i nawilzania zima.

Jeżeli nie chcesz mieć klimatyzacji a tylko czesciowe zasilanie w swieze powietrze do czopucha kominka wystarczy Ci GWC rurowy. Ale jeżeli masz instalacje rozprowadzajaca cieple powietrze po pokojach to wykorzystaj ta instalcje latem do klimatyzowania pomieszczen za posrednictwem GWC. Lub z braku tej instalacji pomieszczenie w którym jest kominek. Wiecej na naszych www
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:52 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

Witku po raz kolejny i już ostatni pytam Cię czy do mojego GWC rurowego jest potrzebny taki jak Ty proponujesz, podam Ci jaki mam wykonany
 Do rzeczy rura 250 kanalizacyjna od studni do domu na głębokości 1.5 m jakieś 10m, ponieważ robiłem pełny wykop pod fundamenty to wymiennik jest pod pokojem mieszkalnym czyli od tej rury są trójniki redukcyjne szuk 8 plus 2 kolanka późnij od każdego trójniczka 5 rur 200 o długości 3.5m ułożonych równolegle i połączone to wszystko razem rury oddalone od siebie o jakiś 1 m całość zasypana piachem ubita itd. do piwnicy wychodzi rura 250
teraz kiedy na zewnątrz jest -10 to z tamtąd powietrze jest około 8 st C
w takim wykonaniu powietrze się osusza w lecie bo widzę jak nadmiar wilgoci skrapla się i woda z rury spływa ciurkiem
zimą również się nawilża z wody która paruje w studni
na pewno nie ma właściwości oczyszczających 
i tu pytam czy w tym moim przypadku mam jeszcze wykonac taki GWC jak Ty proponujesz.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Januszek
Teraz Masz okazje jest -10C:
Musialbys zrobic sobie wykres pracy wymiennika. Po jakim czasie on traci swoje wlasnosci.
Po nocnej lub dluzszej przerwie - regeneracja zloza. To jest wazne zeby zloze bylo "wypoczete"
Wlacz wentylator na pelna moc:
1. Zmierz temperature na wlocie i wylocie z GWC co 1godz, nie przerwanie - przez sobote i niedziele (czyli 48h).
2. Zrob sobie tabele lub wykres w postaci dwoch lini - przyslij go do mnie

Poza tym:
1. Czy ty teraz mozesz policzyc wewnetrzna powierzchnie tych rur ktore maja kontakt z gruntem.
2. Jaki rodzaj gruntu otaczaja te rury. 
3. Czy grunt jest suchy czy wilgotny. 
4. Czy mozesz narysowac (z kolanami) i zeskanowac schemat jak wyglada ta instalacja z srednicami?
5. Jaki wentylator zastosowales: spreż, wydajnosc, moze moc silnika?

Przyslij to do mnie. Wtedy bede mogl Ci powiedziec czy oplaca Ci sie robic drugi GWC czy nie.
Mam literature na ten temat, ale specjalnie nie analizowalem pracy przeponowych GWC. To tak jak fachowcy od nowoczesnych silnikow spalinowych nie analizuja pracy silnikow dwusuwowych (z Trabantow lub Syrenek). Mowimy o praktykach a nie o instytutach naukowo badawczych-tam probuja wymyslec nowoczesny silnik dwusuwowy.
To tyle
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-10 10:03 ]</font>

----------


## pitbull

Panowie podoba mi sie Wasza wymiana informacji. Z przyjemnoscia czytam. Gratuluje poziomu.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Dawno Cie tu nie bylo.
Domyslam sie ze jestes zwolennikiem wymiennikow przeponowych-rurowych. Nie spodobaly ci sie moje porownania.
Czy ja sie myle, bo Twoja wypowiedz jest nie jasna.
Witek

----------


## jesion

taniaklima - wiec wentylator w moim przypadku bedzie zbedny czy niezbedny bo piszesz dwa razy sprzecznie?

----------


## januszek

Na moim osiedlu (jakieś 500 domów) tylko Ja się takimi rzeczami babram inni budują tradycyjnie. Witku załamałeś mnie zupełnie Ja myślałem że mam (wykonuję) instalację wentylacyjną w miarę nowoczesną, a tu patrz Syrenka   :cry: 
na taki wykres jak proponujesz trzeba będzie poczekać, Ja jeszcze nie mieszkam i jestem (teraz) rzadko na budowie, wentylator chodzi cały czas na ninimum i(nie wiem jaki jest wydatek nie znam też oporów ) temp jest taka jak pisałem ok. 8 st C

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jesion
Trudno jest doradzac, kiedy jest malo informacji o budynku lub sie go nie widzialo, nie traktuj wiec tego, co nizej jako recepta.
1. Przyjmuje ze nie Masz wymuszonego obiegu powietrza.
2. Piec CO nie zasysa powietrza z pomieszczenia gdzie jest kominek.
3. Nie masz wyciagu nad kuchenka
4. Nie bedziesz otwieral okien
Przy *znacznej roznicy temperatur* (zalezy tez od kierunku wiatru) w budynku i na zewnatrz 
powietrze bedzie przechodzic przez GWC do kominka bez wentylatora. Wydatek nie bedzie duzy. 
Mysle jednak ze bedzie wystarczajacy zeby zasilic w swieze powietrze w istniejacym obiegu. 
Przy malej roznicy temperatur trzeba bedzie wspomoc dzialanie GWC wentylatorem.

Januszko
Generalnie idea budowy wentylacji za posrednictwem GWC (rurowego czy zwirowego) jest nowoczesna. Sam wymiennik rurowy jest malo efektywny - dlatego te porownania.
Bezprzeponowy GWC (zwirowy) jest wiele razy wydajniejszy. Dlaczego?
Policz ile m3 gruntu jest w 5cm warstwie wokol rur (ktore na dodatek sa z tworzywa - ktory jest izolatorem). Jak to sie ma do kilku m3 zwiru ktory ma bezposredni kontakt z przeplywajacym powietrzem (bez posrenictwa tworzywa)?
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-15 10:18 ]</font>

----------


## januszek

więc wniosek jest prosty mam budować
i pewnie tak zrobię jak już będę mieszkał
Ps:
wczoraj przy -12 na zewnątrz
z mojego GWC była temp 4stC po 2 godz pracy na maxa
[b] LUDZIE WNIOSKI SAMI WYCIĄGNIJCIE [b/]

----------


## taniaklima.pl

To sa dobre efekty.
Ja dopiero w sobote pojade na budowe (ale od rana) wiec GWC bedzie wlaczony min 6godz. Bede mierzyl temperature na wlocie i wylocie.
Powiadomie Wszystkich zainteresowanych jakie beda efekty z mojego GWC-bezprzeponowego (zwirowego). 
Jest dobra temperatura na testowanie GWC. 
W sobote zapraszam do mojego GWC do Myslowic woj.Slaskie. Prosze zadzwonic do firmy - wyjasnie gdzie to jest
Ponad to:
Bede organizowal sesje wyjazdowa do EXBUD-SKANSKA w Kielcach. Gdyby ktos z Forumowiczow chcialby uczestniczyc? - prosze o zgloszenia zainteresowania na moje konto e-mail 

Dala wszystkich zainteresowanych Gruntowym Wymiennikiem Ciepla zapraszamy na nasze str www. Wiecej nie pisze bo mnie pogonia.
Pozdrawiam:
Witold Piecha: [email protected]
tel. (0....32) 201 61 61

----------


## andz

Witek,

przerywam podczytywanie jako anonim i zaczynam gromadzić wiedzę (myślę, że budowa za 2 lata). Pytanie o materiał do GWC - czy zamiast żwiru może być coś innego, keramzyt albo jakieś inne kosmiczne technologie.

Andrzej

----------


## Jezier

Żwir jest bardzo dobry. Nie ma co podrażać niepotrzebnie kosztów. To nie ma być materiał izolacyjny ale taki, który akumuluje ciepło.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Dlaczego *żwir jest najlepszy?*:
Powinien to być materiał o kształcie obłym i nie „spiaszczonym” - nie powinien sprzyjać (w czasie przepływu powietrza)  tzw turbulencji a poprzez to zwiększonemu oporowi powietrza. Można stosować inne materiały
Witek

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-16 17:55 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

A kiedy ten wyjazd do Kielc ?
Mniej więcej ?

----------


## voo-yeck

Witek a tłuczeń nie mógłby być? Pytałem o cene żwiru w żegludze (rzygluga krakowska)  :Lol:  i cena jednej tony to 33 zł +dowóz 160 za dowóz ok.10 ton. 

Planuję zrobić GWC pod całymi fundamentami i wychodzi mi 1,5x13x1,2 (szerokość x długość x głębokość) 23,5 m3
to daje prawie 37 ton. czyli 1235 zł + 4x160 transport = 640 to daję kwotę za sam materiał ok 1900 zł.

Zna może ktoś tańszego dostawcę żwiru w okolicach Krakowa?

----------


## Maco

A czy keramzyt jest tańszy ?
I czy może jest lepszy, bo ma więszką porowatość ?

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Maco
Pierwszy termin to środa godz 12.00 w budynku EXBUDU. Ale zainteresowani przyjazdem musza zgłosić się wysyłając na moje konto e-mail akces uczestnictwa. Termin może się zmienić? Ten GWC to jest potęga. Wyobrażacie sobie ze przy takiej wydajności trzeba grubo powyżej 50 samochodów wanien po 28T żwiru.

Voo-yeck
W wątku Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła str 2 data: 2002-11-29 12:28  podaję telefony do tańszych żwirowni. Koszt transportu z Raciborza 28 ton żwiru to 2 zł/km - może bardziej się będzie opłacać niż z żeglugi krakowskiej. Pamiętaj o bardzo dobrej izolacji termicznej złoża-jest to niezbędne przy budowie GWC w murach fundamentowych.

Maco
Keramzyt się nie nadaje ze względu na własności izolacyjne - poprawcie, jeżeli się mylę. Porowatość jest wada - patrz wątek wyzej - dlaczego żwir jest najlepszy.

Informacja dla Wszystkich:
Byłem dzisiaj na budowie, zainstalowałem wentylator i włączyłem go na max. (budynek jest nie zamieszkały, boję się go zostawiać - okazja kusi złodzieja). Temperatura przy czerpni o godz.10  wynosiła -7C po przejściu przez GWC temperatura powietrza wynosiła +8C.  W ciągu dnia wzrosła do -3C na wyjściu z GWC dalej wynosiła +8. Sądzę, że gdybym miał dokładniejszy termometr elektroniczny z podziałką 0,25stC to przy zakończeniu pomiarów godz.16.00 temperatura powietrza "wychodzącego" z złoża mogła być niższa o 0,25-0,5stC.
Witek

----------


## KarinaZ

Cześć,

GWP i rekuperacja. Kilka słów o teorii, a jaka jest praktyka ???
Od pewnego czasu śledzę rozmowy o GWP i rekuperatorach, gdyż zamierzam w przyszłym roku rozpocząć budowę ( właściwie fundamenty już są).
Teoria. B udynek  którym mieszkam – 95 m kw., dobrze docieplony, zużywa 2100 m sześć. Gazu GZ50 = ok. 18 000 kW / 240 dni grzewcze = 75 kW dziennie.
Budynek budowany 130 m kw. – większa powierzchnia ale lepsze parametry ( nowe technologie ) teoretycznie bez rekuperacji powinien „zużywać” około - tyle samo. 
Parametry stratne są następujące : ściany, strop, podłoga – 44% ciepła, okna – 16,5%, wentylacja – 30%, inne -9,5% ( mostki, wentylacja grawitacyjna pieca c.o. itp.).   Oczywiście dla każdego domu wyniki mogą być inne.   Jeżeli sprawność rekuperatora założymy 75%, to zyski realne z założenia urządzenia wyniosą zysk = 30% x 75% = 22,5% energii.  Przy cenie gazu 1,25 zł / m sześć. Zysk = 590 zł rocznie.   Zwrot po około 6-7 latach. Po tym czasie wentylatory będą pewnie tak hałasować, a w przewodach będzie tylu „gości”, że pewnie trzeba będzie pomyśleć o czymś nowym lub solidnym remoncie. Zysk – wiem - świeże powietrze, klimat ect.
GWP.  Jeśli z tego co rozumiem można byłoby przyjąć średnio 1 kW /m sześć podłoża.  Przy 7 m sześć podłoża, jakie zamierzam zbudować zysk = 10 %. Jeżeli 2100 m sześć gazu x 10% x 1,25 zł/m sześć. = 260 zł rocznie ?!
Przy cenie 1500 zł za GWP – zwrot po około 6 latach.
Ważne, że łącząc urządzenia, można dzięki GWP pominąć grzałki w rekuperatorze.
Przerażona jestem dyskusją o automatyce systemu.  Po pierwsze strasznie podraża to system, po drugie brak gotowych rozwiązań, po trzecie zgadzam się z głosem, że sterowanie powinno być jak najprostsze.   Kilka razy w roku ręcznie przekręcić zwrotnicę w przewodach wentylacyjnych.  Owszem znam rozwiązania tzw. Inteligentnego domu, ale nie mam dochodów Billa Gates’a.

Według mnie w życiu są wydatki, do których w żadnym stopniu nie można zastosować  parametru stopy zwrotu z inwestycji i takie gdzie należy to policzyć.
Czy GWP należy do wartych uwagi – nie wiem ? Może ktoś kto potrafi mógłby dokładniej to policzyć i przedstawić.  Uważam, jednak że warto inwestować w nowe technologie i ekologię. Nie jestem fanatyczką, ale powinni być jacys prekursorzy.
Jestem zainteresowna projektem, pod warunkiem, że zostanie utrzymana promocja za 60 zł dla inwestorów domów, a właściciel projektu, jak deklaruje, zarabiać będzie na projektach i konsultingu systemów powyżej 1000 m sześć/h.

Pytania do Was.
1. czy możliwe i zasadne jest stosowanie GWP bez całej autoamtyki ?
2. czy faktycznie realna jest cena 1500 zł za GWP w obrysie fundamentów ?
3. jaka kubatura GWP powinna być dla domu o kubaturze 370 m sześć ?

długi list ale zebralo sie ...
chętnie pomogę w różnych obliczeniach, nie jestem fachowcem, ale włożyłam sporo czasu na literaturę.
Pozdro.
Karina



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: KarinaZ dnia 2002-12-15 14:32 ]</font>

----------


## zibi

cześć
małe pytanka do Witka - taniaklima
1.czy w przewodzie doprowadzającym powietrze z GWP
powinien być dodatkowy wentylator
2. w schemacie na twojej www. powietrze jest odbierane
z górnej części GWP - zaraz pod powierzchnią gruntu .
czy nie powinno być odbierane z najniższej części.
3. jak powinien być zakończony otwór rury odbierającej
powietrze z GWP-jakiś filtr,siatka .
4. jakie są konsekwencje gdyby ze złoża korzystać
nonstop .
5. jak wprowadzić rurę z GWP do budynku tzn. powinna
wejść pod fundamentami ,przebić podłogę na gruncie i
wzdłuż ściany np. w kotłowni wejść na poddasze .
tego fragmentu instalacji nie mogę sobie jakoś wyobrazić .
mam też pewien pomysł, a mianowicie :
grzałka w rekuperatorze ma 2 kw , to dużo . a gdyby tak
w rurze doprowadzającej powietrze z czerpni dachowej
zastosować wiązkę przewodów grzejnych takich jakich
używa się na zewnątrz budynków o regulowanej mocy
np. 0-300 W
co o tym myślicie

----------


## voo-yeck

a gdyby tak kopać, kopać, kopać... na ile metrów trzeba by się wkopac aby dojść do temperatury powiedzmy 30 st.C

----------


## JerzyB

KarinaZ,
liczby ktore podajesz nt. swego obecnego domu trochę można uzupełnić, otóż GZ50 jest nieco bardziej kaloryczny i dla Twego gazowego zapotrzebowania daje ok. 20.5MW, co z kolei dla powierzchni Twego budynku daje E=215kWh/rok (średnioroczne zapotrzebowanie energetyczne). To jest bardzo dużo !
Nowobudowany dom musi być co najmniej 2 razy lepszy w tym względzie biorąc pod uwagę wentyalcję wyłącznie grawitacyjną !
Takie czasy i kieszanie, Niemcy mają normę ok. 70kWh/rok.
GWC na pewno w tym pomoże i to nawet nie wymagając jakiejkolwiek automatyki (oprócz ręcznej zwrotnicy na wejściu do budynku)
Koszty GWC zależą od zbyt wielu warunków, więc nie wypowiadam się. Natomiast co do objętości GWC - to Witek na pewno podpowie.

----------


## Witia

Przeciętnie temp. wzrasta o 1st co 33m głębokości.

----------


## KarinaZ

JerzyB,
czesc,
dzieki za odpowiedź, moj "stary" dom jest stary, 40 lat temu budowano z czego sie dalo ( ja tego nie pamietam ), a poniewaz Polska weglem i stala stala, jest jak jest. Zrobilam co moglam.
Obecnie nie musze ale buduje nowy dom i poszukuje nowych rozsadnych rozwiazan ...
Mam pytania ale juz w innym watku.
Tutaj nadal zagladam i czekam na podpowiedz Witka.
Najwazniejsze czy zadelkaruje w przyszlym roku na wiosne 
nadal promocyjna cene ?????????????

pzdrw
Karina

----------


## Maco

Mi się wydaje,  że zaróno GWC jak i rekuperator są rozwiązaniami ekologicznymi w sensie oszczędności ogólno pojętej światowej energii.

Dla mnie rekuperator ma też tę zaletę, że mogę kontrolować stanem wentylacji w moim domu (przyszłym) a w grawitacyjnej nir bardzo (niby można przysłaniać kratki...).
Wydaje mi się też, że w nowoczesnym bardzo szczelnym domu proporcje procentowe strat energetycznych (ściany, podłogi, wentylacja,...) są inne i więcej ciepła "ucieka" przez wentylację. Wtedy obliczenia zasadności i zwrotu kosztów wyglądają inaczej.

----------


## KarinaZ

Maco
czesc,
producenci i sprzedawcy podaja najchetniej parametry sprawnosci urzadzen i oszczednosci przy maksymalnych parametrach wymiany powietrza.
Na stronach www.wentylacja napisano, ze wymiana powinna zawieac sie od 0,3-0,7 kubatury budynku w zaleznosci od zapotrzebowania.
Przyjelam dla 3 osobowej rodziny wymiane 0,35-0,4 w normalnych warunkach uzytkowania.   W ekstremalnych wyszlo mi, że przez wentylacje uchodzi 60% bez rekuperacji.  Pamietajmy, ze przy piecu c.o. czesc uchodzi jednak przez grawitacyjna.
Ale nie o tym tutaj. Bardziej interesuje mnie podobna sprawnosc i mozliwosc policzenia zwrotu zysku z inwestycji dla GWP. Moze Witek bedzie mial czas cos wiecej ...

pozdro
Karina

----------

Karolino GWP bez rekuperatora to sie chyba nigdy nie zwróci bo oprucz GWP wentylatorów jeszcze instalacja i w zimne dni wpuszczać 1 do 2 st to zimno

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam wszystkich 

KarinaZ 
1kW z 1m3 żwiru jest to średnia szczytów zimowych (w ekstremalnych temperaturach jest nawet 2kW - np. z temp -24C na wlocie i 0C na wylocie). Szczyty zimowe -10C i więcej występuje w sezonie grzewczym w Suwałkach średnio 30-40 dni, w innych regionach 10-20 dni (nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz). Są to moje dane szacunkowe. Latem chłodzenie - temperatura na wlocie 30C i 20C na wylocie - tu jest moc 1 kW.
Twój wątek obliczeń: Zysk 10% - skąd takie dane wytłumacz mi to. 
Wejdź na strony www jest tam przycisk „Charakterystyka pracy GWC” dokładnie widać na rys.8 co potrafi w różnych temperaturach GWC i co rekuperator. Z tego trzeba wyciagnąć wszystkie wnioski co się komu opłaca i jakie sa stopy zwrotu. Przy założeniu że rekuperator ma 70% wydajności.
Tak możesz a nawet powinnaś zrezygnować z grzałek w rekuperatorze. 
Najprostsze sterowanie to płynna regulacja obrotów. Nie trzeba zbyt skomplikowanych sterowników - płynna regulacja obrotów (80zl) i czasowy włącznik, najtańsze kosztują 40-50zł. Czy to jest drogo? 
Przepustnicę poboru powietrza z zewnątrz można sterować „ręcznie” - jak wspomniałaś wyżej. 
Cytuję „że zostanie utrzymana promocja za 60 zł” - nie chce tu pisać o pieniądzach - idź na strony www tam jest nowe info na ten temat.
Odpowiadam na Pytania do Was: 
Ad 1 Oczywiście że tak - czy jak wieczorem wietrzysz sypialnię (otwierasz okno) czy stosujesz automatykę? Czy ceny które wyżej wymieniłem (za najprostszą automatykę) to jest dużo? Po co tu cokolwiek regulować kiedy powietrze wylotowe z GWC - CYTUJĘ z stron WWW: „Przy zastosowaniu GWC można dodatkowo zaoszczędzić na kosztach automatyzacji urządzeń klimatyzacyjnych i grzewczych gdyż ze względu na bezwładność GWC stan powietrza na wyjściu z wymiennika jest w dużym stopniu niezależny od wahań powietrza zewnętrznego na wejściu do wymiennika - jego parametry są w długim okresie czasu stabilne i nie wymagają bieżącej regulacji.” 
Te skomplikowane sterowniki, automatyka, przepustnice są faktycznie dla Billa Gates’a. W okresie grzewczym może zaistnieć potrzeba (np. temp zewnętrzna wzrasta do +12C) posiadania automatyki przełączającej przepustnice - jak w wątkach wyżej. Tu raczej chodziło o wygodę lub przegadanie tematu - patrz wyżej na poprzednie wątki - próbowałem zamknąć dyskusje na temat sterowników. To nie znaczy jednak że odpuściłem ten temat. Prowadzę rozmowy z konstruktorami układów elektronicznych - *będzie tani sterownik-termostat różnicowy do GWC.* 
Ad 2 GWC do wydajności 700m3/h znacznie różni się od tych które są na rysunkach naszych www i Instalatora. Podstawowa różnica to ta że żwir jest tylko jednej granulacji, złoże rozprowadzające i zbierające jest innej konstrukcji. Dlatego można zmieścić się w cenie 1500zł a nawet 1000zł (po za W-wą).
Oszczędzasz na: 
a) nie musisz kupować piasku do zasypania komór fundamentowych. W zamian żwir o jednej granulacji. 
b) nie musisz wynajmować zagęszczarki do ubijania piasku (żwiru nie trzeba ubijać).
c) dzięki temu unikniesz problemu słabego ubicia poszczególnych warstw piasku - bo wykonawców trzeba tu bardzo pilnować
Ad 3 Dla kubatury 370m3 - GWC będzie mniejszy i powinnaś zmieścić się w 1000zł. Pozostałe informacje są w dokumentacji. 

zibi 
ad 1 Dla domów jednorodzinnych wystarczy jeden wentylator 
ad 2 To jest obojętne - bardzo dobra izolacja GWC powoduje że izotermy gruntu „wychodzą” z 3-4m głębokości ponad teren - (przy GWC wypiętrzonym) 
ad 3 Na wylocie z GWC nie trzeba filtrów siatek, itp. GWC jest również bardzo skutecznym filtrem żwirowym. Popatrz na str www „Instalatora” tam jest opisana ekspertyza SANEPID-u po 15 latach eksploatacji Gruntowego Wymiennika Ciepła. 
Ad 4 Złoże stopniowo się zagrzeje (kilka dni) i jego własności będą stopniowo spadać. Nie pytaj kiedy zrównają się temperatury bo to zależy od wielu parametrów. Regeneracja do właściwej temperatury będzie trwała o wiele dłużej. Takie eksperymenty nie były robione.
Ad 5 Sposób doprowadzenie powietrza do budynku jest obojętny - Twój również jest dobry. Może to być nawet nierdzewna błyszcząca rura (jak do piecy CO) doprowadzająca powietrze na strych do rekuperatora. 
Przed rekuperatorem nie trzeba grzać powietrza (wyżej jest to wyjaśnione). Za rekuperatorem można wstawić nagrzewnice wodną/elektryczną żeby dogrzać z temp +12C do np. 20C lub więcej. 
Witek


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2002-12-16 12:24 ]</font>

----------


## zibi

witek
gdzie mogę znaleźć opis wykonania GWC miedzy fundamentami
-pod podłogą na gruncie. dom będę miał parterowy niepodpiwniczony
zibi

----------


## zibi

witek
gdzie mogę znaleźć opis wykonania GWC miedzy fundamentami
-pod podłogą na gruncie. dom będę miał parterowy niepodpiwniczony
zibi

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam jeszcze raz
Idź proszę na str www tam jest informacja o dokumentacji
Witek

----------


## KarinaZ

czesc
Witek,

dzieki, czasem zapominam ukutego powiedzenia "RTFM"
( read this f... manual ), ale prosciej kazdemu z nas zapytac ..

pozdrawiam
Karina

----------


## januszek

miałem zamiar robić GWC wg projektu taniaklima ale tworzę nowy wątek w którym powiem Wam dlaczego nie i wiele innych.

----------

Januszek kiedy będzie ta strona może się do niej przyłącze i też coś piwiem Bogdan bo ja mam już coś innego tylko parę dni ciepłych na podłączenie

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jak już wcześniej wspominałem GWC żwirowy jest wielokrotnie bardziej efektywny od rurowego. Choć i rurowy ma swoje zalety!
Teraz przedstawię dowody na poparcie w/w tezy. 
Jakie są za i przeciw obu systemów?
Plusy GWC żwirowego
1. Wydajność 300 do 500 m3/h. 
2. Przy takiej wydajności opór złoża 120Pa. Przy wydajności 100m3/h opór porównywalny do GWC rurowego. Powietrze w złożu żwiru przesuwa-sączy się bardzo powoli nie powodując tzw turbulencji (silnego wirowania powietrza). Jak to się ma do rur i kształtek w GWC rurowym przy przekroju rury fi200?
3. Przy różnicy temperatur wewnątrz budynku i na zewnątrz możliwość pracy bez wentylatora – wydajność zależy od różnicy tej temperatury i szczelności budynku
4. Ciągła praca – 16 godz i 8 godz. regeneracji. 
5. Powierzchnia wymiany energii. Obliczyłem sumaryczną powierzchnię styku całego 5m3 złoża – jest to 117m2 (dla 5m3 żwiru-jest to bardzo małe złoże-dla malutkiego budynku)
6. Kontakt powietrza  z żwirem bez pośrednictwa izolacji plastiku-rury
7. Szybkość przepływu powietrza ok. 0.1 m/s - czas kontaktu z złożem bardzo długi
8. Prototyp pracuje bez obsługowo od 23 lat
9. Wybitne własności czyszczenia powietrza z alergentów, bakterii, grzybów itp.
10. Bardzo mała powierzchnia wykopu (kilka m2)
11. W miejscach gdzie występują wody gruntowe GWC żwirowy można wypiętrzyć ponad teren
12. Cena wykonania 1,5tys.zł + wytyczne do wykonania GWC 240zł brutto

Teraz GWC rurowy:
1. Wydajność dla 35mb rury-praca ciągła. Januszko napisał że 100m3/h mam wątpliwości (patrząc na parametry chłodzenia) ale niech będzie. Uważam że do zasilania kominka taka wydajność jest właściwa. Jednak do wentylacji całego budynku jest to stanowczo za mało. Popatrz na oferty dostępnych rekuperatorów przeznaczonych do wentylacji budynku. Trudno jest znaleźć ofertę o wydajności poniżej 200m3/h. Nie będę opisywał zapotrzebowania na osobę, poszczególne pomieszczenia itd. itp
2. Ciekawe jak by ten opór w rurach i tylu kształtkach przy wydajności 300-500m3. Jest to do policzenia – ale dość teorii
3. W przypadku rurowego opór może być trochę mniejszy (czerpnia jest w studni)
4. Nawet na chłopski rozum nie chce mi się wierzyć że *przy pracy ciągłej i wydajności 100m3/h* rury nie ochłodziły się i miałeś temp na wlocie –14C a na wylocie +4C
5 i 6. Powierzchnia styku GWC wewnątrz rur 44,5m2 – jak to się ma do 117m2 powierzchni żwiru bez izolacji (przepony) w postaci plastikowych rur z otaczającym gruntem który ma regenerować temperaturę tych rur?
7. Powietrze żeby osiągnąć zakładaną temperaturę musi mieć czas żeby to zrobić. Dlatego różnica temperatur przed i za GWC w obu rozwiązaniach zawsze będzie się różnić.
8. Januszko napisał że rury można płukać. Kiedy użytkownik powinien to robić. Raz na rok, na pół roku, co miesiąc. Czy jest jakaś reguła? Sądzę że nie będzie nic robił dopóki nie zacznie śmierdzieć.
9. Tego nie trzeba komentować – rurowy tego nie oferuje
10. Ile m2 trzeba u ciebie wykopać. Jest jednak plus nad GWC żwirowym – nad nim nie można sadzić drzew
11. Rurowy GWC można wypiętrzyć – ale kto chciałby mieć wojskowe okopy wokół domu. Odprowadzenia skroplonej wody z rur w miejscu gdzie występują wody gruntowe nie rozwiązałeś bez wypiętrzenia rur ponad teren?
12. Cena GWC żwirowego w Warszawie będzie wyższa (żwir w cenie 40zł za tonę). Na Śląsku 15-17zł i tu ta cena będzie niższa. Cena dokumentacji-bezpłatne Twoje porady. Ja się tym zajmuję profesjonalnie. Nie zniknę z tej listy w razie kłopotów. Tym bardziej że mam wrażenie że dokonałem dobrego wyboru promując żwirowy GWC.

Jest taka cecha człowieka że będzie chwalił to co sam posiada lub promuje własne rozwiązanie i ja to rozumiem.
Przyszły Inwestor powinien przeanalizować oba rozwiązania  Dlatego każdy Inwestor powinien to ocenić samemu i podjąć decyzję.
Witek
P.S.
Jutro/dzisiaj (18.12.2k2) jestem w Kielcach w EXBUDZIE na prezentacji olbrzymiego GWC.<font color="#FFFFFF">

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 16:19 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Byłem w EXBUDZIE – zaprosiłem tam przedstawicieli firm zajmujących się projektowaniem instalacji wentylacyjnych. Chciałem wysondować ocenę, potrzeby fachowców dotyczące projektowania. A przede wszystkim zobaczyć jak GWC tam wyglądają i działają.
Składają się one z kilku baterii zasilających poszczególne budynki. Przygotuję w formacie html opracowanie pt „Raport na temat efektów wdrożenia energooszczędnego systemu ogrzewania z zastosowaniem odnawialnych źródeł energii w Centrum Biznesu Exbudu w Kielcach”. Jest to opracowanie naukowe przygotowane na VII Konferencję Naukowo Techniczną Ogólnopolskiego Forum Odnawialnych Źródeł Energii – 2000. Nazwa brzmi naukowo ale zawartość jest zrozumiała gdyż pisał ja Praktyk. Fachowiec który przygotował ten materiał budował te wymienniki. Był Osobą która precyzowała potrzeby przyszłego użytkownika. Cieszę się że jest niezależny fachowiec który kilka lat temu zrobił ocenę pracującego GWC dla potrzeb naukowych i praktycznych.
Witek

----------


## andz

Witek,

nie traktuj tego jako atak na Ciebie czy ideą GWC, ale lubię wpierw wykluczyć wszystkie argumenty na NIE. Mam pytanie, czy jest jakaś teoria do oczyszczania powietrza przez GWC. Nie próbuję negować pomiarów SANEPIDu, ale chciałbym znać przyczyny tego zjawiska. W systemach ogrzewania powietrznego (trochę daleka analogia) stosuje się przecież lampy UV do eliminacji różnych żyjątek. I pytanie drugie - na schematach zauważyłem instalację do płukania złoża - czy są jakieś wytyczne czym płukać, jak często itp.

Andrzej

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Złoże z Gruntowego Wymiennik Ciepła jest wykonane z czystego płukanego żwiru (może być łom granitowy). Jest to filtr żwirowy. Bakterie, grzyby, owady i inne żyjątka, jeżeli dostana się do żwiru to z braku pokarmu, pożywki giną lub "czekają na lepsze czasy". W Exbudzie po 11 latach w miejscu gdzie powietrze z zewnątrz styka się z złożem i wychodzi z złoża pobierane były próbki żwiru z nalotem i były wysyłane do sanepidu. 
Na wlocie jest kurz i bakterie, grzyby, pyłki itp. wszystko jest albo jest martwe albo czeka na pożywienie. Na wylocie z GWC żwir jest czyściutki. Nie ma śladów jak przy wlocie. 
W Polanicy Sanepid wykonywał po 15 latach eksploatacji badanie powietrza, z analiza, co na wlocie a co na wylocie z GWC. Wydano oświadczenie takie: 
Cytuje: "W wyniku przeprowadzonego badania stwierdzono, iż powietrze po przejściu przez wymiennik ciepła zawiera wielokrotnie mniej komórek drobnoustrojów, alergenów niż przy wlocie" koniec cytatu 
W czasie jego wykonywania trzeba przestrzegać pewnych reguł, zasad czystości.
W wątku o rekuperatorze był Forumowicz, któremu powódź zalała GWC. Nie miał on zraszania GWC i odwodnienia dna wymiennika. Gdyby to miał mógłby próbować przepłukać złoże. Są ludzie przewrażliwieni na temat higieny - Im polecam wykonanie zraszania nad złożem. Dla dużych instalacji z wyjątkiem domów jednorodzinnych polecam wykonanie zraszania gdyż w razie kontroli SANEPIDU itp., jeżeli nie będzie takiej instalacji mogą nakazać wykonanie ekspertyz biologicznych. Koszty tego mogą przekroczyć wykonanie takiej instalacji.
Byłem w EXBUDZIE mają tam instalację do zraszania, ale nigdy z niej nie korzystali. Byłem oglądać to złoże - oba złoża, rozprowadzające i akumulacyjne są wykonane z łamanego granitu. Kamienie granitowe na wlocie były lekko zakurzone i to wszystko.
Możesz wykonać taką instalację tym bardziej, że jest to kilkanaście mb rurek wodociągowych - koszt jest nie duży. Do płukania zwykła woda i nic więcej. Jak często - nie wiem? W EXBUDZIE od 13 lat nie czyszczą. W Polanicy od 22 lat.
Wejdź na tą str. http://www.instalator.pl/Nwymienniki/ str 5 tam są wyniki badań w Polanicy. Jest też oświadczenie EXBUDU poszukaj w internecie.
Witek

----------


## Maco

Ciekawe dalczego bakterie nie przechodzą dalej z powietrzem... ?
Czy zatrzymuje je w miarę niska temperatura czy ciemności ?
A może nie mogą przejść bo powietrze przechodząc przez złoże żwirowe tak "zakręca", że taka bakteria czy kurz musi się "obić" o kamyczek żwiru i tam już zostaje ?

Czy ktoś to tłumaczył ?

Bo powszechnie mówi się o zarastaniu instalacji ogrzewania powietrznego, wentylacji, centralnego odkurzacza bakteriami czy innymi drobnoustrojami.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Wymiennik jest szeroki na kilka metrów. W pierwszym etapie około 0,5m powietrze napotyka zimny żwir i wykrapla się wilgoć i wszystkie pyłki, grzyby, bakterie. W dalszy etapie żwir jest suchy i czysty.
Ta wykroplona woda przepływa na dno i płucze złoże z zanieczyszczeń, które osiadły w złożu w czasie przepływu powietrza zewnętrznego. 
Temperatura i ciemność nie mają wpływu na ich przemieszczanie. Chyba Masz rację w poglądzie, że kurz „obija” się o kamyczki
Są dwa praktyczne dowody na to, że bakterie nie wychodzą z złoża:
Są to badania SANEPID-u z Kielc i Wrocławia. W wątkach wyżej są adresy gdzie można poczytać o tych ekspertyzach.
Byłem 18 grudnia w EXBUDZIE. Wyłączono wentylatory i pozwolono na wejście do kanału rozprowadzającego powietrze (w miejscu gdzie powietrze ma pierwszy kontakt z złożem). Było tam widać górną całą długość złoża i kanału w kształcie odwróconej litery U.
Złoże jest tam wykonane z tłucznia granitowego. Powierzchnia kamieni była zakurzona. Wziąłem kamień do ręki – kurz był przywarty do kamienia. Jednak palcami można było ten kamień wyczyścić.

Dlaczego się mówi o zarastaniu instalacji wentylacyjnych: 
Jeżeli powietrze do wentylacji (klimatyzacja, ogrzewanie i wentylacja) pracuje w obiegu zamkniętym lub z dodatkiem świeżego powietrza (tzw. recyrkulacja) to wtedy z tego powietrza częściowo zużytego w przewodach wentylacyjnych osiadają na ściankach nieczystości – następuje to w długim okresie czasu (np. część powietrza z nad piecyka do gotowania). Dlatego odchodzi się od recyrkulacji i obecnie stosuje się rekuperatory do odzysku ciepła z zużytego powietrza. Kto posiada rekuperator najlepiej wie jak wyglądają filtry przy ich wymianie lub czyszczeniu? Rozwiązaniem tego problemu może być zastosowanie filtru powietrza w recyrkulacji przy ogrzewaniu powietrznym.
Pozdrawiam
Witek<font color="#FFFFFF">

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 16:27 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Znalazłem ciekawe strony www jak i czy warto ożenić GWC z rekuperatorem
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi4/ilustracje/24.gif
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/mi4/ilustracje/25.gif
Witek<font color="#FFFFFF">

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 16:14 ]</font>

----------

Chciałem zrobić taką hybrydę:
Mały i płytki GWC żwirowy- miałby być filtrem i skraplaczem, a dalej przeponowy.
Jeżeli to jest niemożliwe, to tylko przeponowy, z pojemnikiem na skropliny i
pompką odprowadzającą skropliny do drenażu. Ale w którym miejscu mógłby się
znajdować ten pojemnik?, jak wychwycić skropliny?.

 Wypiętrzenie o 1 m, 6-8 m2, dla GWC to może, tylko była by to
ostateczność!.
Co na to "Taniaklima"
Marek.

----------


## zibi

Witek
Drążę temat nawilżania centralnie powietrza . Czy GWC będzie w
zimie nawilżało powietrze ? I jeszcze jedna sprawa mam dobrany
rekuperator do mojej kubatury , jednak jego wentylator jest za
słaby aby pokonać opory GWC , co byś mi doradził. Czy wkładając
drugi wentylator nie spowoduję złego działania rekuperatora .
Zibi

----------


## JerzyB

Przychylam się do pytania,
najlepiej tabela/wykres zestawiające porównanie 
warunków na zewnątrz (pora roku, temperatura i wilgotność)
z parametrami powietrza na wylocie GWC.
Tego brakuje w oferowanych projektach.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam Was 
jest mi miło gościć w tym temacie
Widzę że obaj zdecydowaliście się mieć w swoim domu ogrzewanie powietrzem – dobre rozwiązanie. Pożenić to z Gruntowym Wymiennikiem Ciepła będzie bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem.
Do rzeczy:
Tak oczywiście. Po przejściu powietrza przez GWC (żwirowy bezprzeponowy) następuje nawilżanie zimą i osuszanie latem
W okresach gdy zima i lato jest łagodniejsze również następuje pozbawienie wilgoci latem i nawilżanie zimą powietrza opuszczającego GWC. Ta tabela i wykres są przeznaczone dla fachowców projektantów wentylacji. Jeżeli wg Waszej oceny rysunek z tabelą będzie zrozumiały dla laika umieszczę go na str www.
JerzyB
Mogę zamieścić takie tabele i rysunki w internecie. Wy tu jesteście fachowcami i błyskawicznie zrozumiecie o co chodzi. Nie wszyscy jednak mają takie przygotowanie do tematu. Zbyt wiele skomplikowanych informacji może ściemnić obraz i powoduje że niektórym wyda się to bardzo skomplikowane i zrezygnują z GWC.

Opór złoża +/- 120 Pa można pokonać przez zastosowanie w rekuperatorze wentylatora o większym sprężu. Właśnie proponuję to rozwiązanie Producentom rekuperatorów. Jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne. Dla tych Inwestorów którzy mają już rekuperator można polecić wentylator kanałowy i jego wydatek regulować-dopasować do wentylatora rekuperatora np. regulatorem transformatorowym.
Proszę zapytać swojego Producenta (Importera) czy ma lub będzie miał w swojej ofercie rekuperator którego spręż - lub moc silnika części ssącej jest większa od wydechowej. Dotyczy to tylko rekuperatorów o wymienniku krzyżowym.
Na razie jeden producent rekuperatorów przyjął ten temat do opracowania i być może wdrożenia:
http://www.pro-vent.com.pl
Rekuperatory o wymienniku przeciwprądowym mają możliwość dobrania wentylatorów o różnych mocach. W obu przypadkach można zastosować regulowaną przysłonę którą ustawia się jednorazowo w czasie montażu rekuperatora.
Maco, Zibi, JerzyB – zamieszczę Wasze pytanie na str www – macie coś przeciwko? Czy mogę dodać informację że chcesz zastosować GWC do ogrzewania powietrzem swojego domu? No właśnie - czy któryś z Was rozważa zastosowanie takiego ogrzewania?
Witek<font color="#FFFFFF">

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 16:11 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

Nie mam nic przciwko zamieszczaniu moich pytań na Twoich stronach...  :Smile:

----------


## zibi

Ja też. 
Zibi

----------


## JerzyB

Dzięki za wykres,
ja - też.

----------


## JerzyB

Witek,

Niestety na wykresie i w tabeli są błędy.
Kolumny wilgotności względnej są zamienione miejscami, 
linie na wykresie rażąco odbiegają od danych zawartych 
w tabeli.
Chyba zbyt pośpiesznie ktoś pichcił materiał.
Pozytywne jest to, iż mimo wszystko wyraźnie widać koniecznośc nawilżania powietrza zimą.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Nie widzę błędów. Tabele z wykresem trzeba przeanalizować. Położyć linijkę poziomo - początki linii powinne pasować do tabelki. Linie nie były nanoszone w Corelu może być różnica 1-2 mm. Jeżeli to jest rażący błąd to przepraszam nie jestem perfekcjonistą.  Rysunek pokazuje co dzieje się z powietrzem w złożu GWC. Kropeczki na obu końcach każdej linii są wartościami liczbowymi w tabeli.
Na wizji mogę zrobić wykład na temat wilgotności względnej i bezwzględnej - tu na forum to się nie uda.
W odpowiedzi na poprzednie pytania: mając instalację zraszającą nad złożem można zimą go zwilżyć i powietrze będzie bardziej wilgotne dopływało do pomieszczeń.
Witek

----------


## januszek

tak  to prawda zimą suche powietrze to zmora
dobrze jest je nawilżyć i takie możliwości daje GWC żwirowy,
ale musimy sobie do końca wyjaśnić pewną sprawę
temp z gwc zimą to max 5st zakładając że uda się nam nawilżyc do 90% wilgotności to po ogrzaniu tego powietrza do temp pomieszczenia np 20st uzyskamy tylko 30% to już jest sucho 
myślę że i tak trzeba coś innego aby otrzymać powietrze o wilgotności 50%.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

> On 2003-01-28 09:38, januszek wrote:
> temp z gwc zimą to max 5st


Co to jest max 5st

----------


## januszek

jest to temperatura jaką da się uzyskać (oczywiście srednio)w zimie

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Czasopisma fachowe mówią że 40% kosztów energii do ogrzewania budynku zużywa się na wentylację. Z tego GWC średnio w sezonie grzewczym daje 20% energii (w szczytach nawet 50% - takich szczytów było w tym roku sporo).
Te 20% nie jest wyssane z palca były robione pomiary na pracującym złożu jest opisane w literaturze.
Nie wiem czy to jest średnio 5C – jak piszesz – no właśnie skąd wziąłeś te 5C ?
Skąd wziąłeś ten spadek wilgotności z 90% do 30% - gdybyś tak napisał jak to policzyłeś
Witek

----------


## Ryszard1

Jezeli GWC bylby wykorzystany tylko jako klimatyzacja, do nieduzej powierzcni, np 35 m2, w domku letnim i tylko w najwieksze upaly.
Na co zwrocic uwage, i jak najlepiej go wykonac. Np, dobrze zeby nie wymagal duzej sily ciagu, bo to z kolei generuje niekorzystny, trudny do wytlumienia halas. Na co jeszcze zwrocic trzebaby uwage ?

----------


## Ryszard1

a czy jest mozliwe wykonanie klimatyzacji z GWC bez wentylatora wciagajacego powietrze ?
Chyba to jest niemozliwe, bo zimne powietrze samo niejako nie "wyleci" z podziemnej, zimnej przestrzeni do nagrzanago domu.
Dodatkowo filtr zwirowy stanowilby w tym chyba za duzy opor.
Ma ktos, stosuje lub sprawdzil cos takiego praktycznie ?

----------


## JerzyB

Co do pytania Witka skąd wzięło się 30% z 90% - no właśnie z 
rzeczonych wykresów (nomogramów) wilgotności względnej i bezwzględnej powietrza w funkcji temperatury.
Skąd takie pytanie ze strony fachowca od powietrza ?
I oczywiście polewanie żwiru w GWC zimą doprowadzi i tak po ogrzaniu powietrza do wilgotności względnej nie większej niż 30%.

----------


## januszek

Witku Witku zasmucasz mnie takimi pytaniami
te 5 st to ze strony http://www.taniaklim.... jest tam taki wykres rocznej pracy GWC tylko trzeba go uśrednic (porę zimową) 
a poza tym ja użytkuję swoją "syrenkę" i dokonuję pomiarów, to są bardziej szacunki niż obliczenia.
co do temp. wilgotności i ciśnienia są takie śliczne wzorki
takiego gościa jakim był Mollier.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

*Witam Wszystkich
Ryszard1*
Recepty na wykonanie GWC nie będę dawał – nie mogę napisać dlaczego bo mnie tu pogonią.
Ale spróbuję pomóc:
35m2 x 2.5m(wys.)=87,5m3 Do klimatyzacji można przyjąć 2 wymiany na godzinę +/- 175 m3/h. Średnica rur od GWC do budynku fi130mm – przyjąć fi160mm. Przy tak dużej średnicy i tak małej wydajności świstu powietrza nie będzie słychać. Może być słyszalny wentylator – przy pełnej wydajności (Masz tak małe potrzeby że może on pracować na ćwierć gwizdka. Zastosowanie tłumika chyba nie będzie potrzebne, ale na upartego załatwi sprawę. Opór złoża ok. 120Pa przy max wydajności złoża. Jak poleci to na ćwierć gwizdka to opór złoża może spaść do 50-80Pa + opór kanałów rozprowadzających – o tym trzeba pamiętać. 
Do klimatyzacji musisz mieć wentylator. 
Do wentylacji zimą (przy dużej różnicy temperatur na zewnątrz i wewnątrz budynku) dla małych wydajności nie trzeba. Zależy też jak szczelny Masz budynek, bo powietrze samoczynnie (grawitacyjnie) „wchodzące” z GWC nie może spotkać się z „barierą szczelnego budynku”.
*JerzyB*
Wiem o co Ci chodzi – jednak wykładu na temat wykresów wg Molliera, zależności temperatury do wilgotności, wilgotności względnej i bezwzględnej nie będę tłumaczył na piśmie – bo mają z tym problemy studenci i to na wykładach ustnych gdzie jest tablica i można rysować i krok po kroku wyjaśniać.
Zimą ważny jest parametr że *wilgotność bezwzględna* wzrasta wielokrotnie po przejściu przez GWC z 1,38 do 5,0 g/kg (woda/powietrze) ile tej wody się wytrąci przy rekuperatorze można zmierzyć menzurką, trzeba też wiedzieć ile powietrza w tym czasie „przejdzie" przez rekuperator.
*Januszek*
Teraz wiem że to są Twoje dane szacunkowe. Twoja wartość 5C wg mojej oceny jest nie doszacowana, zgodziłbym się z 8C. Dodatkowo po zastosowaniu sterownika który będzie sterować pracą wymiennika to sądzę że korzyści mogą średnio wzrosnąć nawet do 10-12C (w okresie grzewczym-tak jak na rysunku o którym wspominałeś-tak on to bardzo ładnie wyjaśnia). Przyznam Ci się że zapomniałem o tym rysunku. 

Bardziej przemawia do mnie że średnio w sezonie dzięki GWC można zaoszczędzić 20% na kosztów wentylacji domu (w szczytach zimowych nawet 50%). Dodatkowo zastosowanie rekuperatora jeszcze te wartości podwyższa. Kiedy ta wentylacja kosztuje w sezonie do 40% całkowitego ogrzewania budynku. 5C czy nawet 10C tak do mnie nie przemawiają jak to co wyżej.
Witek<font color="#FFFFFF">

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 16:28 ]</font>

----------

Witek - cóż Ty wypisujesz na temat tej wilgotności!!!!
Radzę zerknij do jakiegoś podręcznika z termodynamiki, albo poszperaj w internecie.
Bez urazy - JerzyB.
P.S.
Błędne przesłanki prowadzą do absurdalnych wniosków !!

----------


## januszek

Witku teraz przeszedleś samego siebie
nie obraź się że Cię pouczę ,ale wilgotność podawana w procentach jest to wilgotność względna.
co do temperatury średniej to i tak zawyżyłem te 5stC jest również sumą kiedy GWC nie pracuje to znaczy że temp dostarczana do domu jest temperaturą zewnętrzną.
ta różnica wilgotności WZGLĘDNEJ nie wynika z faktu przejścia przez rekuperator tylko z fizyki powietrze o temp 5 stC i wilgotności 90% ogrzane do temp 20st C ma już wilgotność około 30% (względna) takie są prawa fizyki i żaden GWC tego nie zmieni.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: januszek dnia 2003-01-29 11:23 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Przepraszam - Macie racje pomyliłem sie.
Witek

----------


## Bartt

No to teraz ja. Prześledziłem oba wątki o GWC i takie mam z nich przemyślenia:
1 - przy rekuperatorze czerpnia powietrza jest potrzebna  :Wink2: 
2 - jeśli będą dwie: klasyczna i podziemna z GWC to tym lepiej
3 - elektronikiem nie jestem ale sens i ideę sterowników rozumiem. Jeśli zostanie rozwiązana w wersji dla brunetki i finansowo atrakcyjna to przemyślę, jeśli nie to wydaje mi się że wystarczy prosty zegar wyłączający czerpnię z gwc na 8godz/dobę i ręczna dzwignia do przełączania między czerpniami. Nie potrzebuję idealnej regulacji co godzina. Wystarczy, że 4 x w roku zamknę ją lub otworzę ręcznie na 1 miesiąc w trudnych okresach (jak rozumiem to marzec i sierpień?)
4 - gwc pod fundamentem domu lub garażu wyjdzie taniej bo i tak trzeba czymś fundamenty zasypać
5 - we Wrocławiu są dostawcy tłucznia po 12zł/tona + transport ok 2zł, ale ja potrzebowałem 300 ton na drogę. Zwir jest znacznie droższy
6 - 150 zł przy budowie domu 170m2 jakoś upchnę w kosztach  :Smile: 
7 - tlen w szpitalach we wszystkich maszynach typu respirator prrzechodzi przec filtry ceramiczne (nawilżenie) - nie pamiętam jednak jak często ten grysik się wymienia
8 - jeśli zdecyduję się na rekuperator - wciąż zbieram informacje to gwc raczej też (zwiększa koszty nieznacznie)
9 - bez rekuperatora i wentylacji mechanicznej nie widzę sensu
10 - Januszek cieszę cię, że twoja wersja działa, gratulacje za pomysł i jego realizację. 
Liczę, że do dyskusji włączą się z czasem może również inni urzytkownicy. Ze względu na brak studni i chęc wsadzenia gwc pod garaż chyba będę jednak korzystał z rozwiązania Witka
Budowę zacznę za rok więc mam jeszcze sporo czsu by śledzić wasze przemyślenia Pozdrawiam Bartek  :Smile:

----------


## Maco

Bartek,
Zgadzam się z p.9 !!!
Niedawno rozmawiałem z kimś budującym dom, kto się upierał, że wentyalcja grawitacyjna będzie dobrze działać w jego domu przez cały rok i nawet w lecie będzie wyciągać powietrze z domu.

Trochę się załamałem bo facet był tak odporny na wiedzę, że dałby sobie chyba ręce porąbać, że będzie działać !
Brrrr...

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-01-29 10:50, taniaklima.pl wrote:
> *Witam Wszystkich
> Ryszard1*
> Ale spróbuję pomóc:
> 35m2 x 2.5m(wys.)=87,5m3 Do klimatyzacji można przyjąć 2 wymiany na godzinę +/- 175 m3/h. Średnica rur od GWC do budynku fi130mm – przyjąć fi160mm. Przy tak dużej średnicy i tak małej wydajności świstu powietrza nie będzie słychać. Może być słyszalny wentylator – przy pełnej wydajności Do klimatyzacji musisz mieć wentylator. 
> Do wentylacji zimą (przy dużej różnicy temperatur na zewnątrz i wewnątrz budynku) dla małych wydajności nie trzeba. Zależy też jak szczelny Masz budynek, bo powietrze samoczynnie (grawitacyjnie) „wchodzące” z GWC nie może spotkać się z „barierą szczelnego budynku”.
> <font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-01-29 11:58 ]</font>


Dziekuje za odpowiedz ...
Szkoda ze w lecie zimne powietrze z GWP samoistnie nie wleci do srodka domku, uprosciloby to moja klimatyzacje. Nawet jakbym mial GWP innego typu, o wiekszej przepuszczalnosci. Bo moj GWP jest troszke inny, zaprojektowany byl przezemnie jeszcze przed tym kiedy zobaczylem opisy na FORUM. Nie mam jeszcze wentylatora wiec nie moge go jeszcze sprawdzic - musze poczekac z tym do lata. Bo zima tam, w tym domku nie mieszkam.

----------


## Patos

taniaklima
-Kupiłem wytyczne do GWC i mam pare pytań :
Istniejący stan to fundamenty i rura PCV 150mm  długość 9m 1,5m pod powierzchnią ziemi przejście pod fundamentem, miała to być czerpnia do rekuperatora do czasu kiedy dowiedziałem się o istnieniu GWC, teraz muszę to zaadoptować pod GWC Dom 115 m2 kubatura około 280 m3 Wymiennik chcę umieścić w salonie 5mx5m pod posadzką, nie wiem czy rekuperator o wydajności 250m3/h poradzi sobie z rurą o przekroju 150mm i GWC.Czy jest zasadne wykonanie jednego GWC z dwoma czerpniami z prawej strony np 150mm i z lewej 200mm wtedy 150 (lewa strona GWC) mogła by działać w nocy, a 200 (prawa strona)w dzień, GWC działał by bez odpoczynku, a złoża na przemian miały by odpoczynek, koszt mniejszy niż wykonać 2 GWC, jak to widzisz? Chociaż obraz jaki przedstawiłem może być nieczytelny.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Patos dnia 2003-02-08 15:01 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Patos dnia 2003-02-08 15:05 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Trudno jest doradzić za pośrednictwem forum.
Bardzo chętnie doradzę na zasadzie:
pytanie - odpowiedz
pytanie - odpowiedz
pytanie - odpowiedz
pytanie - odpowiedz
pytanie - odpowiedz
Prosze zadzwonic od poniedz. do piątku w godz. 9.00 - 17.00
tel. (032) 201 61 68
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------

WRZYSTKO ŁADNIE WYGĄDA ,NATOMIAST PRAWDA JEST TAKA , ŻE 1KW.UZYSKANEJ ENERGI POCHŁANIA 0.45KW W OGÓLNYM BILANSIE
JEŻELI KOSZTY MONTAŻU BĘDĄ TANIE I SPRAWNOŚĆ DUŻĄ TO MOŻE SIĘ WRÓCI W INNYM PRZYPADKU NIGDY BO TRZEBA JUŻ REMONTOWAĆ .BO BOMIE LAT 90 ZANIKA TREND DO MONTOWANIA ,CHYBA ŻE DLA WŁASNEJ SATYSFAKCJI .

----------

Czy można adoptować starą wyschniętą studnię na GWC

----------


## automik

Taniaklima- czy w zamian żwiru naturalnego można zastosować żwir z keramzytu?

----------

witam
sledze ten watek od poczatku. zainteresowal mnie bo lubie takie
rozwazania a i sam mam zamiar niedlugo rozpoczac budowe domku.
musze powiedziec, ze nie widze tego wszystkiego tak rozowo jak pozostali. moge powiedziec, ze tym tematem zajmuje sie niejako zawodowo.Teoria wymiana ciepla i masy to jedno z moich podstawowych narzedzi. ( czego nie mozna powiedziec np o Witku- bez urazy, ale motyw z wykresem moliera , (ktory fachowcy od klimy powinni znac na pamiec) rozbawil mnie troche).

Powiem jak ja to widze:
sprawa z teoretycznego punktu widzenia wyglada tak ( przy duzych uproszczeniach):

(dt/d tau)zwiru=mppow*cppow*dtpow/(mzwiru*cpzwiru)
objasnienia:
dt/ d tau- zmiana temperatury zwiru z czasem
cp- cieplo wlasciwe[kJ/kgK]
mppow- masowe natezenie powietrza [kg/s]
dtpow -roznica temperatury powietrza wlot - wylot
mzwiru- masa zwiru[kg]
cpzwiru- cieplo wlasciwe zwiru[kJ/kgK]

dt/d tau dla zwiru mozna wyliczyc jak dla niestacjonarnej wymiany ciepla powietrze cialo o ksztalcie kuli

dane: srednica kuli d=0,02 m
cp zwiru (mniej wiecej) =850 J/kgK
lambda zwiru=5 W/mK
 no i zalozyc jakiej parametry przeplywu powietrza czyli alfa
proponuje jakies 30 W/m2K
i mozna sobie posymulowac jak wyglada temperatura zloza

Energetycznie taki GWC wyglada dobrze- jak sie zbilansuje energie zwiru roznice temperatur itd. ale podejrzewam, ze kinetyka tego procesu nie jest juz taka znakomita.

rzecz ma sie jeszcze gorzej jesli chodzi o regeneracje, gdyz wtedy cieplo od gleby jest poprzez przewodzenie dystrybuowane w zlozu zwirowym- taki proces jest rowniez jak wiadomo nieustalony- to znaczy zmienny w czasie ale co najgorsze mamy wtedy do czynienia z zupelnie innym wspolczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepla- ktory dla materialow usypanych(jak wiadomo izolatorow) jest o wiele nizszy niz samego zwiru- okolo 25 krotnie nizszy- czyli okolo 0,2 W/mK
to bardzo utrudnia nagrzewanie sie zloza- 
po za tym podczas tego nagrzewania olbrzymia role ogrywa powierzchnia kontaktu gleby ze zlozem- ogolnie mowiac im bardziej zloze przypomina kule tym warunki do regeneracji gorsze.
optymalne rozwiazanie wymagaloby zrobienia zloza w ksztalcie placka rozlozonego na powierzchni dzialki i od gory mozliwie dobrze izoowanego,
kolejnym problemem jest dystrybucja powietrza w zlozu- to tez nie jest prosta sprawa tak doprowadzic i odprowadzic powietrze do zloza, zeby przeplywalo ono calym przekrojem poprzecznym.


w najblizszym czasie zamierzam wykonac symulacje tego procesu (pracy i regeneracji)dla najbardziej optymistycznych zalozen (czyli np, ze gleba majaca kontakt ze zlozem ciagle ma swoje 10°C) obiecuje podzielic sie wynikami- beda to podejrzewam pierwsze wiarygodne liczby jakie ukazaly sie do tej pory w tym watku.


pozdrawiam

PS:
Witek- moglbys powiedziec konkretnie na jakie ulepszenia w GWC Twoja firma ma patent?

----------

przepraszam za anonim- ten tekst u gory to ja

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam
Wyschnięta studnia. Specjalistą od GWC i studni jest Januszko – On taką ma. Jest taki wątek: Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła – inaczej.
Keramzyt – nie nadaje się do GWC. Wszystkie materiały o własnościach izolujących nie nadają się do wypełnienia GWC.
Dostało mi się za wypowiedz i słusznie. Przeprosiłem może to wystarczy?
Zapraszałem na prezentację GWC do Mysłowic i Kielc (zbieram chętnych) może Leon z Katowic będzie chętny?
Porównamy jego rozważania z praktyką.
Witek

----------

witam ponownie- 
chetnie obejrzalbym to cacko, niestety mieszkam tymczasowo w niemczech.
co do moich teoretycznych rozwazan- zabralem sie za obliczenia
moglbys mi podac wymiary tego GWC- wysokosc szerokosc i dlugosc- wtedy mowilibysmy o tym samym-
chcialbym dodac, ze jesli z obliczen wyjdzie ze proces regeneracji jest nie do przeskoczenia( czyli ze na przyklad potrzeba 20- krotnie wiecej czasu na regeneracje niz na prace to bedzie to oznaczalo, ze realna sprawnosc tego urzadzenia spada do kilku procent- czyli raczej skorka nie warta wyprawki
co do dokladnosci moich obliczen to bedzie to okolo +-20%
czyli jesli wylicze ze zloze moze realnie oddac np 1kWh(podkreslam kWh a nie kW- czyli mowimy o energii a nie mocy)- to moge sie mylic o jakies w granicach (0,8-1,2 kWh- ale zupelnie wykluczona bedzie wydajnosc np 3kwh)

----------

oczywisci mam na mysli srednia dobowa ilosc przekazanej energii, przy prace ciaglej urzadzenia, lub dowolnej konfiguracji okresow pracy i regeneracji

----------

w sumie zrobie lepiej najpierw symulacje regeneracji, bo jesli z tego wyniknie ze zloze moze pobrac z gleby np tylko 1 kWh na dobe i 10m3 zloza to nie ma sensu sie w to dluzej bawic

pozdrawiam i obiecuje ze podziele sie wynikami

----------

w sumie zrobie lepiej najpierw symulacje regeneracji, bo jesli z tego wyniknie ze zloze moze pobrac z gleby np tylko 1 kWh na dobe i 10m3 zloza to nie ma sensu sie w to dluzej bawic

pozdrawiam i obiecuje ze podziele sie wynikami

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Można przyjąć następujące parametry:
GWC – w zależności od miejscowych warunków.
Moc cieplna przejmowana przez grunt od strumienia powietrza: z 1 m3 złoża = 1kW np. w szczycie letnim obniżenie temp powietrza z 30C do 20C
W zasadzie wymiary GWC nie są potrzebne. Wystarczy że policzysz moc z 1m3 żwiru. Ja twierdzę że jest to 1kW w szczytach letnich i trochę więcej zimowych.
Witek<font color="#FFFFFF">


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-03-21 15:55 ]</font>

----------


## RomanP

Nie wiem co na to teoria. Natomiast w jednym z ostatnich numrów Muratora lub Materiałów Budowlanych są wyniki z opomiarowanego działającego gwc z rekuperatorem. To dział i mnie to bardziej przekonuje niż cała teoria.

----------

no i tu znowu mamy problem:
juz pisalem ze kWh nie jest jednostka mocy- tylko energii!!!- sprawdz
podejrzewam, ze masz jednak n mysli ilosc energii( srednia dobowa)
wtedy moc srednia wydana bedzie 1000/24= 42W !!!- chyba mowiles ze masz wentylator 80 Wat- 

ok to grubosc zaloze 1m
a jaka szerokosc i dlugosc?- to bym potrzebowal do symulacji pracy

do symulacji regeneracji wystarczy jak napiszesz ile m3 sypiesz dla tej wydajnosci powiedzmy 360m3/h

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Popełniłem błąd na tym forum. Czy ja za każdy razem jak wejdzie ktoś nowy będę się musiał z tego tłumaczyć i będę musiał przepraszać? Przy pierwszym wejściu a nawet w pierwszym zdaniu na forum ustaliłeś kto tu jest mądry a kto głupi. Ja się zaliczam do tych głupich – i nie jestem odpowiednim partnerem do Twoich rozważań teoretycznych.
Rozważania teoretyczne były robione wiele lat temu przez naukowców, mam stosowne opracowania na ten temat. Szkoda mi czasu na drążenie tego tematu kiedy jest on już dawno znany – zanudzimy tu Wszystkich na śmierć.
Witek

----------

masz racje, chyba zanudzam
kogo interesuja obliczenia i ta cala nudna gadka?
po co liczyc, jesli mozna posluchac "bezinteresownych" opinii?

wlasciwie niepotrzebnie zabieram glos

policzylbym to dla siebie ale uznalem ze zainteresowanie jest na tyle duze i co wazniejsze nie pojawily sie zadne wyniki z pracy takiego urzadzenia ( mam na mysli pomiary ciagle co najmniej kilkudniowe- to ze powietrrz po przejsciu przez zloze sie ogrzewa to nie jest zadna rewelacja, ale problem w tym zeby ta energia zloza mogla sie szybko odnowic), ze postanowilem jednak podzielic sie swoimi opiniami

wiesz, ja nie neguje calego pomyslu idea jest piekna i jesli mi wyjdzie ze jest to realne sam sobie takie cudo zainstaluje

szkoda ze wszystko odbierasz tak osobiscie
wiec pewnie nie mam co liczyc, ez mi podasz kubature dla wydajnosci 360 m3 powietrza na godzine?
i nie powiesz jakie to usprawnienia udalo Ci sie opatentowac?

----------


## Bartt

Leon policz i koniecznie upublicznij  :Smile: . Do tej pory o gwc wypowiadali fachowo prawie wyłącznie Witek i Januszek i wyraźnie brakowało bezstronnego fachowego arbitra. Innym pozostawało praktycznie się tylko przysłuchiwać.

----------

GWC jest nowością w sensie zastosowania, a nie znajomości technologii, przeponowe czy żwirowe. I nie znam nikogo i nigdy w życiu nie widziałam tego urządzenia u kogokolwiek.
Prawdopodobnie w Polsce istnieje takich urządzeń kilka, może kilkadzisiąt.
Tym bardziej każdy głos fachowy, a nawet pół-fachowy jest bardzo cenny.
Ktoś na Forum ( prawdopodobnie Maco - poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę ), napisał, iż to co robimy na tych stronach to "zmniejszanie obszaru niepewności". 
Jeśli chcemy wybudować GWC to zróbmy to popełniając jak najmniej błędów, które na tym etapie znajomości problemu z pewnością będą, a GWC jest nadal doświadczeniem ze względu na małą ilość danych praktycznych. Nawet Pan taniaklima, posiada wytyczne a nie projekt. Chwała, że ktokolwiek poświęcił mnóstwo czasu na zebranie i opracowanie tych danych.
Prawie na pewno zbudujemy GWC - które nie wiemy, a kolejne wyliczenia, osoby, która zna temat są bardzo pożądane.
Liczę na Ciebie Leon, jako cenny głos w dyskusji.

Karina

P.S.
Wszystkim na Forum życzę znalezienia dużo cennych informacji i jak najmniej objawionych wypowiedzi, szczególnie tych anonimowych. Oby ten wątek nie zamienił się w dyskusję anonimów.

----------


## KarinaZ

przepraszam, wylogowało mnie.
Autoryzuję powyższą wypowiedź - to ja, a nie Anonim.

Karina

----------


## Maco

Leon,
koniecznie zrób symulację i napisz o swoich wnioskach !
Myślę, że jest sporo zainteresowania tematem i dawka teorii nam na pewno pomoże !

Karina, nie przypominam sobie takiej wypowiedzi ale ładnie napisane...  :Smile:

----------


## JerzyB

Leon - tak, tak - koniecznie nie odstępuj od obiecanych obliczeń.
Liczę na nie i ja. Za miesiąc (albo na koniec zimy) mam w harmonogramie budowę GWC. Wytyczne taniejklimy już zaadoptowałem do moich wymagań kierując się raczejj intuicją i zdrowym rozsądkiem - chętnie upewnię się, że mnie nie zwodzą.
Dzięki z góry !

----------


## Maco

RomanP, te pomiary to na pewno nie w Muraotrze... Czy możesz sprawdzić i powiedzieć dokładnie w jakim piśmie i w którym numerze ?

----------


## grzegorz40

Witajcie!!

Zakupiłem od taniejklimi ten projekt GWC. Jest to raczej projekt dla majsterkowicza niz projekt budowlany. Duzo w nim niewiadomych. POkazałem to mojemy projektantowi od wnetylacji, żeby wziął po uwagę taki gruntowy wymiennik. Potwierdził ze Gruntowy wymiennik to dobra rzecz (ponoc we Wrocławiu prof. Besler zajmował sie tym przez kilkanascie lat)ale z tej dokumentacji nic nie wynika poza dołem ze zwirem i majsterkowym spsobem rozporadzenia rur. Chociąz moze w primitywnych rozwiazaniach tkwi ich zaleta - powiedział.
Na pewno bedę się zwracał do Witka z prosbą o wyaśniejnie paru szczegółów w trakcie budowania GWC. 

Teraz mam jednka inna sprawę we Wrcoławiu (gdzie mieszakm) rozmawiałem z dystybutorem central Mistrall. Potwierdził,że jest juz mozliwośc zamówienia central wentylacyjnych z mocniejszym wntylatorem ssącym, pokonującym opór złoża. jesli tak to odpada proble wentylatora w złozu. Nie wiem tylklo czy to jest oryginalne zastosowania producenta czy przeróbka dystrybutora (jest tez projektantem instalacji).

Pozdrawiam grzesiek

P.S. DO LEONA- tez prosze o naukowe wyliczenia. Jestem lekarzem ale kończyłem mat-fiz i wierzę w nauki ścisłe.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Bartt

grzegorz40, a rozmawialiście z "mistralem" o kosztach i rabatach (Bartek z Wrocławia  :Smile: )

----------


## januszek

a czy ktoś z was myślał o ty aby samemu zrobic taki rekuperator
myślę że zmieśćiłby się w 1000zł.

----------


## KarinaZ

owszem januszek,
potrzebne są :
1. wymiennik, trzeba dobrać odpowiedni do wydajności,
2. wymiennik powinien być wymieniany na wkłąd letni - rury,
3. 2x wentylatory - wskazane BARDZO DOBRE np. 2x60 ( 80 )W,
4. miejsce na filtry z włókniny na wlotach,
5. ocieplenie rekuperatora np. płyty - wełna 5 cm,
6. fachowiec, który to polutuje,
7. sterownik najlepiej transformatorowy, ale na dobrą sprawę, to zwykły tyrystorowy ściemniacz ścienny powinien wystarczyć,
I coś jeszcze, bo faktycznie kosztuje to ok. 1000 zł
a u dostawcy 2500-3500 zł !
Więc co to jest, to jeszcze ???

Karina

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: KarinaZ dnia 2003-02-11 21:10 ]</font>

----------


## Maco

To przepis na krzyżowy. A czy jest przepis na przeciwprądowy ?

----------


## januszek

odpowiedź znajdziesz w ranking rekuperatorów.

----------


## RomanP

Maco, podaję dokładne namiary na artykół. 
Materiały Budowlane 1`2003 str. 84. Opomiarowanie domu prywatnego 177 m kw niezbyt dobrze ocieplonego, z GWC i rekuperatorem. Opomiarowanie przez Stowarzyszenie Producentów Wełny Mineralnej i Szklanej. Podano wykresy z:
1Temperatury zewnętrznej
2Temperatury za wymiennikiem gruntowym
3Temperaturę wewnątrz kotłowni
4Temperaturę za rekuperatorem
Ponadto zużycie energii do ogrzania z rozbiciem na gaz, drzewo do kominka i rekuperator. Podliczono również energię zużytą przez wentylatory. 
Zainteresowanych odsyłam do ww artykułu.

----------

pytanie do Witka:

jak rozumiesz stwierdzenie, ktore zamiesciles na swojej stronie
" sredni efekt energetyczne wynosi 1 kW na m3"  ?....
brzmi bardzo tajemniczo i podejrzewam, ze Twoje wyjasnienia moga byc interesujace...

----------


## taniaklima.pl

„Jak trwoga – to do Boga”
Jak od nikogo przedtem podejrzliwie czytam Twoje pytania. Ty chyba za siebie nie możesz – musisz brylować nad wszystkimi nawet cudzym kosztem. Zauważ że korespondencja ciągnie się tak długo i nikomu jeszcze nie odmówiłem odpowiedzi na zadawane pytania. Chcę tu wszystkim podziękować za współpracę i bezwiedną (ale za zgodą) pomoc w redagowaniu str www. 
W swoich obliczeniach regeneracji GWC zapomniałeś wynik pomnożyć przez współczynnik Lepera czyli x 25. Gdybyś to zrobił byłoby OK.

Pewnie znowu mi zwrotnie dokopiesz – ale spróbuję:
Zysk energii z gruntu, a tym samym zapotrzebowania na energię przez instalację wentylacyjną wyniesie w przybliżeniu:
Q = q x V
gdzie:
x – znak mnożenia
V – ilość powietrza przechodzącego przez GWC w m3/h przyjęto 400 dla domu o średniej wielkości
q – jednostkowy strumień mocy cieplnej pozyskiwanej w GWC odniesiony do 1m3 powietrza na godzinę;q=0,4-12W/m3/h; do obliczeń trzeba przyjąć średnio q=6,2W/m3/h
Czyli Q=6,2 x 400=2480W tj 2,48kW 
Przyjmując najlepsze warunki pracy dla jego regeneracji (bez jego przewymiarowania) GWC 12h pracy 12h przerwy można łatwo policzyć ile energii „wychodzi” z gruntu do jego regeneracji bez mnożenia x 25.
Witek

----------

OK
powiedz mi jeszcze tylko jaka kubature ma twoje zloze dla tej wydajnosci 400 m3
najlepiej wymiary:
dlugosc
wysokosc
szerokosc

i nie obrazaj sie
nie o to mi chodzi, zeby kogos zrazac
chcialbym tylko aba wywiazala sie jakas konstruktywna dyskusja z ktorej kazdy kto przypatzruje sie z boku moze cos dla siebie wyciagnac

Leon

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Właśnie taka dyskusja trwa tu prawie bez przerwy od 3 miesięcy.
Nie zręcznie mi tu jest pisać o finansach – i nie będę pisał, bo mnie tu pogonią.
Na tym forum na temat szczegółów budowy GWC napisałem już wszystko, co mogłem napisać – niektórzy pisali, że to wystarczy na wybudowanie GWC-ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Informacje, które Ty chcesz sa chronione tzw. Know How i zastrzeżeniami patentowymi - ustawą „Prawo własności przemysłowej” z dnia 30 czerwca 2000r. Dzięki tej ustawie jest obowiązek *ścigania z urzędu* osób, które tego prawa nie przestrzegają.
Gdybym te wymiary Ci podał bez licencji usprawiedliwiłbym takie działania jak wyżej. Gdybym zsumował moją pracę i koszty, które poniosłem do tej pory jest to 2 lata pracy i koszty mieściłyby się w cenie dobrego samochodu (ile jeszcze „wsadzę” nie wspominam - zyski są na końcu bardzo długiego tunelu). 
Proszę, więc Forumowiczów nie gniewajcie się, że nie podam tych wymiarów.
Leon, proszę Cię o inne pytania.
Witek

----------

ok
nie bede naciskal
powiem teraz jak to wyglada z tymi GWC
co nieco juz powiedziales
np ze grubosc stosujesz okolo1 do 1,5 metra zwiru- co moim zdaniem jest bez sensu im plytszy wymienni tym wieksze ma szanse dzialania( ja bym sie w ogole zastanawial nad tym zwirem- raczej bez sensu- jesli chodzi o ogrzewanie- dla chlodzenia ma to sens bo mozna by regenerowac noca przepuszczajac zimne powietrze , ale jako ogrzewanie wstepne powietrza w zimie to jest to zdecydowanie pomylka)

podam za chwile wzory przy pomocy ktorych kazdy sam sobie bedzie mogl policzyc czy mu sie to oplaca

----------


## Bartt

leon, a co z tym współczynnikiem leppera?
Zmiana wyniku o 2500% zupełnie zmiena twoje wyliczenia  :Confused: 

_________________


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Bartt dnia 2003-02-13 12:17 ]</font>

----------

co do wsp leppera to jak kazdy wie 
regula jest taka ze kazda liczbe nalezy podzielic przez ten wspolczynnik
wiec to nie ja stosuje ten wspolczynnik tylko raczej zainteresowani
teraz do witka: co do know how to juz raczej wiemy jak (przepraszam przeoczylem)
napisales(10 luty 10.30) ze grubosc zloza to od 1 do 2,5 metrow a droga przeplywu od 1,5 do 3.( co oznacza ze szerokosc zloza bedzie tez gora 3m)- czyli wiem wszystko co chcialem wiedziec

tak to wyjasna sprawe
powtarzam takie urzadzenie moze sluzyc jako wymiennik ciepla
pracujacy latem do schladzania powietrza- jesli noca bedziemy przez niego przepuszczac zimne powietrze
natomiast w zimie taka "kupa" zwiru nie da nam zlamanego grosza zysku

tym, ktorzy mysla o jakims odzysku ciepla z gleby
radzilbym raczej rurowe( a nie bardzo plytkie zwirowe typu 10cm) bo latwiej je klasc
najwazniejsza jest powierzchnia jak pokrywa nasz wymiennik(powierzchnia dzialki)
i druga wazna sprawa jaki mamy grunt- tu trzeba sie poradzic geologa ktory robi u nas pomiary, zeby okreslil nam jaki mamy wspolczynnik lambda i jakie cp

----------


## Bartt

Leon ja na serio, z tym lepperem to dowcip Witka, czy jakiś poważny mnożnik, bo w słowie pisanym ironię trudno czasem wyłapać

----------

z tym wpolczynnikiem to taki zart pana marka borowskiego 
( tego polityka) sprzed jakis dwu tygodni
cakliem ladnie mu to wyszlo

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Widzę że podpadłem u Leona i żwirowy GWC jest teraz filtrem a nie wymiennikiem ciepła.
Januszko jest o wiele bardziej sympatyczniejszy (z tym się zgadzam) dla Leona i rurowy GWC jest super.
Leon wyjaśnij czy takimi kryteriami się kierowałeś?
Wielokrotnie wyjaśniałem na tym forum na czym polega zjawisko wymiany temperatury gruntu rodzimego z żwirem. Zapraszam do lektury
Witek

----------

podaje jak mozna wyliczyc maxymalna teoretyczna( w praktyce wyjdzie na pewno mniej)ilosc energii jaka mozna uzyskac przez GWC
przez powierzchnie bede rozumial w dalszej czesci powierzchnie dzialki jaka zajmuje GWC:
dane jak sobie sam przyjalem- mozna je sobie zmieniac jesli ktos zna swoje wlasnosci gruntu

lambda=1W/mK
cp=850 J/kgK
ro=1600 kg/m3
tA- temp gruntu przyjalem 10°C
t0- temp zloza przy jakiej moze on pracowac przyjalem najnizsza mozliwa temp = -5°C ( srednia w styczniu- w rzeczywistosci zloze bedzie pracowac przy temp wyzszej okolo 0°C)

dobra teraz do obliczania:
obliczymy sobie wspolczynnik przewodzenia temperatury

a=lambda/ro/cp to jest bardzo wazny parametr naszej gleby

teraz podam dwa wzory: 1.na aktualny strumien ciepla jaki uzyskuje GWC w W/m2( mozna zobaczyc jak pracuje GWC po jednym dniu pracy, po tygodniu dwoch albo po miesiacu)

oraz 2. wzor na sumaryczna ilosc energii jaka uzyskamy stosujac GWC
podany w kWh. z tego wzoru mozna sobie policzyc ile kWh uzyskamy z 1 m2 wymiennika w ciagu tygodnia , miesiaca lub trzech miesiecy ciaglej pracy( regeneracja nic tu nie zmienia powoduje tylko , ze potrzeba nam dwarazy wiecej powierzchni, ale jak zsumujemy zyski z obu to wyjdzie ze lepiej zrobic jeden na prace ciagla)


wzor 1.

qaktual=0,564*lambda*(tA-t0)/((a*t)^0,5))  [W/m2]

wzor 2.

qsumaryczne=1,129*lambda*(t^0,5)/(a^0,5)*(tA-t0)/3600 000  [kWh/m2]- tyle energii uzyskamy w sumie od czasu zero do czasu t
t podajemy do wzoru w sekundach
jesli interesuje nas po tygodniu to wstawiamy za t=3600*24*7
itd 
najwygodniej zrobic sobie tabelke w exelu
z rubrykami

dane: i tu wypisac dane
a potem 

czas [s]_____II___ ,qaktual___II___qsumaryczne,II
36000,_______II_____wzor 1,___II____   wzor 2,
72000,_______II__ __wzor 1____II________wzor2
.
.
.
itd

na podstawie tych wzorow mozna sie zorientowac ile powierzchni jest nam potrzebne, albo miec w ogole szanse walczyc o zalozone i oczekiwane zyski energetyczne

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
Leon jak tu ma być:
"obliczymy sobie wspolczynnik przewodzenia temperatury 
a=lambda/ro/cp to jest bardzo wazny parametr naszej gleby " bo nie wiadomo która kreska ułamkowa jest na wysokości równości
Ja wygłówkowałem że:

a=(lambda/ro)/cp  
PS wg jednostek teraz pasi i wynik ma sens
Dane bym trochę zmienił, podaję za normą:
materiał___gęstość[kg/m3]l__ambda[W/m2K]___  cieplowł_w_stanie suchym[J/kgK]
glina___________1800___________0,85__________840
glina piaszczysta __1800________0,7________840
piasekpylasty ____1800_________0,55________840
piasek średni ____1650 __________0,4   __________840
żwir_____________1800 ________ 0,9________ 840


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Pablo_45 dnia 2003-02-13 15:31 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Pablo_45 dnia 2003-02-13 15:34 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Pablo_45 dnia 2003-02-13 15:44 ]</font>

----------

pisze tak jak sie wpisuje wzory do jakiegokolwiek programu
jesli jakas wieksza grupa ma byc pod kreska to trzeba ja wziasc w nawias
przykro mi ale nie da sie tu edytowac porzadnych rownan wiec pisze jak sie da
mysle ze wiekszosc wie o co chodzi
mozesz sobie przyjac te lambda ro i cp jak uwazasz
ja wzialem lambda 1 jako taka wartosc raczej duza
przewaznie bedzie faktycznie nizsza
ale jesli ktos ma podmokly grunt to podobno moze dojsc nawet do 4

----------

witoldzie

nie kierowalem sie zadnymi innymi pobudkami jak tylko czysta checia szerzenia wiedzy, o ktora do tej pory tu bezskutecznie proszono- przypomniej mi jesli mozna w ktorym to miejscu podajesz jakies zaleznosci do obliczania ilosci energii jaka GWC moze pobrac od gleby, chyba nie myslisz o tym wzorku ktory podales typu Q=q*V, bo to jest sluszne tylko na püoczatku kiedy startujesz z cieplym zlozem, po paru godzinach po twojej energii nie zostanie nawet sladu

zaleznosci ktore podalem wyzej sa powszechnie znane- sa to wzory na stygniecie plyty nieskonczonej o nieograniczonej grubosci(czyli dokladnie nasza matka ziemia) dla przypadku kiedy nagle zaczynamy pobierac od niej energie przez nasz GWC o stalej temp
t0

te wzory pozwalaja jak wspomnialem policzyc maxymalny mozliwy uzysk energii 
nie mowia ale nic jak to zrobic
tu trzeba znowu kolejnych obliczen typowego wymiennika ciepla
czyli od podstaw
liczenie liczby reynoldsa, wspolczynnnika wnikania ciepla, wyznaczanie powiewrczni itd

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jak wytłumaczysz 13letnie dobre działanie GWC w Kielcach. To jest 13 letnia praktyka. 
Szkoda że nie mieszkasz bliżej Kielc albo Katowic bo okresowo organizuję sesje wyjazdowe do Kielc i do Mysłowic. 
Do Białegostoku trochę daleko (czytaj: Materiały Budowlane). 
W Instalatorze też pewnie głupoty piszą. 
Ciekawe jakie współczynniki wtedy zastosujesz kiedy praktyka „mówi” zupełnie co innego niż Twoja teoria.
Witek

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Racje ma Leon, że zysk z GWC w zimie będzie mizerny.
W oparciu o dotychczasową dyskusje w Forum nabrałem przeświadczenia, że realny zysk energetyczny z przeciętnego GWC, budowanego przy domku jednorodzinnym to 1 kW "ciepła" w zimie i
1 kW "chłodu" w lecie.
Ja buduje swój GWC głównie dla przetrwania okresu upałów letnich (30 dni w roku), jako uzupełnienie dla  wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej z rekuperacją.
Rekuperator byłby zasilany przez przepustnice z napędem elektrycznym z czerpni bezpośredniej lub z GWC.
ZIMA
Moc ogrzewania c.o. to 15kW. Zatem zysk 6%. Od tego trzeba odjąć moc wentylatora (elektryczną, kosztowną).
Oszczędność rzędu 100zł rocznie.
Przewiduję pracę ciągłą (bez regeneracji) - bo uważam, że w ten sposób wyciągnę z gruntu maksimum ciepła.
LATO
Przewiduję prace okresową określoną przełącznikiem ręcznym o    3-ch położeniach :
  1 - kanał GWC otwarty, czerpni zamknięty, termostat wyłączony
  2 - termostat włączony (steruje przepustnicami)
  3 - kanał GWC zamknięty, czerpni otwarty, termostat wyłączony
Termostat temperatury zewnętrznej powyżej 22 stopni C otwiera kanał GWC, poniżej zamyka.
W ten sposób w lecie nocą GWC będzie miał szanse odpocząć.

W oparciu o 2-letnie doświadczenia kolegi z wentylacją z rekuperatorem mogę powiedzieć, że 90% czsu wentylacja nastawiona była na wydajność rzędu 100m3/h, 10% - 250m3/h, zaś przy wieloosobowych imprezach - otwierano okno.
Więc ewentualna wydajność GWC na poziomie 100m3/h wcale mnie nie przeraża.
ZbiR

----------


## JerzyB

Ciekaw jestem odpowiedzi Leona na to pytanie.

----------


## JerzyB

Leon, czy byłbyś uprzejmy przesłać mi mailem te ostatnio podawane wzorki i tabele (excel ?)nt. zysków GWC ?
Dzięki.

----------


## Maco

Witek,
nie denerwuj się. Czyżbyś brał to sbytnio do siebie ?
Dyskutujemy tu otwarcie i wierzę, że leon też jest otwarty na swoje obliczneia/założenia. Poczekajmy na wyniki jego obliczeń dla GWC Januszka (coś mi się wydaje, że wyniki będą znacznie różne od pomiarów Januszka) i wtedy albo skorygujemy (leon  :Smile:  ) obliczenia/założenia albo rzeczywiście okaże się, że żwirowy bezprzeponowy GWC o wiele lepiej nadaje się do klimatyzacji niż ogrzewania.

Swoją drogą pomogłyby jakieś dane z Exbudu (temperatury po i przed GWC, objętość danego złoża). Jeśli to możliwe to może leon może niektóre dane dostać i przeprowadzić weryfikację wyników i swoich obliczeń ?

----------


## Bartt

Może to, że GWC w Kielcach jakoś się sprawuje wynika ze znacznie większych rozmiarów tamtego niż domowego?

----------


## RomanP

Zaczynając czytać ten wontek byłem zdecydowany wybudować GWC. Nie interesowało mnie to czy to jest wydajne, tylko jak to zrobić. Moje przeświadczenie opierałem nie na teoretycznych wyliczeniach, tylko na doświadczeniach praktycznych (parę artykułów na ten temat znalazłem). Teraz widzę że z GWC jest jak z tym owadem, co to mu nikt nie powiedział, że nie powinien fruwać i z niewiedzy fruwa. Nie miałem czasu w tygodniu, ale może w niedzielę przysiądę i znajdę artykuły o działających GWC (na szczęście nic nie wyżucam - moja żona jest nieco innego zdania niż ja). Byś może wtedy dyskusja zejdzie na nie to czy to będzie działać, tylko jak to wykonać żeby działało najlepiej. Poświęcę parę godzin, żeby podepszeć twierdzienie, że cuda nie zdażają się tylko u Januszka, pod Białymstokiem (patrz Materiały Budowlane), w Exbudzie w Kielcach tylko te głupie GWC nie robiąc sobie nic z wyliczeń działają dobrze wszędzie. Jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli jest to jeszcze jedna instalacja w  Niemczech. Co znajdę to napiszę po niedzieli.
Uf, wyszła mi prawie książka.

----------

no widze , ze nie wygram z praktykami na argumenty (gdzies tam dziala, to znaczy ze GWC po prostu dziala, -tak?)
nie jest to zreszta istotne, juz pare razy mowilem, ze o sukcesie decyduje przewde wszystkim nasz grunt i jesli mamy np suchy czarnoziem  czy inny rodzaj gleby z kiepskim lambda to nic nam nie pomoze.- czy ktos sie zastanawial dlaczego instalacja rurek do pomp ciepla rozklada sie po calej dzialce?, a moze czytal ktos jakis artykul  o pompach ciepla?- jesli nie to zachecam, mozna tam znalezc ten sam wniosek- wszystko zalezy od rodzaju gruntu. inna wazna rzeczy jest wykonanie samego wymiennika- musi to zrobic ktos kto ma pojecie o przeplywach i wymianie ciepla- ktos taki nie zaprojektowalby GWC jako bryly przypominajacej kule tylko jako cienka warstwe powiedzmy 10 cm rozlozona po calej dzialce( tylko ze tu jest problem z rownomiernym przeplywem, czyli jakby nie patrzec najlepszym sposobem jest rurowy GWC rurki rozstawione w odstepie okolo 1 m pokrywajace cala powierzchnie dzialki( im wieksza powierzchnia tym lepiej)
moze bede jeszcze nad tym myslal, a moze nie
mam jeszcze czas(buduje za dwa lata)
chetnie uslysze na forum jakie efekty daja te GWC zakupione od taniej klimy.
witek jak sie spodziewalem wzoru na pobieranie ciepla przez GWC od gleby nie podal...moze to i lepiej
dziekuje.

----------

acha
a co do obliczen, to o ile obliczenia mowiace o ilosci energii mozliwwej do pobrania z gruntu zawieraja ta niepewna dana jaka jest wspolczynnik lambda, to o tyle jesli chodzi o zwir to nie ma zadnych watpliwosci, ze bryla o wymiarach 2x3x3m3 zregerowac sie moze w ciagu 24 godzin o nie wiecej niz jakies 5%

co do artykulow na temat GWC to zauwazylem ze sa one sponsorowane...
a druga sprawa kto powiedzial, ze GWC nie dzialaja- jaka sztuka znalezc jeden ktory sie udal i go ladnie opublikowac?

----------


## Maco

leon,
a mógłbyś jeszcze troszeczkę czasu poświęcić i zrobić obliczenia dla Januszkowego GWC (wszelkie dane są na poprzednich stronach) ?
I może wtedy zrobimy takie odwrócone obliczenia i dla takich wyników jakie Januszek podaje obliczymy lambda jego gruntu i sprawdzimy czy tak mozę być... ?

Ty też się nie obrażaj bo w nas jest duży zapał żeby zrobić coś ekologicznego i czepiamy się dobrych wiadmości może trochę "ślepo"  :Smile:

----------

obliczenia dla januszkowego GWC jesli chodzi o maxymalna uzyskana energie mozna obliczyc tak samo jak dla plyty jesli rozmiescimy rury w odleglosci co jeden metr( zakladymy i slusznie ze energie na dluzsza mete czeriemy z glebszych pokladow
wtedy dla jednegfo mb rury przyjmujemy 1 m2 powierzchni GWC
to tyle
taka jest teoria

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Z relacji użytkowników GWC wynika że posiadają Oni instalację zraszającą – ale z niej nie korzystają a szkoda. Wg Leona wymiana energii z gruntem rodzimym poprawiła by się gdyby ten grunt był wilgotny. W Exbudzie instalacja zraszania jest ale nie korzysta się z niej. Jest tam kilka baterii GWC – pracują 12-14h na dobę. Robiliśmy tam pomiary. Temp na zewnątrz była –2C przed wentylatorami (za GWC) było +6C. Różnica 8C być może nie jest to rewelacja? Stopa zwrotu z inwestycji przy ogrzewaniu wyniesie 4-5 lat. Przy klimatyzacji znacznie krócej. Koszt tradycyjnej klimy +/- 80zł dla 1m2 domu. Moc takiego urządzenia 8-12kW. GWC zapewnia 100% chłodu potrzebnego do klimatyzacji przy mocy silnika 0,1-0,12kW to stopa zwrotu od zainwestowanego kapitału w GWC jeszcze się skróci. O filtrowaniu powietrza nawet nie wspominam – tylko żwirowy GWC nadaje się dla alegików.
Coraz więcej projektantów wentylacji dzwoni do nas – wynika to raczej z inicjatywy potencjalnych użytkowników niż z ich zainteresowania tym tematem. Może powinienem ich zaprosić na Wyspy Kanaryjskie na szkolenie?
Prawdopodobnie jest tak z powodów finansowych. Dużo więcej można zarobić na produkcji i instalacji urządzeń klimatyzacyjnych niż na - no i właśnie, kto i na czym ma tu zarobić: Wykopać dziurę w ziemi i nasypać do niej żwiru, parę metrów rur, trochę izolacji. Każdy, przesadzam, prawie Każdy potrafi to zrobić sam. Obsługa - nawet nie trzeba specjalnego sterowania, bo w długim okresie czasu parametry powietrza nie zmieniają się.
Leon – budujesz dom za dwa lata. Do tego czasu będzie dużo takich instalacji. Wtedy porównamy teorię z praktyką na wielu wykonanych instalacjach.
Zimą jest jeden pewnik temperatura z GWC nie spada poniżej 0C nawet przy –20C.

Czytam to co wyżej, analizuję to i wyciągam wnioski:
Januszko myśleliśmy że mamy porządne auta a tu patrz - przesiadamy się na hulajnogi. 
Leon które artykuły o GWC były sponsorowane – wymień je proszę.
Leon – czy Ty czasem nie prowadzisz tzw lobbingu negatywnego dla firm sprzedających klimatyzacje? Jeżeli GWC upowszechni się to biada dla firm sprzedających lub produkujących tradycyjną klimatyzację. Jeżeli to prawda? to muszę Cię pochwalić – robisz to fachowo.
Witek
PS
Przepraszam – mój tekst jest czasami dobitny, to z powodu temperatury dyskusji.

----------

Tchik - numer biezacy: spis tresci
... IKK 2002). ARTYKULY SPONSOROWANE. 491, Witold PIECHA, Gruntowy Wymiennik
Ciepla (GWC) - zima grzeje, latem chlodzi. 495, Maciej CIERPIKOWSKI, ... 
http://www.tchik.com.pl/numer_biezacy_spis.htm - 24k - Im Archiv - Ähnliche Seiten 



na przyklad ten artykul

----------


## januszek

rzeczywiście teraz jak poczytałem na tych niemieckich stronach jak oni to wykonali to uważam że mój GWC jest nie tyle "syrenką" co rowerem 
potwierdzeniem niech będzie artykuł
http://www.solarbau.de/monitor/doku/...wt-bericht.pdf
szkoda tylko że tyle energi marnuje się tutaj na przekonanie niedowiarków może ktoś ma pomysł na wykorzystanie tej enerii do grzania naszych domków zamiast marnować ją na próżno.

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
W Technice Chłodniczej i Klimatyzacyjnej w numerach 11 i 12 z 2002 roku był artykuł Witka o GWC jako artykuł sponsorowany. W sumie była to papierowa wersja jego www. Jest również pewien "bardzo ciekawy" wykres Moliera.


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Pablo_45 dnia 2003-02-14 16:16 ]</font>

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Ja wcale nie myślałem o sobie. Myślałem i miałem nadzieję, że znajdziecie artykuły sponsorowane przez kogoś innego. Że też od razu tego nie wykluczyłem.
Witek

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Muszę Was pochwalić jesteście BOMBA:
Januszku ja swoją hulajnogę sprzedałem a Ty swoją też - oczywiście jeździsz Rover'em?! Popieram Twoją tezę o niepotrzebnym marnowaniu czasu i energii.

Może Leon napisze jaką firmę klimatyzacyjną reprezentuje – może zrzeszenie tych firm – muszę przyznać że wybrali dobrego fachowca. Był taki moment że prawie Wszystkim „zabrakło powietrza”. Oni wiedzą że rurowy GWC dla dużych instalacji jest mniejszym zagrożeniem dlatego nie dla sympatii do Januszka ale dla uwiarygodnienia swoich tez uznał go za w miarę do przyjęcia

A z naukowcami nie będę dyskutował – nie będę podważał ich kompetencji. Oni nim coś napiszą to wcześniej przynajmniej sprawdzają to praktycznie w warunkach laboratoryjnych. Jak sami widzicie nie jest to takie powszechne na tej liście.
Niemieckie badania biologiczne powinne jednak wyjaśnić w jaki sposób usunąć te grzyby, bakterie itp z rur jeżeli tam osiądą na ścinkach – bo jakoś trzeba je usunąć. Czy trzeba płukać te rury, dezynfekować, jak często to robić. Może jest inny sposób na to. Nie znam niemieckiego może jest to wyjaśnione w tych badaniach?

W wykonaniu żwirowym. W pierwszym etapie około 0,5m długości złoża powietrze napotyka zimny żwir i wykrapla się wilgoć i wszystkie pyłki, grzyby, bakterie. W dalszy etapie żwir jest suchy i czysty. Skroplona para wodna przepływa na dno złoża i zostaje wchłonięta przez grunt rodzimy. *Ta przepływająca woda płucze złoże z w/w zanieczyszczeń*, które osiadły w złożu w czasie przepływu powietrza zewnętrznego. Wrażliwi mogą np dwa razy w roku odkręcić kran z wodą i przepłukać złoże i to jest cała konserwacja złoża.
Witek




<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-02-14 16:06 ]</font>

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
Witku pisząc " pewien bardzo ciekawy wykres Moliera " zastanawiałem się nad tym że jako podkład użyłeś wykresu bez opisanych osi poziomych (tej na górze i na dole-te na skraju pola wykresu). Mógłbyś podać co one przedstawiają - nazwę i jednostki; szczerze Ci się przyznam że wg. mnie tam są błędy   :Sad:

----------

no witam
tak masz racje witek
ja reprezentuje zwiazek klimaciarzy, ktorzy az sie trzesa na mysl o twoich sukcesach

a tak powaznie mowiac to nie wymagajcie ode mnie zebym robil doswiadczenia z nieustalonej wymiany ciepla (chociaz przypadkowo sie sklada, ze robilem niejednokrotnie takie proste cwiczenie - stygniecie kuli o srednicy 6cm, z roznych materialow- miedzi, tworzyw sztucznych itd, stygnacych przy konwekcji naturalnej , lub przy owiewie wentylatorem, wplyw promienowania itd- okazuje sie (w co nie watpilem) ze wzory na nieustalona wymiane ciepla sa tak samo dobrze sprawdzone jak dla ustalonej(stalej w czasie)
jakos nikt nie ma nic przeciwko liczeniu np strat ciepla przez sciany - robicie to tu codziennie i zastanawiacie sie jaki wspolczynnik k (lub U) bedzie miala wasza sciana
zrozumcie wreszcie , ze i nieustalona wymiana ciepla jest tak samo dobrze opanowana i nie ma tu zadnych spekulacji
jedyna niewiadoma to lambda i gestosc naszej gleby
reszta jest prosta do policzenia
ale juz mi sie nie chce dluzej ciagnac tego tematu....

polecam GWC witka szczerze i goraco

----------


## taniaklima.pl

W Twoja szczerą ocenę to ja nie wierzę. Możesz sobie darować.
Witek

----------

to miala byc taka ironia...

----------


## JerzyB

Chłopaki - dajcie sobie luz....

Jest taki dowcip:

Teoria jest wtedy gdy wszyscy wiedzą jak, ale nic nie działa.
Praktyka jest wtedy gdy wszystko działa ale nikt nie wie dlaczego.
A nam - inwestorom, przychodzi łączyć teorię z praktyką.....

----------


## KarinaZ

czyli co ?
nic nie działa i nikt nie wie dlaczego ?

P.S.
Te kilkanaście stron w obu wątkach to naprawdę sporo wiedzy !
Może Niemcom podeślemy linki, to skorzystają ?
Ach, przecież u nich kiepsko z j.polskim przecież ...

Luz Panowie i proszę w imieniu Forumowiczów o dalszą merytoryczną dyskusję, Karina.

----------


## Bartt

Witek, z deprecjonowaniem wiedzy i bezinteresowności Loena przesadziłeś  :Evil: . Po pierwsze nie promuje on tu swoich rozwiązań (w przeciwieństwie do ciebie), tylko bezinteresownie i naprawdę fachowo ocenia istniejące. Odnoszę wrażenie, że w przeciwieństwie do ciebie robi to również bezstronnie. 
Po wtóre nie wiem, czy zauważyłeś, ale Leon pisze do nas z Niemiec, więc podejrzenie, że chce wyciąć konkurencję jest po prostu śmieszne.
Wiem, że każda matka kocha swoje dziecko, nawet to brzydkie, ale to nie konkurs piękności więc do konstruktywnej krytyki podchodźcie rzeczowo, a nie emocjonalnie.  :Smile:

----------

dzieki Bartt,

uwazam, ze temat jest ciekawy i mysle ze warto jeszcze nad tym posiedziec
mam nadzieje tez, ze ktos wreszcie poda jakies systematyczne dane pomiarowe(mam na mysli wieksza serie), ktore potwierdzalyby teorie, wymiennik januszka jest ciekawy i przydaloby sie gdyby zebral troche wiecej danych 
wyglada na to ze januszek ma dobry wspolczynik lambda gleba bedzie pewnie podmokla -blisko ma studnie...

co do wymiennikow zwirowych to jedyna szansa zeby one pracowaly to regeneracja za pomoca powietrza ktore wychodzi z domu (czyli dwa wymienniki- jeden pracuje drugi sie nagrzewa powietrzem odlotowym)- ale ktos mial objekcje ze niehigieniczne czy cos...
w inny sposob takiej kupy zwiru nie da sie zregenerowac(najwyzej w 10%)a samej energii zwir ma niewiele (latwo policzyc przy wydajniosci 400m3/h- czyli okolo 400 kg na godzine , roznica temperatury powietrza od minus 10 do 0 czyli 10 stopni,
roznica temperatury zwiru -na poczatku 10 stopni jak sie oziebi to ma 0- czyli tez 10 stopni- czyli roznica temperatur tez 10 stopni. zakladajac ze cp powietrza do cp zwiru okolo 1,3
czyli ze oziebimy na dobe jakies 12 i pol tony zwiru czyli jakies 10 m3- tyle ma mniej wiecej GWC witka- i co potem?
-nic na drugi dzien nasz wymiennik zamieni sie w filtr zwirowy, co ma swoje zalety- takie filtry sa bardzo dobre

----------


## taniaklima.pl

OK
Macie rację - przesadziłem – przepraszam również Leona.
W EXBUDZIE wymienniki sa pojedyncze. Nie ma, więc możliwości dobowego przełączania się lub conajmniej dobowej regeneracji złoża (może w niedzielę). Tam to pracuje w cyklu 12-14h reszta regeneracja - to są fakty a nie obliczenia. 
U mnie:
Latem 32C wentylator pracował od godz. 9 do 18. Temperatura podniosła się w tym czasie o 1C (w czerwcu z 15do16C w sierpniu z 17do18C). Jak to można teoretycznie wytłumaczyć? Leon nie wolno robić wymuszonej regeneracji - bo to nic nie da - i dodatkowo po Śląsku: zagiździsz to złoże - zapomnij o tym. Izotermy "wychodzące" z głębokości 3-4m zrobią to dużo lepiej i szybciej niż wentylatory, które będą dmuchać ciepłe zużyte powietrze.
Witek

----------

nie no to brzmi jak jakies zaklecia...
jakies izotermy wychodza i zalatwiaja sprawe za nas...- super
masz w ogole pojecie o wymiania ciepla, ze tak zapytam z innej beczki?
bo mam co do tego ogromne watpliwosci

----------


## pik33

Mnie się wydaje (patrz w drugim temacie o GWC) że z głębokości 4 m wychodzą nie izotermy, tylko woda i to ona "załatwia sprawę" regeneracji złoża.

----------


## Maco

"Wychodzące izotermy" rozumiem tak: na płąskim gruncie co ileś centymetrów (metrów) wgłąb ziemii temperatura rośnie. Przekrój przez warsty ziemii pokazałby stałe poziome izotermy. Jeśli przcięlibyśmy jakąś górkę lub wzgórze to zakładam, że izotermy miałyby kształt podobny do powierzchni ziemii (czyli na tej samej wysokości nad poziomem morza pod górką byłoby cieplej niżna płaskim terenie). Chyba górka działa jak pierzynka i ogranicza "chłodzenie" ziemii.

Teraz jeśli postawimy dom, to w pewnym sensie jest to sztuczna górka i gdybyśmy wywiercili dziury 2 metrowe obok domu i w fundamencie środku domu i zmierzyli temperaturę, to w środku domu byłaby wyższa niż na zewnątrz.

Poprzez budowę GWC pod budynkiem "wpodnosimy" izotermy ziemii.
Czy to ma sens ?

----------


## KarinaZ

ponadto, kontynując wypowiedź Maco,
Jeżeli prawdziwy jest wzór dla U ściany z jednostkami [W/m2K],
to dlaczego nie miałby być prawdziwy w pewnym sensie dla gruntu ? Uwzględniając dodatkowo jeszcze wspomnianą przez Leona przewodność gruntu.
Jeżeli bardziej ochładzamy grunt poprzez GWC, to szybciej migruje ciepełko z ziemi ... I "wyciąga" te izotermy.
Tak, na rozum blondynki.

Karina

----------

Przejrzałem na tej liście porady Witka i Januszka w obu wątkach. Widzę że działania Witka nie są bezinteresowne, mimo potknięć jego porady są fachowe i sensowne. Z drugiej strony Januszek choć nie ma żadnego interesu w propagowaniu swojej „Syrenki” robi to z dużym zaangażowaniem. Bezinteresowność Leona jest również dyskusyjna. Założenie konta e-mail na niemieckim serwerze nie jest problem i o niczym nie świadczy. Czyli nie ma recepty na bezinteresowność w dyskusji, ma to swoje zalety można wycisnąć z nich wiele informacji potrzebnych do podjęcia lub nie decyzji o budowie wymiennika.
Ostatnio jednak wymiana zdań zrobiła się nie zdrowa. Pełno w niej inwektyw, obrażania się, szukania wszelkich okazji do poniżenia dyskutantów. Wszyscy robią błędy, bez wyjątku. Leon też się o tym przekonał, po zaznajomieniu się z treścią niemieckich linków.
Chudy

----------

mozesz mnie oswiecic jaki blad popelnilem chudy?

----------

chce kto jeszcze arkusz excel do liczenia maxymalnej mozliwej do wyciagniecia z 1m2 gruntu energii?

----------


## JerzyB

Ja już mam, dzięki jeszcze raz.
Mam jednak też sugestię, byś policzył to inaczej.
Weź pod uwagę grubość litosfery skorupy ziemskiej, przyjmij jakieś średnie jej lambda, następnie załóż temperatutę tego co zaraz pod litosferą - i zobacz co wychodzi.... ??

----------

bardzo zabawne

----------


## JerzyB

pierw policz a potem zobacz czy zabawne

----------

nie wiem, co chcialbys w ten sposob wyliczyc
moze chodzi ci ogolnie o strumien ciepla, ktory dobiega z glebszych pokladow 
ten strumien mozna wyliczyc na podstawie prostego rownania
q=lambda /s *dt
jak wiadomo dt/s wynosi jeden stopien na 33 metry wiec jesli przyjmniemy lambda =5W/m2K to mamy, ze przez 1 m2 powierzchni ziemi przechodzi strumien ciepla q=0,15 W/m2
ale to dotyczy stanu rownowagi
a jesli teraz zaczynamy ta ziemie oziebiac, to zacznie sie rozchodzic profil temperatury, ktory moze byc zauwazalny pare metrow wglab ziemi

----------

zauwazylem, ze "stalych bywalcow" rubryki GWC jest moze 6-10
a czytajacych na pewno wiecej
chcialbym, zeby ci co do tej pory milczeli napisali co po tych wszystkich wypowiedziach mysla na ten temat

----------


## Bartt

czytamy i z uwagą wsłuchujemy się w fachową dyskusję na obu wątkach. Z całą pewnościa wasza opinie powoli coraz bardziej krystalizują mój pogląd i wiedzę na temat GWC  :Smile:

----------


## KarinaZ

Leon,
podeślij ten arkusik na prive,

z góry dziękuję,
Karina

[email protected]

----------


## musso

Zdanie laika
Po całej powyższej dyskususji, doszedłem do wniosku, że bez zraszacza GWC bedzie miało słabą sprawność. Latem woda paruje zabierając ciepło, zimą oddaje ciepło. Gdyby powyższe obliczenia były miarodajne to nie byłoby na Ziemi wiecznej zmarzliny. 
Może się mylę 
Pozdrowienia Musso

----------


## ppp.j

Czytam cały czas ten wątek i mój zapał powoli stygnie. Początkowo był to zachwyt nad samą ideą, następnie rozpracowywałem całe zagadnienie od strony technicznej by w końcu podchodzić do tego z pewną dozą ostrożności. Ponieważ jednak ruszam z budową na wiosnę a GWC wymyśliłem sobie pod domem,( niepodpiwniczonym na głębokim piachu) postanowiłem zaryzykować. Do tego czasu nie przewiduję by jakiś niezależny praktyk wyraził swą opinię, więc jak tylko ruszą lody a ziemia odtaje trasuję swoją chałupę, kopię dziurę, układam kamienie, sypię żwir, układam rury do i odlotowe oraz do zraszania, przykrywam to włókniną, folią, styropianem, zasypuję a następnie polewam by utwardzić. Jak by się ktoś pytał to czeski film "nikt nic nie wie". A jak nie wyjdzie to będę miał 2k PLN zasypane pod domem i będę udawał, że to po to by zniwelować promieniowanie z cieków wodnych  :Wink2: 
PJ

----------

ppp.j. - odradzam usytuowanie GWC żwirowego pod podłogą, w rejonie fundamentów, z następujących powodów :
-  wprowadzanie mroźnego powietrza może być groźne dla fundamentów (przemarzanie)
-  lanie wody na żwir, albo szkodliwe (wilgoć), albo jeśli go nie będzie - rozwiązanie ułomne
-  po wykonaniu podłogi już nigdy nic nie poprawisz (lub naprawisz)
-  podłoga może osiadać lub tąpnąć
Natomiast namawiam do wyprowadzenia już teraz samej rury (dla GWC) pod podłogą, przez fundament na zewnątrz, na głębokości około 80cm ze spadkiem na zewnątrz. 
Rura kanalizacyjna fi 200, najlepiej karbowana mocna (ale jednopowłokowa).
ZbiR

----------

Czytam od początku wszystko na temat GWC i troszkę irytują mnie starania niektórych w celu obalenia korzyści z GWC. Moim zdaniem większość chce dowiedzieć się jak najlepiej zbudować GWC w ich warunkach. Należy przyjąć za pewnik, że użytkownicy GWC piszą prawdę i nie należy jej zamydlać wzorami z których wynika, że to tak nie działa. Nie ma ani jednego głosu niezadowolonego użytkownika GWC a w tym momencie tylko to byłby kontrargument dla teorii Witka. Praktyka jest taka, że w czasie mrozów na wylocie jest zdecydowanie dodatnia temperatura więc są korzyści, szczególnie w połączeniu z rekuperatorem. Na tym należy się skupić i rozwijać wątek w tym kierunku. Bardziej interesuje mnie różnica temperatur na wlocie i wylocie w konkretnym GWC (w jakim podłożu, jak duży itd.) niż wielkość Lambda. Może zwolennicy teorii założyliby osobny wątek gdzie chętni liczyliby sobie teoretyczne zyski i straty energii a tu zostawmy praktykę (ew. odwrotnie).
Przy okazji mam pomysł na usprawnienie (???) GWC. Powietrze na wylocie z rekuperatora  (w duecie z GWC) powinno mieć zawsze zdecydowanie dodatnią temperaturę, gdyby je skierować do wymiennika powietrze-powietrze takiego jak w rekuperatorze i ogrzewać powietrze zasysane przez GWC to ogrzewalibyśmy sam GWC. Problemem może być szronienie. Prosty wymiennik można wykonać samemu kosztem kilkudziesięciu m2 cienkiej blachy aluminiowej.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich - Darek

----------

caly czas pisze jak policzyc(zbudowac)
GWC, tylko chyba nikt nie czyta
pisze jakie czynniki maja wplyw na jakosc funkcjonowania, jaka musi byc powierzchnia (dlugosc rury) aby uzyskac tyle i tyle energii- nie ma sie co ludzic sprawnosc GWC bedzie malala z czasem wedlugo podanych przezemnie wzorkow, latem nastepuje regeneracja(pytanie w jakim stopniu) i grzejemy drugi sezon
itd
ale widze ze kazdy woli prosty przepis:
wykop dziure, nasyp zwiru, albo poloz rure i nie martw sie
-na pewno bedzie dzialac

----------

swoja droga, co do zwirowych 
zastanawiam sie jak domorosli konstruktorzy rozwiaza problem rownomiernego przeplywu powietrza przez zwir
bo jak wiadomo z praktyki powietrze "normalnie" znajduje sobie najkrotsza droge i nie obchodzi go , ze powinno plynac calym przekrojem( to tak na marginesie, poza tematem)

----------


## RomanP

1. Lepiej kilka rur o mniejszej średnicy, niż jedna o większej.
2. Nigdzie od użytkowników nie padło o gwałtownym pogorszeniu po upływie jakiegoś czasu
3.Nawet syrenki (2 rury 150 1m od siebie)zapewniają taką sprawność, że w warunkach polskich nie działa system przeciwzamrożeniowy rekuperatora.
Tyle wyczytałem z opisów działających rekuperatorów. 
Leon co powiesz o GWC Januszka, dlaczego to "dziadostwo" działa?

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Odpowiadam na apel jak wyżej:
Piszą i dzwonią do mnie Inwestorzy którzy położyli pod fundamentami rurę w kształcie litery L. Rura pozioma na głębokości - poniżej posadowienia fundamentów wychodzi na zewnątrz. W budynku pion z tej rury pod kominek albo do rekuperatora/wentylatora. Jeżeli działka na której stoi dom jest płaska i nie tylko to wynika z tego problem kondensacji pary wodnej w tych rurach - jak ją usunąć? Jest to dla nich problem bo zbyt głęboko (niepotrzebnie) posadowili tą rurę.
Proponuję rozważyć wykonanie przyłącza do budynku w fundament na głębokości max 0,5m od planowanego stanu zerowego gruntu. Izolować te rury folią styropianem itd. 
Dlaczego tak jest lepiej? Skondensowana para wodna musi samoczynnie spływać do GWC i wsiąkać przez żwir do gruntu rodzimego. Jeżeli tą rurę z budynku poprowadzimy na głębokości 1m +/- 20cm do GWC dodamy do tego spadek rur w kierunku GWC - to otwór który będzie trzeba wykopać do posadowienia GWC będzie (niepotrzebnie) bardzo głęboki (wody podskórne !!!). Wpadek tego typu może być więcej, dlatego trzeba wykonanie GWC b. dobrze przemyśleć.
Witek




<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-02-18 11:24 ]</font>

----------

proponuje dyskusje na temat GWC prowadzic dalej na podstawie
analizy litereatury
padlo tu kilka adresow stron internetowych i z tego co sie zorientowalem, to literatura obca na ten temat w internecie jest obszerna
proponuje , aby czytac ta literature i pozniej dyskutowac tu na forum, o wynikach jakie ktos otrzymal, dzielic sie jakimis ciekawymi rozwazaniami, szczegolami technicznymi itd
ostatnio podalem strone , ktora wczesniej ktos podal
sa tam rysunki i wyniki pomiarow, oraz obliczen, 
czy ktos odwiedzil te strone i ma cos do powiedzenia?

ciagle ktos zabiera glos- co ty tam wiesz...- wazne ze GWC dziala
itd...
ja nie neguje tego ze GWC dziala, tylko od poczatku probuje opisac jak dziala i co na jego sprawnosc ma wplyw

nie wiem... czy tylko mnie sie wydaje, ze to jest podstawowe pytanie?

bo widze , ze niektorzy nie chca slyszec o takich rzeczach- dziala i koniec- najlepiej jak sie bedzie zglaszac coraz wiecej osob , ktorym to dziala, i zamiast rzeczowej dyskusji bedziemy sluchac, ze powietrze ma na wylocie temp dodatnia(co nie jest zadna informacja( a przynajmniej bardzo zamazana)- wazne jest konkretnie ile energii oddaje taki GWC w funkcji czasu)

jesli dojdziemy do wspolnych wnioskow, i bedziemy w najwazniejszych sprawach wreszcie zgodni, to juz kazdy sobie poradzi z decyzja, czy jemu sie to oplaci, czy tego chce itd
dzieki

----------


## RomanP

Dobrze jest, że istnieją dwie platformy dyskusji. Proponowałbym, żeby na jednym skoncentrować się nad teorią działania. Na drugim, nad szczegółami technicznymi: jak to wykonać. Wpadkami (takimi jak z tą wodą przyzbyt głębokim posadowieniu i niemożności odwodnienia). Teoriami jak to połączyć z pozostałymi instalacjami w domu (rekuperator i DGP).

----------

Podpisuje sie dwoma rekami
Chudy

----------


## KrzysiekS

Zapoznalem sie z artykulem na http://www.tga.bauwesen.uni-dortmund...metauscher.pdf 
Moje wnioski są takie:

1. Maksymalne schłodzenie powietrza latem do 9,3K (odpowiadalo to mocy chłodzącej 8,4 KW), nie dochodzilo nigdy do przegrzania budynku latem, a zimą mozna bylo uzyskac ocieplenie powietrza o ok. 6,4 K - odpowiadalo to mocy 7,3 KW
2. Nalezy wybudowac obejscie w zakresie temperatury zewn. 15 - 25 C.
3. Dla domu o pow. 172 m2 stosowano stałą wymiane powietrza 88 m3 na godz i uwazano to za optimum. W biurz 03, do 0,5 wymian powietrza na godzine.
4. Nie stwierdzono wzrostu zanieczyszczen powietrza,
5. Wraz ze wzrostem/obnizaniem temp. zewn. nastepowal staly wzrost/spadek temp. zloza, W okresie listopad - styczen spadek tem zloza o ok. 5K.
6.przy projektowaniu nalezy uwzglednic poziom wod gruntowych, jakosc zloza, zapotrzebowanie na powietrze, srednice ror i ich rozmieszczenie. Autorzy twierdzą, że powinni to zrobic specjalisci.

Powyzsze badania dotyczyly rurowych wymiennikow (rura z betonu, PVC, HDPE, PE)

Generalnie to artykul mnie przekonal co do przydatnosci GWC. Wydaje mi sie, że trudno jest dac uniwestalny sposob na GWC w kazdych warunkach, a kazdy potencjalny uzytkownik musi zbadac swoje warunki gruntowe.

----------


## KrzysiekS

W uzupełnieniu punktu 1 musze dodac, ze:

moc grzewcza 7,3KW została osiągnieta przy wymianie powietrza 3.100 m3/godz, a moc chlodzenia 8,4 KW przy wymianie powietrza 2.650 m3/godz. Dotyczy to budynku biurowego, w ktorym zamonotowano GWC.

Tak wiec do domku jednorodzinnego należy przyjąc wartosci odpowiednio nizsze, mysle, że szesc razy mniejsze.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

W GWC żwirowym jest jeszcze możliwość zraszania złoża (jest to jedna z zalet nie do podważenia). Dzięki temu można wpływać na wilgotność (potrzebną zimą) i charakterystykę złoża. W przypadku GWC żwirowego nie ma bezradności typu - co natura da to wezmę. Efektywność wymiany ciepła międza żwirem a gruntem rodzimym i parametry (wilgotność powietrza) można regulować.
Witek


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-02-19 09:54 ]</font>

----------

nie wiem, czy ktos nawilza powietrze zima w domu
jesli nei to i zraszanie GWC jest bez sensu , bo w ten sposob zmarnujemy energie na odparowanie wody, a to juz w znaczacy sposob obnizy efektywnosc samego GWc
jak dla mnie to bez sensu

----------

Mam centralne ogrzewanie i wiem co to jest suche powietrze.
Wlasnie zima jest problem, rano sie budze gardlo wyschniete. Wszyscy w domu narzekaja.
Nawilzam mieszkanie. Mam po kilka pojemnikow z woda wiszacych na wszystkich koloryferach. Jak jest pranie w domu i otworze drzwi do lazienki jest zupełnie inne powietrze w calym mieszkaniu, dopoki pranie nie wyschnie.
MAX

----------

Nawilżanie przede wszystkim zimą!!
To co się dzieje nocami w chałupie-sahara!

----------


## januszek

miałem już nic nie pisać na temat GWC bo tu się robi nieciekawie i wręcz niesmacznie ale drodzy forumowicze przeczytajcie dokładnie ten wątek na stronach 5 jest wyjaśnione myślę że do końca to co Witek ma na myśli mówiąc nawilżanie, jest to czysta demagogia i wiele wyjaśnia z kim mamy do czynienia.
Witku teraz Cię proszę nie pogarszaj sytuacji takimi stwierdzeniami że w GWC można sterować wilgotnością powietrza, szkodzisz nie tylko sobie (to twoja sprawa) ale, a przede wszystkim GWC i jego ideii.
Wyobrażacie sobie sterowanie tym nawilżaniem,
Masz takowe zainstalowane
Czy twój GWC działa teraz zimą i czy nawilżasz
podziel się swoim doświadczeniem a nie przechwalaj się cudzymi osiągnięciami.

----------

oczywiscie , ze lepiej sie czujemy gdy powietrze jest nawilzone
ale wydawalo mi sie tutaj , ze niektorzy mysla jak tu zaoszczedzic, 
latwo policzyc, ze odparowanie 1 kg wody to okolo 0,7 kWh
czyli okolo 20 groszy
tek kilogram a godzine to by juz trzeba odparowac, zeby sie cos poleprzylo, przy wymianie powietrza co godzine te nawilzanie moze nas kosztowac okolo 5 zlotych na dobe(przy kosztach jak za energie elektryczna)

----------

skad wentylator ktory ciagnie powietrze przez zwir wie ze zostalo ono zroszone woda i dlaczego mialby on zwiekszac swoje obroty i pobierac wiecej pradu. 
Jak klade reczniki na kaloryferach zeby nie zdechnac to w podswiadomosci wiem ze nie bedzie to za darmo. Czy mam przestac suszyc pranie w wdomu. "wara od mojego prania"  :Smile: 
Ludzie co wy sie tak czepiacie. Co za pokopany watek.
MAX

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Januszku co ty jesteś taki nerwowy? Nie jesteś bezinteresowny w tej dyskusji na temat rurowego i żwirowego GWC = ktoś tu pisał na ten temat.
Gdybym tylko ja pisał o nawilżaniu powietrza w okresie zimowym to bym rozumiał Twoje wątpliwości. To nie jest tylko moja opinia na temat nawilżania powietrza zimą. Tu jest link na str gdzie piszą o nawilżaniu powietrza po jego przejściu przez *żwirowy GWC*
http://www.instalator.pl/Nwymienniki
Zapoznaj się z tym linkiem – tam jest odpowiedź na resztę Twoich pytań.
Witek


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-02-19 15:13 ]</font>

----------

proponuje zamknac temat GWC
lub, zeby zabierac glos jesli ktos ma cos nowego
np zrobil dluzsza serie pomiarowa, albo zbudowal GWC
moze tez forumowicze znajda nagle jakis znajomych , ktorzy juz cos takiego maja i podziela sie relacjami
ja osobiscie uwazam, ze doszlismy juz do punktu, skad bez nowych faktow nie da sie ciagnac tematu

----------

Na koniec odpowiedz mi jakim cudem - ten wentylator bedzie pobieral wiecej pradu po zroszeniu wymiennika woda.
MAX

----------

max- mnie pytasz o ten wentylator?
a w ogole to skad ci do glowy przyszedl jakis wentylator?- nie wiem o co ci chodzi...

PYTANIE:
ma ktos namiary na tanie rury PVC?
i po ile
prosze podac srednice dlugosc cene

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
Max zadał pytanie: " skad wentylator ktory ciagnie powietrze przez zwir wie ze zostalo ono zroszone woda i dlaczego mialby on zwiekszac swoje obroty i pobierac wiecej pradu. "
ale wentylator nie będzie brał więcej prądu, przeczytaj co napisał Leon: "latwo policzyc, ze odparowanie 1 kg wody to okolo 0,7 kWh czyli okolo 20 groszy tek kilogram a godzine to by juz trzeba odparowac, zeby sie cos poleprzylo "
powinieneś to zrozumieć tak: aby odparowac ten kilogram wody potrzebna jest energia w ilości 0,7 kWh i będzie ona wzięta z GWC na jej odparowanie a nie podniesienie temp powietrza v(będziesz musiał je dogrzać grzejnikiem)
A z wykresu Moliera widać wyraźnie że jak z GWC weXmiemy pow o wilgotności 100% i temp 2stC to po ogrzaniuu do 20 stC będzie miało ono wilgotność ok 27%
Pozdrawiam

----------

Leon nie udawaj greka
Jest zwirowe gwc przez te gwc wentylator ciagnie powietrze. Chyba to rozumiesz. 
Zraszam go woda bo jest sucho w domu. Jakie urzadzenie się wlacza i zuzywa energie.
Bo jak cytuje Ciebie nizej cos ta energie zuzywa:

oczywiscie , ze lepiej sie czujemy gdy powietrze jest nawilzone 
ale wydawalo mi sie tutaj , ze niektorzy mysla jak tu zaoszczedzic, 
latwo policzyc, ze odparowanie 1 kg wody to okolo 0,7 kWh 
czyli okolo 20 groszy 
tek kilogram a godzine to by juz trzeba odparowac, zeby sie cos poleprzylo, przy wymianie powietrza co godzine te nawilzanie moze nas kosztowac okolo 5 zlotych na dobe(przy kosztach jak za energie elektryczna)
koniec cytatu
Wg mojej wiedzy wentylator tego pradu za 5 zl nie zuzywa. Powietrze nawilza bezplatnie gwc.
Nie wiem czy to robisz z zlosliwosci czy z niewiedzy.
MAX

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Dajcie już spokój.
Jeżeli są praktyczne pytania dotyczące GWC. Postaram się pomóc tak jak wyżej to robiłem.
Zapraszam
Witek

----------

max nie rozbrajaj mnie...

przeciez napisalem wyraznei ze zuzywamy 0,7kWh na odparowanie 1 kg wody i ze 1 kg na godzine to by juz wypadalo odparowac, by cos sie nam w domu polepszylo, to czyni nam okolo 17 kWh na dobe- czyli jak za energie elektryczna to okolo 5 zlotych na dobe
energii nie pochlania wentylator tylko zmiana stanu skupienia wody- entalpia odparowanie okolo 2,5 MJ na kilogram

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-02-18 08:19, leon_z_katowic wrote:
> swoja droga, co do zwirowych 
> zastanawiam sie jak domorosli konstruktorzy rozwiaza problem rownomiernego przeplywu powietrza przez zwir
> bo jak wiadomo z praktyki powietrze "normalnie" znajduje sobie najkrotsza droge i nie obchodzi go , ze powinno plynac calym przekrojem( to tak na marginesie, poza tematem)


Mozna dac 2 rodzaje kamieni na wejsciu i wyjsciu o wiekszej srednicy, a w srodku drobniejsze. Pozatym uzywa sie do doprowadzenia i odprowadzenia powietrza ksztaltek betonowych w ksztalcie litery U ktora styka sie z tymi wiekszymi kamieniami. Dodtkowo mozna wykorzystac rury rozszerzajace i powiekszajace powierzchnie przejscia,

----------

tak, tylko , ze ogolnie rzecz biorac to nie jest prosta sprawa i latwo mozna taki zwirowiec spaprac

----------

Nie zgodze sie z toba. Bylem na www taniaklima poogladalem  rysunki poczytalem jego praktyczne wskazowki nawet na tej stronie wyzej jak zrobic GWC, jak uchronic sie od bledow i wydaje mi sie ze to wcale nie jest takie skomplkowane.
Leon chyba przesadzasz
Rysiek

----------

ciesze sie , ze Ci sie tak wydaje
widac polak potrafi...

----------


## KrzysiekS

Czy mozecie wyjasnic, dlaczego na przytoczonych stronach niemieckich jest mowa wyłącznie o GWC rurowych? Czy GWC to przede wszystkim polska praktyka?

W artykule http://www.solarbau.de/monitor/doku/...wt-bericht.pdf jest mowa o zwrocie kapitalu z GWC, ktory tam jest szacowany na 7-10 lat. 

Chetnie wylicze jaki zwrot bedzie w naszych warunkach, jesli ktos mi powie ile KWh potrzeba na ogrzanie 100m3 powietrza o 20K, a ile o 10K.

W kazdym razie jakos brakuje w naszej dyskusji informacji o doswiadczeniach, chocby przeczytanych z artykulow naukowych. Moze ktos z Was przeczytal ostanio cos interesujące i podesle link.

----------


## Pablo_45

Witam
Krzysiek zapytał: " jesli ktos mi powie ile KWh potrzeba na ogrzanie 100m3 powietrza o 20K, a ile o 10K. "
Przyjmując że podgrzewamy powietrze bez zmiany zawartości wilgoci w powietrzu [w gramach pary wodnej na kilogram powietrza] to ilość energii do podgrzania wynosi 1 kJ/kgK

----------


## KrzysiekS

sorry, ale fizyki uczylem sie dawno temu i nie rozumiem Twojej odpowiedzi. Powiedz ile KWh potrzeba na ogrzanie 1m3 powietrza o 20 oraz o 10 stopni C, tak jak ogrzewa sie powietrze jesienią i zimą. 

Potrzebuje te dane do przyjecia ilosci wymian powietrza i związanych z tym kosztow jego ogrzania.

Z gory dziekuje

----------


## Pablo_45

No to do reczy:
dla 100 m3 podanych w warunkach pokojowych do pomieszczeń (zakładam że najpierw podgrzeje GWC a potem dogrzejesz, temp 20-22 stC, ro 1,1 :cool: 
od -20 stC do 0 stC potrzeba 0,66 kWh
od -10 stC do 0 stC potrzeba 0,33 kWh
Przy podgrzewaniu połączonym z nawilżaniem te wartości są wyższe

----------


## KrzysiekS

Dzieki

Wyliczając wydajnosc cieplną GWC na poziomie 0,2 KWh przy nawiewie 100 m3/godz (przyjąlem dane z w.w. niemieckiej strony, dane dla opisanego tam budynku)wychodzi oszczednosc na ogrzewaniu okolo 0,6 KWh przy nawiewie srednim 300m3/godz. Cena gazu to ok. 1,20 zł za 1 m3 to jest ok. 0,126 zł. za 1 Kwh. Tak wiec z GWC oszczedzamy jakies 0,076 zł. na godzine i prawie 55 zł. miesiecznie w sezonie, zakladam baaardzo optymistycznie, że przez 6 mies.

Z powyzszego wynika, że przy efektywnym koszcie pieniądza 7,5% rocznie, nasz GWC nam sie zwroci po 10 latach, ale tylko przy zalozeniu, że kosztowal nie wiecej niz 2000 złotych. Jako glowne zrodlo ciepla przyjąlem gaz ziemny.

Moze lepiej to bedzie wyglądalo do chlodzenia budynku. Tylko ile energii elektrycznej z sieci potrzeba (KWh) dostarczyc do klimatyzatora aby uzyskac moc chlodzenia 1KWh?

----------


## KrzysiekS

P.S. nie uwzglednilem kosztow energii elektrycznej napedzającej wentylatory. Gdyby uwzglednic koszt tej energii okazaloby sie, że zwrot jest znacznie dluzszy, albo efektywne zyski prawie zadne.

A szkoda, bo tez sie napalilem na GWC, ale widze, że niestety nie jest on zbyt efektywny do (do)grzewania.

----------


## KarinaZ

Panowie,
Jeśli chodzi o obliczenia zyskowności GWC, prowadziłam podobne symulacje i w przybliżeniu wyszło podobnie.
GWC nie służy do ogrzewania domu ! można to osiągnąć ale należy dołożyć do niego pompę ciepła.
GWC w prostej postaci, o jakiej tutaj toczy się dyskusja, służy :
1. zapobieganiu szronienia na rekuperatorze w zimę, a to już jest oszczędność w stosunku do np. grzałek elektrycznych tam pracujących,
2. schładzaniu ( nie klimatyzowaniu ) powietrza latem,
Jeżeli nie istoten są dla potencjalnego użytkownika koszty eksploatacji domu, to może założyć rekuperator z dogrzewaniem oraz klimatyzację.
Niemcy jak widać, robią inaczej. Np. państwo dofinansowuje im panele słoneczne, chociaż też się nie opłaca - jak by to nie liczyć ! 

Karina

----------


## KrzysiekS

Niemcy dokladnie liczą koszt inwestycji, korzystają z dotacji panstwowych i jeśli je otrzymają to instalują pompe ciepla, rekuperator, kolektory lub GWC. Bez doplat instalowanie tych „ekologicznych” wynalazkow jako zrodel ogrzewania pozbawione jest jakiegokolwiek, nie tylko ekonomicznego, uzasadnienia. 

Warto sobie to uzmysłowić, licząc na oszczędności, gdyż tych oszczędności po postu nie ma. Ale są zalety, instalatorzy oraz sprzedawcy akcesoriow mają prace, jest wiec mniej bezrobotnych, a to tez wazne. 

Jeśli ktos mi odpowie ile energii elektrycznej z sieci potrzeba (KWh) dostarczyc do klimatyzatora aby uzyskac moc chlodzenia 1KWh, wtedy wylicze czy oplaca się instalowac GWC do wstepnego chlodzenia powietrza.

----------

Przyblizona cena klimatyzatora dla domu jednorodzinnego to okolo 800zl za 1 kW. Zapotrzebowanie mocy 1kW na 10m2.
Rysiek

----------


## KrzysiekS

Dziekuje

Nie chodzi mi tylko o cene klimatyzatora, tylko o to, ile bedzie kosztowala jego eksploatacja, a wiec jakie bdzie zuzycie energii elektr. w KWh do wytworzenia 1KWh "chlodu". Slyszalem, że tutaj jest znacząca roznica w sprawnosci urządzen i chce, aby mi to ktos z Was stanowczo wyjasnil.

----------

no ladnie
takich rzeczy nie umiesz sobie policzyc, a chcesz robic jakies wyliczenia?
no niech ci bedzie:
sprawnosc klimy to okolo 5
czyli na 1 kW zimna zuzywasz okolo 200 Wat mocy elektrycznej
nie moge sie doczekac twoich symulacji...

----------


## Patos

Taniaklima- mam pytanie , czy geowłuknina musi być koniecznie czy tylko przy wysokim poziomie wody, i gdzie ją można kupić , pytałem w składzie budowlanym i nie mają.

----------


## Patos

Acha te złoże robię w fundamentach.

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jeżeli Masz 100% pewność, że nigdy złoże nie zostanie podtopione przez wodę gruntową lub większy opad deszczu nie musisz stosować geowłókniny.
Witek

----------


## Ryszard1

Nastaly cieple dni, wiec mozna bylo zobaczyc w praktyce jak sprawuje sie moj mini GWC. Wykorzystalem termometr samochodowy umieszczajac jeden czujnik przy wylocie GWC do malej piwniczki a drugi byl we wnetrzu domku. Roznica temperatur : 20 - 12 = 8 stopni. Podejrzewam ze w wiekszy upal (na dworze bylo ok. 25 stopni) i zrobieniu wymuszonego obiegu roznica temperatur bylaby wieksza,

----------


## Tanczacy z myslami

mam pytanie- czy te powietrze przypadkiem nie ma jakiegos dziwnego zapachu - chodzi mi o taki charakterystyczny zapach piwniczny takiej stechlizny czy cos?

bo obawiam sie ze moze cos takiego wystepowac

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Witam Wszystkich po zimowej przerwie.
Robiłem prezentację mojego GWC w Mysłowicach.
W tym czasie temp zewn. była 26C na wylocie do GWC. W domu pod planowanym kominkiem temperatura powietrza przy wydajności 400m3/h wynosiła 12C – temp utrzymywała się przez 2 godz. Tak niską temp można usprawiedliwić zimowym ochłodzeniem złoża. Teraz temp złoża będzie się powoli podnosić tak że pod koniec sierpnia w czasie upałów temp na wylocie będzie wynosić około 20C
Witek

----------


## Tanczacy z myslami

jesli bedzie sie w nocy regenerowac zimnym powietrzem to tak
(tylko , ze to wymaga dodatkowego obiegu)

szkoda, ze tak w zimie nie mozna jakos zregenerowac takiego zloza...

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Mój GWC jak wyżej pisałem nie był używany całą zimę. Była więc okazja pojawienia się zapachu o którym wspominasz. Nic takiego nie występuje. Nie może być stechlizny bo złoże jest wykonane z czystego płukanego żwiru.
Mam zgodę na podanie nr tel Pana Ryszarda Sieraka z Ostrołeki firma "Technka Grzewcza" On był na tej prezentacji o której piszę j/w. On te powietrze wąchał i mierzył jego temperaturę
tel 029 7612590 i 501 499210
Witek


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: taniaklima.pl dnia 2003-05-20 12:08 ]</font>

----------

piszesz "moj"
czy zamontowales sobie taki w domu?
czy jest to firmowy GWC?

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Jedno i drugie
Robię listę chetnych do prezentacji GWC w Mysłowicach 1km od autostrady Katowice Kraków. Prosze na konto podać swój nr telefonu zadzwonię i zaproszę na prezentację (oczywiscie jak zrobi się cieplej, czytaj upalnie). Planowana jest prezentacja GWC w Kielcach w EXBUDZIE zapraszam chętnych
Witek

----------

zadzwon do mnie koniecznie
koniecznie chce zobaczyc kawalek ryry wentylacyjnej i pagorek
tylko nie wiem co ciekawsze...

jesli jeszcz mi obiecasz, ze temperatura wylotowa z GWC bedzie sie roznila od temp zewnetrznej to wezne i przyjaciol 
w koncu to nie lada gratka

060032963512

agatka

----------


## autoputz

Dyskusja toczy się już długo i dyskutantów też jest wielu. 
O ile spostrzegawczość mnie nie myli to użytkowników żwirowego GWC oprócz Witka nie ma na tym forum.
A szkoda, bo na forum mamy tylko pytania i w konsekwencji rozważania.
Mam pytanie do Witka. Pytanie otwarte, ale nie chciałbym, by znowu pobudziło dyskusję, lecz by odpowiedź była jednoznaczna.
Ponieważ zajmujesz się tematem profesjonalnie, to czy znasz opinie ludzi użytkujących żwirowy GWC dla potrzeb domku jednorodzinnego? Najlepiej, gdyby to byli jeszcze Twoi klienci. Mozna by wówczas ocenić innowacje jakie wprowadziłeś do GWC.

----------

ja jestem klijentem itka narazie kupiłem projekt przez duże P bo to pare kartek odbitych na ksero i opis tylko taki sobie witek wie że mam gruntowe wody ale nic milczy czyli pieniądze wydane i w plecy

----------


## waldeka102

Na głębokości 2m mam rore fi 160 o długości ok. 20m. Rekuperatot Tywent o wydajności 500 m3 z letnią kasetą. Przy temperaturze 30 stopni do domu wchodzi powietrze o temperaturze 23 stopni. Pracuje to na pełnych obrotach przez cały czas. Udaje mi się schłodzić powietrze na poddaszu do normalnego poziomu umozliwiającego egzystencje bez otwierania okien. 

Waldek K

----------


## autoputz

Waldku
ciekaw jestem Twoich wrażeń z użytkowania rekuperatora Tywentu.
Ponieważ to nie ten wątek to odpowiedz na adres prywatny lub w wątku "rekuperator"- http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...=asc&start=480

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że Twoje GWC nie wymaga regeneracji?

----------


## Maco

Ja właśnie kończę budowę GWC żwirowego. Wczoraj zakończyłem płukanie dopłukiwanie żwiru i wsypywanie do dołu. To okazało się być baaaardzo czasochłonnym zajęciem ! Chyba głównie dlatego, że ciężarówka, która przywiozła żwir płukany sam nie była zbyt czysta i coklwiek tam na niej było zostało nasypane na wierzch żwiru  :sad: 
Ale... jest już po. Teraz przykryć folią i zsypać, podłączyć rury do- i od-prowadzające i już !
Dane z użytkowania będą najwcześniej w zimie, chyba że coś mi się zachce i założę wentylator na rurę i będę testował wcześniej...

----------


## JerzyB

Te ciężarówki....
U mnie było tak samo a płukanie trwało kilka dni.
Po uruchomieniu powietrze ssane przez czerpnię pachniało przez kilkanaście dni "piachem".
Nawet bez instalacji zraszającej (ja jej nie mam) - w okresie letnim wykropli się w złożu dość wody z powietrza, by dodatkowo "umyć" kamienie.
Obliczałem, że mniej więcej przy ciągłym poborze 500m3/h, dla 30C na zewnątrz i 95% wilgotności względnej, na wylocie 18C -  wykropli się ok. 5 litrów wody na godzinę. 
Jaka by więc nie była pogoda będzie kilkanaście - kilkadziesiąt litrów wody dziennie.

----------


## JerzyB

MACO!
Nie zapomnij o izolacji termicznej !!! nad kamieniami.
To najważniejsze, oprócz samych kamieni oczywiście.
Ja dałem 15cm styropianu na i pod folią.

----------


## Maco

Właśnie !
Witek taniaklima, jeśli to czytasz to wpisz do swoich wytycznych, po pierwsze że ciężarówkę przed transportem żwiru trzeba *UMYĆ* a po drugie, że do płukania żwiru przed zasypaniem zużywa się jakieś 3-4 m3 wody na m3 żwiru... Co w sumie też powoduje koszty...  :wink: 

JerzyB, mój GWC będzie pod legalettem więc izolacja będzie 20cm styropianu, potem płyta grzewcza a na tym 3 metrowe pomieszczenia mieszkalne  :smile:  ! Myślę, że przy takiej izolacji mój GWC będzie "zagłębiony przez wyniesione izotermy" na jakieś 8 metrów...  :wink: 

Teraz jeszcze bez wentylatorów z rury "jedzie" raczej wodą i stęchlizną... Więc się pocieszam tym co piszesz, że pare dni potrwa zanim się nie "wywietrzy".
Ja zrobiłem zraszanie, bo koszt niewielki (70zł) więc niech tam sobie będzie...
A w sumie koszt mojego żwirowca to niecałe 1500zł (moja robocizna, czyli wykop, płukanie, zasypywanie, instalacja rur,....).

----------


## Herne

A w jaki sposób technicznie dokonywaliście płukania żwiru?

----------


## Herne

I z czego robiliście instalację zraszającą (przewody)?

----------

Waldku 102. Mam pytanie. Czy te 20 m rur to jakaś "drabina" czy też prosty przewód? Jakie to rury te "czerwone"? Ja też planuję coś podobnego i też z Tywentem (chodzi o cenę). 
Rozważam tylko coś takiego jak ułożenie rur perforowanych, coś jak drenaż. Od góry obsypka żwirowa. Mam piaszczyste grunty i bardzo głęboko wodę podziemna (ok. 7,0 m). Powódź mi nie grozi. To będzie coś jak połączenie żwirowca i rurowca. Co o tym myślicie.
Waldek chyba 103.

----------


## Maco

Ja płukałem tak:
Jedna osoba wrzucała parę łopat do skrzynki po warzywach (taka sjrzynka, ja w sklepie można zobaczyć, ma bardzo dużo "prześwitów" na tyle małych, że odpowiedni żwir nie przelatuje.) w tym czasie druga cały czas ostrym strumieniem wody pryska na skrzynkę potrzącając nią czasem. Po napełnieniu potrząsa się skrzynką kilka razy z jednej strony kila z drugiej i obserwuje kiedy zacznie z niej wypływać czysta woda. Wteyd dwie osoby zanoszą skrzynkę do dołu. W tym czasie osoba poprysukąca opryskuje górkę żwiru...  I tak wokoło...

A instalację zraszającą zrobiłem z plastikowych rurek 1/2 cala zlepionych takim klejem specjlanym (całość jako rozwiązanie systemowe dla zimenj wody kupiłem w Castoramie).

----------


## taniaklima.pl

Cytuję:
Właśnie ! 
Witek taniaklima, jeśli to czytasz to wpisz do swoich wytycznych, po pierwsze że ciężarówkę przed transportem żwiru trzeba UMYĆ a po drugie, że do płukania żwiru przed zasypaniem zużywa się jakieś 3-4 m3 wody na m3 żwiru... Co w sumie też powoduje koszty... 
Odpowiedz:
W wytycznych jest takie zdanie cytuję tekst dotyczący czystości

11. Zasypywać tylko żwirem (UWAGA!! bez piasku, kamieni, gliny, humusu i innych nieczystości organicznych i nieorganicznych)  "................................". Buty osób chodzących po złożu muszą być czyste. Przestrzeganie czystości dotyczy wszystkich maszyn i urządzeń mających bezpośredni kontakt ze żwirem i złożem. 

Ciężarówkę zaliczam j/w. Masz rację dodam jeszcze jedno zdanie że pakę ciężarówki trzeba umyć.
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich na liście.
Witek

----------


## Maco

Dzięki,
to prawda, że jest o maszynach ale jakoś jak się rozmawia w żirowniach to nie przychodzi do głowy, że mogą płukany żwir wsypać do brudnej ciężarówki. Z drugiej strony większość takiego żwiru pewnie się stosuje do drenażu, oczek, betonu czy innych w zasadzie docelowo płuczących albo brudnych celów więc te trochę piachu, szlamu czy brudu z paki nic nikomu nie przeszkadza.

----------


## dzbanek

Coś ucichło o GWC...
Przeczytałem wszystkie posty i nasunęło mi się parę wniosków:
1. jeśli chodzi o nawilżanie powietrza, to prawda jest jak zwykle pośrodku. Jeśli mamy zimę i możliwość nawilżenia powietrza przed wejściem do domu do 100%, to wilgotność względna powietrza dogrzanego z -10C do 20C będzie na pewno niższa niż powietrza dogrzewanego od 0C do 20C. Wiadomo - powietrze o wilgotności 30% wymaga dowilżenia, ale mniejszego niż mroźne powietrze wpuszczane przez okno, które ma np. 10%

2. leon_z_katowic naobruszał się, naobiecywał, ale konkretnych powalających wyników obliczeń jakoś nie zaprezentował (trochę więcej konkretów znalazłem w drugim wątku o GWC)

3. Bardzo często pojawia się parametr objętości złoża, ale w przypadku długotrwałego działania złoża bardzo ważny będzie parametr powierzchni ziemi pod złożem. To ona będzie głównie decydowała o ilościi energii przenikającej z ziemi do złoża. Objętość tego złoża będzie miała za to większe znaczenie do sprawności odzyskiwania tej energii.

Macie jakieś inne pomysły? Pewnie dużo do powiedzenia miałyby osoby związane z klimatyzacją, ale posądzam je o dokładnie odwrotne zaangażowanie od Witka  :razz: 

Dzbanek

----------


## Maco

Z nawilżaniem to masz rację ale czy przechodząc przez GWC nie zmienia się także wilgotność powietrza (zmniejsz) ? To w końcu też ogrzewanie...

Januszek już pisał, że w zimie nie ma siły i trzeba nawilżać...

----------


## Piątka

:Roll:   :Wink2:   :Roll:  
ja tak nieśmiało do tego w/w pytania ...  :Roll:

----------


## próchno

I ja i ja ....

----------


## Janon

Czy jakiś posiadacz GWC może zrobić podsumowanie ostatniego sezonu grzewczego, jakieś wnioski spostrzeżenia... cokolwiek, dla nas zastanawiających się inwestorów było by to wielce interesujące  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## neuron

1. Nawilzanie w GWC zwirowym nie jest skuteczne, powietrze o temp 0*C nie jest w stanie transportowac ilosci wody niezbednej do utrzymania w temp +20 st.C wilgotnosci z przedzialu 40-60% RH.
2. GWC podnosi sprawnosc ukladu z rekuperatorem krzyzowym z 50 -> 70%
3. Stad mozliwe jest uzyskanie min temp powietrza nawiewanego do pomieszczen + 10*C
4. Wzrost temp na dolocie rekuperatora (min -1*C) praktycznie eliminuje problemy z kondensatem
5. Filtr klasy 7 wydluzyl swa zywotnosc  z 6 do 12 miesiecy i choc jeszcze nie ma potrzeby by go wymieniac dluzsza eksploatacja nie jest zalecana
6. Zima mozna ten sam efekt energetyczny uzyskac z rekuperatorem o wyzszej sprawnosci np firmy z Bialegostoku (zeby nie bylo ze to reklama), a latem jest chlodniej:
zmiany :
max w pom. na parterze 26*C -> 24*C (znaczaca dla komfortu poprawa)
max w pom na poddaszu 29*C -> 27*C  (poza zakresem komfortu, dodatkowy wplyw maja pewne braki w izolacji kanalow i brak zacienienia duzych przeszklen na elewacji zachodniej)
Wyraznie skrocony w ciagu roku czas dyskomfortu wysokich temperatur
okresowo niezbedne wspomaganie nocnym wietrzeniem
7. Obserwacje temeperatur pochodza z automatycznego systemu nadzoru  instalacji energetycznych i mediow,  odczyty co 0,5 h.

----------


## Szaruś

> 7. Obserwacje temeperatur pochodza z automatycznego systemu nadzoru  instalacji energetycznych i mediow,  odczyty co 0,5 h.


Ile taki nadzór z kilkoma czujkami temperatury (i wilgotności) kosztuje (i gdzie można się dowiedzieć więcej szczegółów). Chciałem zrobić automatyczny pomiar temperatury (i ewentualnie wilgotności) w kilku miejscach (i zbierać dane na kompie).

----------


## HenoK

> Ile taki nadzór z kilkoma czujkami temperatury (i wilgotności) kosztuje (i gdzie można się dowiedzieć więcej szczegółów). Chciałem zrobić automatyczny pomiar temperatury (i ewentualnie wilgotności) w kilku miejscach (i zbierać dane na kompie).


Zobacz np. na stronie : http://www.label.com.pl/po/th_ls.html
Cenniki znajdziesz na stronie : http://www.label.com.pl/po/cennik_lab-el.pdf

----------


## neuron

Szaruś
sprzet z ktorego korzystam jest elementem systemu nadzoru
dedykowanego do wiekszych obiektow wiec ceny  sa z punktu 
widzenia uzytkownika domu jednorodzinnego nieatrakcyjne.

Poza tym sa dostepne proste rozwiazania rejestratorow temperatury
z oprogramowaniem na Windows (rysuja przebiegi etc)
niestety nie potrafie podac nazwy ani sprzedawcy.
Polecam lekture czasopism dla elaktronikow tam roi sie od takich ofert.

----------


## Jaroma

Czy  GWC rurowe, w części , która jest już w domu, może być wykonane z ocieplonej rury spiro fi 200 mm.{nie jest w środku gładka} Czy opory powietrza nie będą za duże?  Pomóżcie , potrzebuje pilnej odpowiedzi
Jaroma

----------


## WITEK P.

> Czy  GWC rurowe, w części , która jest już w domu, może być wykonane z ocieplonej rury spiro fi 200 mm.{nie jest w środku gładka} Czy opory powietrza nie będą za duże?  Pomóżcie , potrzebuje pilnej odpowiedzi
> Jaroma


nie zupełnie to nie ma znaczenia, rurę spiro montuje się standartowo w systemach wentylacji
WP

----------


## aishan

Czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć mi na następujący problem. W swoim domu zdecydowanie planuję instalację rekuperatora, najchętniej z GWC. Tu pojawia się następujący problem - bowiem podłoże domu to skała, poniżej ław fundamentowych lita skała, a fundamenty dookoła budynku są obsypane warstwą ziemi - ok. 1 - 1,30m. Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć mi jak możnaby zrobić GWC rurowy?

----------


## Vas

Czy ktos z praktyków mógby się wypowiedzieć na możliwość pożenienia GWC z nagrzewnicą wodną taką jak poniżej:

http://www.flopsystem.com.pl/nowe/s1.../PODGRUPA6.htm

Chodzi mi o tą do kanałów okrągłych.
Czy takie coś ma rację  bytu i czy da się wykorzystać ciepłą wodę z CO do tej nagrzewnicy?

----------


## neuron

Poniewaz istnieje mozliwosc spadku temperatury powietrza za GWC
ponizej zera musisz miec automatyke ochrony nagrzewnicy: skojarzenie
pracy wentylatora z pompa  CO w zaleznosci od temperaturach powietrza
W praktyce wystarczy mechanizm pomiaru temperatury za nagrzewnica
w kanale. Jesli spadnie np ponizej +4 st (marginesy trzeba dobrac)
wentylator jest wylaczany W ten sposob zabezpieczasz sie przed 
zamrozeniem czynnika w nagrzewnicy. 
Albo glikol.

----------

jako ze zaczyna sie sezon mrozow
proponuje powrocic do tematu GWC, ktory nas tak ekscytowal przed bodajze rokiem....

----------


## autoputz

Z ciekawości dokonam w tym roku kilku pomiarów i poinformuję

----------


## AAJ2004

i jak Panowie ... dyskusja umarla smiercia naturalna jak widze ...  teraz to nawet nie ma informacji o skutecznosci dzialania GWC ... nikt sie nie chwali w dobrym tego slowa znaczeniu

----------


## neuron

Obrazek wgrywa sie dlugo.
Wachniecia  zielonej i czerwonej krzywej wynikaja z wylaczania went  w nocy 0-6 i przed poludniem 8-12.
Niebieskie temp na zewnatrz
zielone za gwc zwirowe
czerwone za reku Villavent 700 TF
Temp z budynku 19/21 wyd. typowa 200 m3/h spr reku ok 50%

----------


## rafgam

> i jak Panowie ... dyskusja umarla smiercia naturalna jak widze ...  teraz to nawet nie ma informacji o skutecznosci dzialania GWC ... nikt sie nie chwali w dobrym tego slowa znaczeniu


Wywołany do tablicy   :big grin:   melduję: u mnie GWC żwirowy mocno przewymiarowany - wypełnienie żwirem fundamentów garażu (fundament na skarpie stąd sporo miejsca na żwir i położoną na nim izolację ze styropianu) + doprowadzenie do budynku ok. 12m rurą PVC. Używam wraz z rekupertorem od ponad roku. Mam  też drugą czerpnię nad dachem na okres temperatur przejściowych. 
           A oto kilka nieuporządkowanych  :oops:   :smile:  spostrzerzeń: temp. na wejściu do rekuperatora nawet w największe mrozy nie spadła poniżej 4-5 stopni. W tej chwili -5 na dworze  +6,8  na wlocie  przy rekuperatorze na poddaszu (co prawda przy pracy przerywanej 15min/godz a poza tym rura z powietrzem z GWC idzie we wnęce muru za g-k na poddasze i po drodze może się trochę ogrzać) . Wg moich obserwacji niecelowe jest stosowanie 2 wymienników działających na zmianę w celu regeneracji - u mnie w zupełności wystarcza przerywany cykl wentylacji np. w dzień gdy nikogo nie ma w domu i w nocy 15 min./1-1,5 godz. Wydaje mi się też, że jesli jest duża odległość  między rekuperatorem a najdalszymi nawiewami do pokojów to bardziej efektywne dla wentylacji w tych pomieszczeniach jest stosowanie silniejszego nawiewu okresowo niż stale najsłabszego.
         Latem temperatura powietrza dochodzącego ok. 10 stopni poniżej otoczenia przy dłużej trwających upałach i nawiewie ciągłym - efekt obniżenia temperatury w domu odczuwalny (ok. 2-3st), ale myślę że w dużej mierze jest to też kwestia dobrej izolacji domu.
Pozdrawiam
rafgam

----------


## rafgam

> Obrazek wgrywa sie dlugo.


Neuron - teraz mi wstyd jak zobaczyłem opracowanie Twojego postu,
który wskoczył gdy pisałem mój   :big grin:   :big grin:  . Ech ta technika   :big grin: . 
Z Twojego wykresu wynika , że GWC reaguje z opóźnieniem gdy na zewnątrz rośnie temp. do ok. +5 - wtedy prtzez pewien czas do domu wchodzi powietrze zimniejsze niż na zewnątrz. Czy nie jest tu winna za mała pojemność złoża?. Czy nie lepiej wtedy przejść na czerpnię bezpośrednią - efektu ogrzewania powietrza przez GWC od +5 na zewn.   nie ma a w tym czasie złoże dokładniej by się zregenerowało. Wykres wskazuje, że masz teraz temp. złoża ustabilizowaną właśnie na  ok. +5 - czy masz pomiary np. z grudnia? Czy masz może wykresy z innego zakresu temperatur - np. przez dłuższy czas -10 - 15 ? Jaką masz objetość złoża i jak rozwiązane rozprowadzenie powietrza w złożu? 
pozdrawiam i przepraszam za wścibstwo "naukowe"   :big grin:  
rafgam

----------


## neuron

Mam statystyke za ostatnie 2 lata. 
Uznalem, ze czerpnia bezposrednia to zbedna komplikacja ukladu. Ew oszczednosci sa niewielkie.
Moim celem bylo utrzymanie na wejsciu reku dodatnich temp. tak by powietrze dolotowe nie mialo mniej niz 10/12 st co dla mnie oznacza granice komfortu. Zloze nie jest zbyt duze ale spelnia swoja role zarowno zima jak i latem. Ma wymiary (o ile dobrze pamietam) 2 m szerokosci 4 m dlugosci i 1,5 m wysokosci posadowione na glebokosci 2,5 m. Powietrze jest rozporowadzane po calej objetosci za pomoca dwoch umieszczonych na krotszych bokach warstw duzych kamieni nad ktorymi sa odwrocone betonowe U koryta 0,5 m.
GWC zalewa sie woda dorocznie po roztopach i wode te odpompowuje.
Latem uzyskuje 18 st przy zewnetrznych ok 30. Tak ze w ubieglym roku dopiero w lipcu przypomnialem sobie ze warto by usunac wymiennik w reku    :big grin:  
Trudno mi oceniac jaki bylby efekt z wiekszym wymiennikiem osiagnalem swoj cel moglem wylaczyc grzalke el dogrzewajaca powietrze. GWC troche podnosi temp. zima ale przede wszystkim usuwa duze wachania temperatury co okazalo sie najwazniejsze. Latem jest z tego duzo radosci tym niemniej wierze mocno w wietrzenie nocne budynkow o ciezkiej konstrukcji.   :cool:

----------


## AAJ2004

Dzieki sliczne za szybka reakcje ... mam nadzieje ze wywolamy tez innych uzytkownikow .... moze tez np. *januszek* cos napisze jak sie sprawuje jego konstrukcja ... teraz ciekaw jestem jak tam przeponowe dzialaja bo ja caly czas nie wiem na jakie rozwiazanie sie zdecydowac .... 

co prawda nie sadze zebym nagle dostal olsnienia i otrzymal odpowiedz na za i przeciw konkretnych rozwiazan .... to tak samo jak z wyborem materialu na sciany, ocieplenia .... itp...  :smile:     ... juz chyba sie przyzwyczilem do takich rozterek

----------


## KrzysiekS

U mnie *GWC rurowy* pracuje od pażdzernika - listopada 2004 i zapewnia mi swieze, wstepnie troche podgrzane powietrze w domu, ktore nastepnie trafia do przestrzeni wokol kominka, gdzie ostatecznie podgrzane trafia do DGP. 

Po tych paru miesiącach czestego uzytkowania miałam 25 lutego 2005r., przy temp. minus 8C na dworze, plus 1C na wejsciu do budynku. Wydajnosc to ok 200m3/godz. Sredni czas pracy z tą wydajnoscią w ciągu ostatnich miesiecy wynosi ok 6 godzin/dobe. Nawet w kilkunastostopniowe mrozy temp za GWC nie sprada ponizej 0C.

W pozostałych godzinach GWC dostarcza, bez pracy wentylatora, na oko przyjmując, 80m3/godz. gdyz powietrze z GWC jest zasysane przez wentylacje grawitacyjną, co zapewnia mi stałą, stabilną wentylacje.

Gdy temp zewnetrzne były wyzsze, rzedu -3, -1 C, temp na wejsciu do budynku wynosiła ok. 4C.

GWC stanowi 50 mb rury kanalizacyjnej pomaranczowej o srednicy fi 200, ułozonej ze spadkiem na głebokosci 1,5 - do 1,8 m.

Generalnie jestem zadowolony z tego urządzenia, w domu nie ma wilgoci, jest swieze powietrze, ktorego ilosc reguluje rowniez bezstopniowym regulatorem obrotow silnika. Z tego powodu uwazałem i uwazam nadal, ze w takich warunkach rekuperator jest całkowicie zbedny.

----------


## muzykant

*GWC a złodzieje*
a co będzie jak złodzieje wpuszczą przez GWC jakiś-tam gaz?
jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć?
macie jakieś pomysły, doświadczenia?

----------


## AAJ2004

Obawiam, ze nie ma szansy na jakies zabezpieczenie przed tego typu atakiem zeby bylo akceptowalne cenowo ale ciekawy jestem bardzo czy jest jakies rozwiazanie .... raczej tylko z ciekawosci bo mam nadzieje ze nic takiego sie nie przyda .... 

chyba najlepiej zamaskowac wlot jakims gustownym wiatrakiem czy czyms podobnym ... jak nie bedzie widac ze to czerpnia to nie bedzie kusilo  :smile:

----------


## rafgam

> Uznalem, ze czerpnia bezposrednia to zbedna komplikacja ukladu. Ew oszczednosci sa niewielkie.
> Moim celem bylo utrzymanie na wejsciu reku dodatnich temp. tak by powietrze dolotowe nie mialo mniej niz 10/12 st co dla mnie oznacza granice komfortu. 
> 
> ..... osiagnalem swoj cel moglem wylaczyc grzalke el dogrzewajaca powietrze. GWC troche podnosi temp. zima ale przede wszystkim usuwa duze wachania temperatury co okazalo sie najwazniejsze.



Czy nie jest to zbyt minimalistyczne założenie , że głównym celem GWC jest możliwość rezygnacji z grzałki w reku? Przecież przy dużych wymianach powietrza podniesienie o każdy dodatkowy stopień jego temperatury to całkiem wymierna oszczędność w koszcie ogrzewania (a przy temp. powyżej +5 nadal musisz grzać).
Z drugiej strony zauważ , że przy temp. na dworze powyżej +5st. twoje GWC będzie obniżało temp.  powietrza dochodzącego do domu!!  Wydaje mi się, że świadoma zgoda na to = większe wydatki na ogrzewanie co stawia pod znakiem zapytania celowość inwestycji w GWC, którego funkcją główną jest przecież generowanie oszczędności. O ile się nie mylę (ew. poprawcie mnie)  to średnia temp. okresu grzewczego wynosi właśnie ok. +5 i jeśli cały czas będziesz używał wentylacji mechanicznej przez GWC to efekt ekonomiczny tego rozwiazania będzie zbliżony do 0 - tj tyle samo zyskasz energii na ogrzaniu powietrza od -10..-5 itd do +5 ile stracisz na chłodzeniu go (w sezonie grzewczym!) z +15  itd.

rafgam

----------


## rafgam

> *GWC a złodzieje*
> a co będzie jak złodzieje wpuszczą przez GWC jakiś-tam gaz?
> jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć?
> macie jakieś pomysły, doświadczenia?



Pewnym rozwiązaniem - fakt że niedoskonałym - może być umieszczenie czerpni wysoko na ścianie budynku (oczywiście jest to szczególnie proste  gdy wymiennik masz pod fundamentem)

pzdr
rafgam

----------


## Patos

> *GWC a złodzieje*
> a co będzie jak złodzieje wpuszczą przez GWC jakiś-tam gaz?
> jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć?
> macie jakieś pomysły, doświadczenia?


 :Roll:  Lepiej jak będziesz spał, gdy będą Cię obrabiać, bezpieczniej.
Jak będą wiedzieli, po co idą to zrobią tak, że sam im otworzysz i oddasz wszystko, co masz.
 Sposobem może być zamaskowanie czerpni, tak by była niewidoczna.

----------


## Patos

> Wg moich obserwacji niecelowe jest stosowanie 2 wymienników działających na zmianę w celu regeneracji - u mnie w zupełności wystarcza przerywany cykl wentylacji np. w dzień gdy nikogo nie ma w domu i w nocy 15 min./1-1,5 godz.


A co np. z dniami wolnymi od pracy, gdy przebywasz 24/dobę czy ten cykl jest zachowany, czy Wentylacja działa bez przerwy?

----------


## rafgam

> Napisał rafgam
> 
> Wg moich obserwacji niecelowe jest stosowanie 2 wymienników działających na zmianę w celu regeneracji - u mnie w zupełności wystarcza przerywany cykl wentylacji np. w dzień gdy nikogo nie ma w domu i w nocy 15 min./1-1,5 godz.
> 
> 
> A co np. z dniami wolnymi od pracy, gdy przebywasz 24/dobę czy ten cykl jest zachowany, czy Wentylacja działa bez przerwy?


Wtedy też mam nastawioną wentylację z przerwami tylko oczywiście są one mniejsze i zależne od pory dnia (np. w czasie najczęstszej pory kąpieli przez 1,5 godziny bez przerwy) Oczywiście gdy jestem w domu w razie potrzeby (np. palący goście, smażenie ryb  :smile:   ) mogę szybko przestawić wentylację na maksimum.
PS. Co do pytania o złodziei to całkowicie się z Toba zgadzam
pzdr
rafgam

----------


## neuron

Na diagramie rocznym widac, że straty w okresie przejściowym są pomijalne. Wartości na tym diagramie to średnie dobowe.
W lutym miałem zalanie wymiennika i blokadę wentylacji o czym dowiedziałem się gdy padł bezpiecznik przy nawiewie, wyciąg działał poprawnie.   :Lol:  
Okresowe wyłączenia wentylacji w ciągu doby powodują drobne zakłócenie wartości temp. za gwc i za reku.

Na diagramie z sierpnia widać, że 13 przypomniałem sobie o wymienniku krzyżowym oraz to co postuluję jako skuteczne chłodzenie, czyli nocne chłody i potencjał nocnego wietrzenia.    :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
W sierpniu wentylacja pracowała non stop.

----------


## rafgam

> Na diagramie rocznym widac, że straty w okresie przejściowym są pomijalne. Wartości na tym diagramie to średnie dobowe.


 Wg mnie to wykres roczny pokazuje głównie niewielki efekt działania GWC poza dużymi mrozami związany z małą pojemnością cieplną złoża (temp. za GWC szybko zrównuje sie z temp. powietrza w otoczeniu).  
Poza tym uśrednienie dobowe maskuje fakt ,że w nocy system moze np. być  neutralny lub nieco ogrzewać powietrze,   a w dzień (gdy temperatura np. podnosi się o 10 lub więcej stopni co nie jest rzadkością) - niepotrzebnie je chłodzi i w sumie dobowa średnia różnica temperatury powietrza przed i za GWC zbliżona jest do zera. W takim układzie powoduje to w najlepszym wypadku niepotrzebne opory przepływu (większe obciążenie  wentylatorów i zużycie prądu do ich napędu) których można by uniknąć montując czerpnię bezpośrednią. Możliwe , że straty (prąd i obniżenie temp. powietrza dochodzącego do reku) nie są znaczne,  ale myślę że równie niewielkie będą też zyski biorąc pod uwagę nakłady inwestycyjne i kłopoty z np. osuszaniem zalanego GWC. Nie wiem, czy per saldo nie wyszłoby taniej i prościej stosowanie samego rekuperatora bez grzałki a jedynie zmieniającego wewnętrzny  przepływ powietrza  w razie ryzyka mrożenia. Faktem jest, że wtedy nie miałbyś możliwości chłodzenia  latem , ale przy małej pojemności cieplnej GWC też raczej nie moze być w tym względzie zbyt wydajne. Zresztą wydajności chłodzenia też nie można ocenić z wykresu z powodów j.w. 
Mam nadzieję,że wybaczysz mi  czepialstwo   :Wink2:   :big grin:   - w sumie na pewno masz bez porównania większy komfort niż w domach bez GWC i reku, a ja też patrząc z daleka mogę się mylić w swoich sądach.
Pozdrawiam
rafgam

----------


## neuron

Nie jest żle.
Na grzałce elektrycznej oszczędzam rocznie dodatkowo 500-600 zł. jak dodać do tego chłodzenie latem to korzyści są ewidentne i przy inwestycji rzędu 2000 zł jestem zadowolony.
Ponad to mogłem dwukrotnie zminejszyć częstotliwość wymiany filtrów co daje kolejne 300 zł. i zlikwidowałem uciążliwe zapachy z zewnątrz, nie bardzo lubię aromat dymu w zimowe dni, gnojowica i obornik dłużej niż przez chwilę są również irytujące 
Po dwóch latach inwestycja zwróciła się. 
Jedynym rozczarowaniem byly - jak się póżniej okazało bajki - o nawilżaniu powietrza. Przy średniej temp. powietrza 5-6 st niewiele wilgoci da się w nim upchać. A takie warunki są typowe zimą gdy nawilżanie jest potrzebne.

----------


## alekplus

Witam,
Wiele w tym wątku było napisane o tym czy warto czy nie. Ja jestem zdecydowany wykonać żwirowy GWC. Czy można prosić o podanie prostych wskazówek praktycznych jak to zrobić samemu? 
Potrzebuję wydajności 600 m3 na godzinę, GWC na zewnątrz budynku, teren gliniasty, woda gruntowa bardzo głęboko.
Oto podstawowe pytania:
1.	Ile trzeba żwiru, aby taka wydajność osiągnąć?
2.	Jakie wymiary komory ze żwirem zastosować?
3.	Jakie zagłębienie dna GWC a jakie górnej krawędzi żwiru?
4.	Jaka izolacja między ziemią z żwirem.
5.	Jakie zagłębienie rury przechodzącej przez fundament?
6.	Czy otoczaki 60-230 mm (zdjęcie poniżej) są dobre czy lepiej kupić tłuczeń (60 mm) jak do obsypywania torów?

Bardzo proszę o sugestie od użytkowników lub projektantów.

Pozdrawiam,
Alek
http://www.kruszywosa.krakow.pl/produkty.htm

----------


## MiSiOr

Uff, przebrnąłem przez cały wątek.

Małe spostrzeżenie. Wypowiedziało się niewiele osób mających wymiennik przeponowy (rurę) więc nie wiem czy można określić które rozwiązanie lepsze które gorsze.

Druga sprawa, nigdzie nie zauważyłem pełnych obliczeń Leona (bodajże), a szkoda, bo gość widać ma pojęcie o termodynamice i innych mądrych słowach. IMHO wzbogaciło by to wątek.

Inna rzecz, to odnoszę wrażenie że taniaklima.pl to dorobkiewicz - patrz posty w których mowa o projekcie składającym się z kilku kserówek. Mimo to zapłodnił kilka(naście?) osób pomysłem, między innymi mnie. Z racji warunków hydrogeologicznych przeponowy odpada, żwirówka będzie optymalnym rozwiązaniem chłodzenia na letnie dni - planuję dom z użytkowym poddaszem.

Wszystkim którzy będą budować wymiennik, polecam lekturę kilki innych wątków na tym forum, min. o samodzielnej budowie rekuperatora czy też o przeponowcach.

Pozdrowienia dla forumowiczów i poproszę o więcej postów od tych którzy już zrobili  :smile:

----------


## Maco

Ja zrobiłem żwirowy.
W tym roku w lecie uruchomilem.
I przez pierwszy tydzien to nawet ładnie o 6-7 stopni dom był shcłodzony. Ale po tygodniu niestety zdolność chłodnicza się wyczerpała.
Może to dlatego, że mały jest (ok 7m3 żwiru) a dom 160m2.

----------


## j-j

Ja chyba zrobię żwirowy ale obliczyłem sobie zyski ciepła i wychodzą ok 2,0 kW.
Zakładając że latem na GWC wpoada 30 st. a wypada 20 to moc chłodnicza GWC jest do duszy. Wychodzi:
Moc chłodniczą jaką da GWC przy jednej wymianie u mnie (250 m3/h) to:

Qch=(250 m3/h*1,2 kg/m3*1020 J/kgK*(30 K-20 K))/3600=850 W 

a ja mam 2 kW zysków nie wydoli za bardzo wg obliczeń.
Musialbym dać ok 560 m3/h, szaleństwo.

Wniosek: hm czy aby GWC to takie super rozwiązanko ... latem ...??
Czy aby coś to da?
Da niewiele raczej.
A w reku siedzi wentylator o 120 czy 200 Pa wiekszy aby pociągnąć przez złoże żwirowe i centrala z większą wydajnością bo latem trzeba więcej wymiany  na klimę (1 wymiana to na pewno za mało przy schłodzeniu po GWC o 10 stopni). I sam już nie wiem jakie straty ma GWC raz piszą że 200 raz że 120.
A tak mniejsza centralka może być, mniejsze wentylatorki, mniejsza moc wentylatorków, mniejsza automatyka, mniej miejsca, efekt zimą prawie ten sam (patrz niżej), latem i tak mala skuteczność zgodnie z obliczeniami.

Zimą efekt jest niby super wydawałoby się bo z -20 robi 0 więc nie ma o czym mówić Qwent. dogrzewamy do 0 a potem na reku mieszamy i mamy 16, 17.
Ale jeśli reku jak niby Bartosz ma w każdych warunkach sprawnośc ok 90% (im większe delta T tym wyższa sprawność)
obliczanie sprawności reku:
n=(tR-tZ)/(tW-tZ)
tR- temp. nawiewu z reku
tZ- temp. na zewnątrz
tW- temp. wewnątrz

i jeśli sprawność jest zawsze ok 85-90 % do GWC jest niepotrzebny wg mnie.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

No to go nie rób.  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> No to go nie rób.  
> Adam M.


Adam, czy to takie śmieszne?
Jesli się gdzieś nie zgadzasz to napisz, przecież nikt nie mówi że wszystko robię bezbłędnie. Z chęcią zmienię zdanie.

----------


## adam_mk

Widzisz. Jest problem!
MNIE wcale nie zależy, aby ktokolwiek zmieniał cokolwiek. Na przykład - zdanie.
Chętnie wymieniam uwagi na temat takiego czy innego zjawiska.
Doszukuję się zasadności czy bezzasadności przyjmowania takich czy innych rozwiązań czy założeń.
Wszystko można zrobić dobrze, lepiej lub źle. Obliczenia i przyjmowanie założeń - też.

Nie istnieją dwa takie same GWC. Nie istnieją dwa takie same wyliczenia.
Wszystkie GWC działają na tej samej zasadzie. Są warunki takie, że stosowanie GWC daje bardzo dobre wyniki. Są takie, że efekty są mierne.

Jest GWC i jest reku. W domu jest 20stC i tyle wywiewamy. Nawiewamy 18-19stC - JEST DOBRZE.
Jest GWC i jest reku. W domu jest 20stC i tyle wywiewamy. Nawiewamy 11stC - JEST TAK SOBIE
Nie ma GWC i nie ma reku. W domu jest 20stC i tyle wywiewamy. Nawiewamy tyle ile jest na dworze (od -30 do +33) - JEST NORMALNIE!

Tyle, że w pierwszym przypadku jest najtaniej. I mam gdzieś, jak to się dzieli, jeżeli jest tak w całym zakresie nawiewu (wydatku instalacji wentylacyjnej).
KOMFORT JEST i TANIO JEST (bo mogłoby być drożej)

Reszta sporów jest jałowa.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> Widzisz. Jest problem!
> MNIE wcale nie zależy, aby ktokolwiek zmieniał cokolwiek. Na przykład - zdanie.
> Chętnie wymieniam uwagi na temat takiego czy innego zjawiska.
> Doszukuję się zasadności czy bezzasadności przyjmowania takich czy innych rozwiązań czy założeń.
> Wszystko można zrobić dobrze, lepiej lub źle. Obliczenia i przyjmowanie założeń - też.
> 
> Nie istnieją dwa takie same GWC. Nie istnieją dwa takie same wyliczenia.
> Wszystkie GWC działają na tej samej zasadzie. Są warunki takie, że stosowanie GWC daje bardzo dobre wyniki. Są takie, że efekty są mierne.
> 
> ...


Adam ja nie chcę sporów (broń boże) tylko szukam optymalnego rozwiązania i dyskusji. Jeśli uważasz że dyskusja ze mną jest bez sensu to cóż, szkoda.
Może ktoś ma inne zdanie.
I Twoje zdanie i innych jest istotne w tej dyskusji dlatego tu właśnie podaję moją analizę i zarazem pytam.

Ja nie upieram sie przy swoim tylko moje wyliczenia dają mi do myślenia nad sensownością GWC. Tym bardziej że chcialbym mieć ale tylko po to aby mieć ...?

Zgadzam się z Tobą każdy GWC jest inny, ja tylko opierałem się na temperaturach z GWC, podawanych wszędzie gdzie coś jest o GWC.

Jesli GWC da moc chłodzenia większą niż zyski latem i mamy do dupy rekuperator (mała sprawność zimą) to warto zainwestować w GWC.
Inaczej chyba wg mnie- nie, jak wynikało z moich obliczeń.

Oczywiście nie wiadomo jak faktycznie jest ze sprawnością reku (czy jest to niby 90%), i może ktoś ma 4 x większe GWC i osiągnie lepszą temp. nawiewu i w związku z tym większą moc chłodzenia.
Adam na pewno wiesz, napisz jakie wymiary musiałby mieć GWC żwirowy aby osiągnąć latem moc chłodzenia 2 kW przy przepływie ok 300m3/h?
Mógłbyś podać, ew. przeliczyć?

pzrd

----------

> Ja chyba zrobię żwirowy ale obliczyłem sobie zyski ciepła i wychodzą ok 2,0 kW.
> Zakładając że latem na GWC wpoada 30 st. a wypada 20 to moc chłodnicza GWC jest do duszy. Wychodzi:
> Moc chłodniczą jaką da GWC przy jednej wymianie u mnie (250 m3/h) to:
> 
> Qch=(250 m3/h*1,2 kg/m3*1020 J/kgK*(30 K-20 K))/3600=850 W 
> 
> a ja mam 2 kW zysków nie wydoli za bardzo wg obliczeń.
> Musialbym dać ok 560 m3/h, szaleństwo.
> 
> ...


GWC przydaje się z dwóch głównych powodów:
- poprawy jakości powietrza (flitracja, wilgotność, zawartość bakteriologiczna, etc.)
- zmniejszenia wydatków na energię potrzebną do przygotowania powietrza (ochłodzenia lub ogrzania).
- i trzeci powód (dla tych którzy mają reku) - wyeliminowanie kłopotów związanych z wlotem zbyt zimnego powietrza do reku
Napisałeś, że masz zyski latem z GWC "tylko" 850W. Pomińmy na razie efektywność GWC i zasadność przyjętych założeń - bo to jak wiadomo potrafi być różne. Skupmy się tylko na zysku energetycznym "netto", który uzyskasz z GWC. Do działania GWC będzie ci potrzebny tylko wentylator. Spójrz na wykresy mocy wentylatorów i zauważysz, że przyjmując 150 Pa (wydaje mi się to mocno zawyżone - u mnie wyszło ok. 50 Pa) straty ciśnienia na GWC i wydajności 250 m3/h wentylator będzie ci pobierał moc ok. 80W. 
Co to oznacza? Że Twój zysk energetyczny będzie wynosił każdej godziny pracującego złoża 0,77 kW, czyli sprawność rzędu 90%. Porównaj teraz do kosztów np. klimatyzatora (jego sprawności i kosztów eksploatacji).
Czy powyższe czynniki (jakości i ekonomiczności) do dużo czy mało? To zależy od podejscia i głębokości kieszeni właściciela domu  :wink: .
Można też zamontować klimatyzator tylko po co? Żadna energia nie bedzie tańsza niż ta która jest darmowa.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
>   Ja chyba zrobię żwirowy ale obliczyłem sobie zyski ciepła i wychodzą ok 2,0 kW.
> Zakładając że latem na GWC wpoada 30 st. a wypada 20 to moc chłodnicza GWC jest do duszy. Wychodzi:
> Moc chłodniczą jaką da GWC przy jednej wymianie u mnie (250 m3/h) to:
> 
> Qch=(250 m3/h*1,2 kg/m3*1020 J/kgK*(30 K-20 K))/3600=850 W 
> 
> a ja mam 2 kW zysków nie wydoli za bardzo wg obliczeń.
> ...


Falkon, masz rację co do jakości powietrza- 100% i to bardzo ważne (choć taka sterylność w domu niebezpieczna też jest  :wink:  ), co do energi też racja, ale ja nie zamierzałem montować czegoś w zamian do klimy.
GWC mial być glównie na dogrzanie zimą (ale tam też nie jest w sumie potrzebny przy wysokim odzysku temp. przez reku), a tylko przy okazji jako klima latem ale w sytuacji kiedy zimą nie jest w sumie potrzebny to dla "niepełnej" klimy nie wiem czy warto.
Budynek dobrze ocieplony ma dużo bezwładność, jeśli schłodzę go w nocy powietrzem zewnętrznym to w ciągu dnia mógłbym nadal korzystać z reku mieszając zewn. cieplejsze z chłodniejszym wewn.

W każdym razie na razie tak analizuję, bo do Pozwolenia na Budowę będzie GWC na pewno a do budowy jeszcze dużo czasu może zrezygnuję albo zostawię.

pzdr

----------


## Jurek_Z

Nie należy też zapominać, że mając gwc mozna zrezygnować z grzałek zabezpieczających przed zamarzaniem, co przynosi zyski energetyczne - pobór energi przez grzałki, jak również nieco tańszy reku   :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

W pełni sobie zdaję sprawę z tego, że GWC jest matematycznie kompletnie niepotrzebny, gdy jest bardzo sprawny rekuperator. Fizycznie już tak jasno to nie wygląda.
Technicznie zaś, to te mądrości matematyczne sprowadzające zysk do zera można sobie w....buty wsadzić!  :Evil:  

Większość dyskutantów jest PRZED budową, montażem, uruchomieniem.
Liczą kasę, liczą waty,liczą stopnie Celsiusa czy Kelwina - i wychodzi im zero!  :Evil:  

No to se zróbcie ten supersprawny! Własnymi rękami se zróbcie! I niech Wam dobrze zadziała!
I nie meldować o kłopotach! O zalodzeniu, niespełnieniu założeń itp.!  :Evil:  

Ja z praktyki wiem, że wszelkie przejscia fazowe potrafią napsuć krwi. O wiele łatwiej prowadzi się każdy termodynamiczny proces BEZ przemiany fazowej.
Nawet bardzo spartolone GWC uwalnia nas od tego problemu. Zrobione dobrze uwalnia nas absolutnie.
Nie ma grzałek, odwracania strug, kombinacji, korków lodowych, ciepła utajonego "w niewłaściwą stronę" (chętnie przejmę ciepło kondensacji, niechętnie oddam ciepło parowania), bulgotania skroplin nie do odprowadzenia (bo ciasno) itp.

j-j
Może się nie zrozumielismy. Matematycznie to rację masz Ty!
Ale tego nie da się dobrze zrobić bez GWC. Same problemy!
Ile masz zamiar wsadzić stałe i ich ciągłe rozwiązywanie? Ciągłe w czasie. Liczyłeś TĘ kasę?

GWC zwalnia od problemów. Pozwala na niedoróby a i tak wszystko będzie działać! 
To tyle.

GWC nie ma sensu? - nie budować!

Adam M.

GWC latem pracuje zupełnie inaczej niż zimą. To osobny i zupełnie przebogaty problem. Termodynamiczny.

----------


## adam_mk

j-j
Jeszcze raz przeczytałem. Chyba wiem czemu nie możemy sie zrozumieć.

Rozważamy zupełnie inne podejscia. Zakładam, że domy dyskutowane bądą dobrze budowane. Docieplone. To oznacza równie trudne nagrzewanie jak chłodzenie. Zostaje "ładunek" powietrza wewnątrz podlegający stabilizacji temperaturowej. Do wymaganych 20stC.

300m3/godz? nie wiem

Dla 100m2 po podłodze to by było te 300m3.
Wtedy jakieś 30m3 złoza dałoby sobie radę.
To minimum. Jakby przewymiarować to byłoby lepiej.
Dodatkowo - budowanie złoza o grubosci 1m jest mało optymalne. Lepsze jest 0,6-0,7m. Tak więc z 35m3 rozłozone warstwą 0,7m byłoby optymalne. Im bardziej kwadratowe, tym bardzie optymalne.

Możesz to policzyć? Jak?
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Dzięki Adam, właśnie tego się obawiałem, takiej wielkości zloża- ponad 30m3 dla uzyskania odpowiedniego efektu. Nie mam miejsca. I jeśli zrobię to tylko taki na 12 m3. Wtedy efekt może być mizerny jeśli chodzi o czas dzialania/regenerację i klimę.

Co do reszty przyznaję Ci rację, praktyka to nie to co matematyka. I tu trzeba decydować czy wierzymy praktyce czy matematyce  :wink: .
Osobiscie byłbym jeszcze bliżej praktyki gdyby nie miejsce na zaledwie 12 m3 złoża. A tak wciąż się zastanawiam, no ale mam jeszcze czas do budowy.

pzdr

----------


## Maco

Dla mnie ważne jest filtorowanie powietrza przez żwirowy GWC. Wymiana filtrów w instalcji wnetylacyjnej co 1-2 miesiące jest wtedy niepotrzebna.

No i jakie by nie były ale chłodzące własności w lecie też.

W sumie inwestycja w mom przypadku była poniżej 1000zł co w skali calego domu 250-300tys. było dla mnie do zaakceptowania nawet dla celów ekperymentalnych.

----------


## adam_mk

j-j
Coś kręcisz.
Jak to nie ma miejsca! To Ty 12m2 po podłodze budujesz?

Wsadź go pod tę podłogę. I tak tam coś wsypać musisz. Wsyp żwir.

Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

Naszedł mnie pomysł na nową wersję "żwirowca - podpodłogowca".

A oto kilka faktów które skłoniły mnie do przemyślenia koncepcji budowy GWC od nowa:
- skoro wymiennik w fundamencie zasilany jest ciepełkiem tylko od dołu, to ważniejsza jest jego powierzchnia niż objętość
- na żwirowcu robimy posadzkę, a więc bezpośrednio na nim chudy beton, potem styropian i reszta
- warstwa żwiru tworząca GWC jest w stanie przenosić obciążenia pionowe, 
- chudy beton nie jest specjalnie wytrzymały

No i wniosek końcowy: 
należy połączyć żwir GWC i chudy beton w jedną warstwę - płytę wymiennikowo - nośną.

Zalety byłyby oczywiste - płytszy wykop, mniej materiału, a wady?

----------


## adam_mk

Trudność wykonania.
Nie znam się na betonach, wylewkach, zaprawach. Mam wrażenie, że mleczko cementowe może zamknąć przestrzenie pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru.
Może da się to dobrze zrobić. Nie wiem.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> j-j
> Coś kręcisz.
> Jak to nie ma miejsca! To Ty 12m2 po podłodze budujesz?
> 
> Wsadź go pod tę podłogę. I tak tam coś wsypać musisz. Wsyp żwir.
> 
> Adam M.


Obok chaty mogę w rzucie zrobić 2 m szeroki x 6 m długi x 1 m głęboki GWC- nawiew po obu stronach na szerokości, wywiew w środku; tym sposobem powietrze będzie pokonywać ok 3,0 m GWC z każdej strony, Nie wiem czy mnie zrozumiełeś  :smile: .
Nie przewidywałem lokalizacji pod budynkiem. Dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej żelbetowej prawie na wierzchu terenu (coś jak Legalett). Nie wiem czy tak pod nią pod względem nośności, konstrukcji, itp. można ulokować GWC żwirowy.

pzdr

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ...
> - skoro wymiennik w fundamencie zasilany jest ciepełkiem tylko od dołu, to ważniejsza jest jego powierzchnia niż objętość
> ...


O GWC wykorzystujący tą zasadę pytałem  tutaj

----------


## adam_mk

Można. Byle dobrze to zrobić.
Wszystko można.
Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
>  ...
> - skoro wymiennik w fundamencie zasilany jest ciepełkiem tylko od dołu, to ważniejsza jest jego powierzchnia niż objętość
> ...
> 
> 
> O GWC wykorzystujący tą zasadę pytałem  tutaj


No właśnie - prawie o to mi chodzi, tylko chciałbym pominąć zakup tego plastiku o nazwie "GWC Prowent-Geo" a kanały powietrzne zrobić bezpośrednio w płycie "chudego" betonu. Liczę sobie waty, centymetry, kilogramy i Joule i coś już zaczyna mi wychodzić  :Smile: 

Idę knuć dalej  :Smile:

----------


## Ryszard1

> ...Naszedł mnie pomysł na nową wersję "żwirowca - podpodłogowca"...
> należy połączyć żwir GWC i chudy beton w jedną warstwę - płytę wymiennikowo - nośną...


Pod podloge moze zamiast wersji zwirowej lepsza bylaby wersja rurowa ?
Latwiej byloby zapewnic mniejsze opory przeplywu, i zapewnic odpowiednia nosnosc, choc gorzej z funkcja filltracji powierza. A jakby na wlocie, w szereg, na zewnatrz zrobic taki maly GWC zwirowy ...

----------


## adam_mk

Z tymi mniejszymi oporami w GWC rurowym to sobie żartujesz, a resztę, tak. Można.
Adam M.

----------


## Jurek_Z

Ponadto w rurowym występuje przegroda (przepona) stawiająca opór cieplny, a ponadto powierzchnia wymiany w wymienniku rurowym będzie  mniejsza.

----------


## dlugi rufus

Witam 
Mam GWC rurowy,na końcu czerpni mam zrobioną studzienkę na skropliny i ostatnio zauważyłem ,że zbiera się tam sporo wody( prawdopodobnie przez nieszczelność na łączeniu rur) jest tego ok.30 litrów na dobę.Wstawiłem tam pompę zanurzeniową i zastanawiam się w jaki sposób mógłbym kontrolować lustro wody tzn.w jaki sposób uruchamiać pompę bez zaglądania do środka.
Kombinowałem zaczepić styropian na żyłce do krańcówki(taki czujnik z ruchomym pręcikiem) zamocowanej na górze czerpni,która uruchamiała by pompę .Woda się podnosi ,luzuje żyłkę ,ta zwiera stycznik i pompa się uruchamia ,woda opada napina żyłkę wyłacza stycznik i pompa stoi.
Wszystko było by fajnie ,tylko ,że jak powietrze idze przez czerpnię to wszystko co się tam znajduje zostaje wciągnięte do rury.
Mam pytanie czy jest jakieś chytry czujnik który by załatwiał sprawę ?
Za wszelkie sugestie i podpowiedzi będę wdzięczny.

----------


## Jurek_Z

Może dwie elektrody, jak woda się podniesie do ich poziomu to zamknie obwód i zasteruje stycznik. Oczywiście jeżeli nie będzie to woda tylko ze skroplin bo wtedy może mieć zbyt niską przewodność.

----------


## NJerzy

Proponowałbym krańcówkę hermetyczną i pływak ze spłuczki sedesowej  :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Są gotowce. Przemysłówki.
Taki dać i zapomnieć.
Adam M.

----------


## eRaf

może analogiczne rozwiązanka jak dla szamba:
http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,61610,2512886.html
Pzdr

----------


## JakubS

Witajcie,

Poczytałem, poprzyglądałem się, teraz zacznę być ciut aktywny.

Mój dom "się właśnie projektuje" a ja przeglądam po kolei kluczowe tematy.
Biorąc pod uwagę GWC patrzę na niego również jako element instalacji chłodzącej i stąd moje rozważania. Z góry przepraszam za zastosowaną nomenklaturę :)

GWC w dużym uproszczeniu to nic innego jak dwa naczynia, jedno z praktycznie nieskończoną pojemnością i stałym tempie przzekazywania ciepła, i drugie o zmiennej pojemności (lub z innego punktu widzenia o zmiennej prędkości przekazywania ciepła). 
Biorąc to pod uwagę to dla zimowych warunków ustalonych uzyskiwanie powietrza na poziomie 0st.C (To) przy temperaturze wejściowej -20 (Ti) i gruntu 10 (Tg) daje nam sprawność rzędu 66% |(To-Ti)/(Tg-Ti)|

W większości miejsc w których opisywane sa GWC spotkałem się przy takich opisach z informacjami na temat lata: na sewnątrz 32, po GWC 18
co daje porównywalną sprawność 63% 
Obie sytuacje wskazują (tak mi się wydaje) na stan ustalony.

Zapotrzebowanie wentylacyjne w lecie jest znacząco większe niż w zimie.
Zakładając 3x wieksze zapotrzebowanie sprawność GWC spadnie 3krotnie (o ile pamiętam wzory - zależność jest liniowa), to To w lecie będzie już niestety nie 18, ale około 27. To daje już znikome (choć na pewno jakieś) zyski.

Pytania: Czy w moim rozumowaniu nie tkwi jakiś błąd? 
Jeśli nie, to w takim razie jak rozwiązać problem chłodzenia? wymiarować na lato? 

Rozwiązanie typu intensywne chłodzenie nocą - nie ma sensu, bo jaka będzie akumulacja? do tego przy dziennym 32 nocna temperatura jest zaledwie "właściwa" do życia - można co najwyżej przewietrzyć dom, a nie chłodzić.

----------


## adam_mk

Prawie że prawda, tylko ... nieprawda!  :Lol:  

A jaki GWC opisujesz?
Przeponowy? - prawie prawda.
Bezprzeponowy czy "wodny 1"? - prawie że nieprawda...

Ale - fakt!
Łatwiej się grzeje niż chłodzi. Tyle, że wielkość GWC da się oszacować, żeby było dobrze.
Adam M.

----------


## JakubS

hmmm :)

zacznę od akademickiego: "a jaka to różnica?" - przeponowy/bezprzeponowy? Specjalnie sprowadziłem to do możliwie najprostszej postaci.

Ale tak serio. Nie myślałem o konkretnym rozwiązaniu technologicznym, raczej o sposobie działania - który przecież jest ten sam (przy użyciu różnych dróg, przekazywane jest ciepło w tę lub w drugą stronę). 

Że da się zwymiarować - wiem, można wymiarować na lato. Chodzi mi bardziej o to czy gdzieś po drodze mam błąd w rozumowaniu.

Sam przymierzam się do GWC i jeszcze nie zdecydowałem - ale wchodzi w grę właściwie tylko rura albo żwir. na działce mam jakieś wilgotne (ale nie mokre) iły czy cuś.

----------


## martinez44

Ja trochę nie na temat, ale widzę że jest tutaj trochę ekspertów. Planuję taki wymiennik ciepła: rura doprowadzająca powietrze z zewnątrz fi 200 i wewnątrz rura odprowadzająca powietrze z budynku fi 160 (obie metalowe). Długość 8m. Daje to powierzchnię wymiany ok. 4m2. Do tego dwa wentylatory oczywiście (jeden do doprowadzenia powiertrza, a drugi do odprowadzenia). Całość w piwnicy podpięta do systemu wentylacyjnego. 
Można takie wymienniki podłączyć dwa szeregowo - wtedy prędność przepływu spadnie 2-krotnie (oczywiście rura zewnetrzna podłączona do studzienki w celu odprowadzenia skroplin. Dobry pomysł na rekuperator czy nie ???

----------


## j-j

> Ja trochę nie na temat, ale widzę że jest tutaj trochę ekspertów. Planuję taki wymiennik ciepła: rura doprowadzająca powietrze z zewnątrz fi 200 i wewnątrz rura odprowadzająca powietrze z budynku fi 160 (obie metalowe). Długość 8m. Daje to powierzchnię wymiany ok. 4m2. Do tego dwa wentylatory oczywiście (jeden do doprowadzenia powiertrza, a drugi do odprowadzenia). Całość w piwnicy podpięta do systemu wentylacyjnego. 
> Można takie wymienniki podłączyć dwa szeregowo - wtedy prędność przepływu spadnie 2-krotnie (oczywiście rura zewnetrzna podłączona do studzienki w celu odprowadzenia skroplin. Dobry pomysł na rekuperator czy nie ???


Znowu Isomax?? :wink:

----------


## martinez44

> Napisał martinez44
> 
> Ja trochę nie na temat, ale widzę że jest tutaj trochę ekspertów. Planuję taki wymiennik ciepła: rura doprowadzająca powietrze z zewnątrz fi 200 i wewnątrz rura odprowadzająca powietrze z budynku fi 160 (obie metalowe). Długość 8m. Daje to powierzchnię wymiany ok. 4m2. Do tego dwa wentylatory oczywiście (jeden do doprowadzenia powiertrza, a drugi do odprowadzenia). Całość w piwnicy podpięta do systemu wentylacyjnego. 
> Można takie wymienniki podłączyć dwa szeregowo - wtedy prędność przepływu spadnie 2-krotnie (oczywiście rura zewnetrzna podłączona do studzienki w celu odprowadzenia skroplin. Dobry pomysł na rekuperator czy nie ???
> 
> 
> Znowu Isomax??


Sorry ale nie bardzo kumam ....

----------


## adam_mk

Rusz google...
Było...
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

Piękne słonko napawa mnie dobrocią  :Lol:

----------


## martinez44

No tak, ale są dwie istotne różnice w stsounku do ISO-cośtam:
1. W moim przypadku rury nie będą zakopywane (nie działa ta więc jak GWC)
2. Rura doprowadzająca powietrze idzie na zewnątrz.
W sumie zadziała jak typowy REKU. Powierzchnia wymiany imponująca, straty ciśnienia niwielkie, a koszt instalacji w sumie niewielki, tylko rozmiar znaczny.

----------


## adam_mk

Fajnie będzie w lipcu!  :Lol:  
+36 dookoła tej rurki i +37 wewnątrz!
Masz tam gdzieś jakiś bajpas?
Czy otworzysz okno i wyłączysz ustrojstwo?
 :Roll:  
Adam M.

A jak tak słoneczko poogląda tę sporą powierzchnię?  :ohmy:  
Sauna gratis we wszystkich pomieszczeniach!

----------


## martinez44

No fakt, całość będzie zamieszczona w pomieszczeniu piwnicy o pow. 50m2 i będzie tą piwnicę podgrzewało w lecie. W sumie planuję tą całą instalację podłączyć do GWC o dł. ok. 30m więc takiej tragedii nie będzie. W sumie w budynku klimy i tak nie uniknę więc w lecie chłodne powietrze odprowadzane z budynku będzie chłodziło powietrze które będzie doprowadzane z zewnątrz.

----------


## pazook

Korzystając z obecności  Adama i innych doświadczonych żwirowiaków zadam pytanie - to jak w końcu lepiej - dzielić czy nie dzielić złoża?
Mam garaż 49m2 i zamierzam pod nim usypać żwirowca. Powierzchni wentylowanej mam około 200 m2.
A jeśli dzielić to jak? Styropian?

----------


## adam_mk

Przewymiarowałbym na ile się da.
Tu nie da się "przedobrzyć".
Nie dzieliłbym.
Jeden raz robota i jeden przełącznik strug mniej.
Mniejsza fabryka się robi...
I tak jest kupa rur...
Adam M.

----------


## pazook

Zamierzam dać pod całością, grubość 0,7 więc wyjdzie 34 m3.
Mam nadzieję że i na chłodzenie w miarę starczy. Dom w lesie więc nawet w czasie upałów nie będzie się zbyt nagrzewać  :Smile:

----------


## JakubS

To znowu ja :) W sumie to nie podyskutowaliśmy na temat tych zmian sprawności. Może kiedyś jeszcze się uda :)

Miałem dziś bliskie spotkania trzeciego stopnia z moimi architektami (oni chyba pączkują, na początku był jeden) i wynika mi, że będę miał miejsce pod garażem (pod resztą piwnica) no i teraz dylemat - czy 36-37 m2 wystarczy na wymiennik ?
wyjdzie z tego jakieś 30m3 
Wiem że pojęcie "wystarczy" jest kiepskie - bo po prostu mały może mniej i tyle ale to bardziej kwestia psychologiczna - czy on po pewnym czasie nie przestanie "działać" ?

----------


## adam_mk

Teoretyzujemy?
O.K.
Przestanie.
Wtedy, gdy kamienie, z jakich go zbudujesz zmienią swoje właściwości.
Wtedy, gdy woda, która jest napędem i nośnikiem ciepła np. zniknie z miejsca, gdzie on jest.

Np. Mars. Kiedyś tam była woda i mogły działać żwirowe MWC (Marsjańskie wymienniki ciepła). Teraz jej tam nie ma i działać przestały.

Generalnie - póki GWC leży w hydrosferze - będzie działał.

Będzie działał źle, jak mocno zmienią się warunki wodne. Nie powinien być zalany wodą pod trawnikiem.

W innych warunkach nic się od czasu zbudowania nie zmieni.

Budulec zastosowany ma trwałość dużą. Żwir w granicach kilkuset tysięcy lat.
Rury nieco krócej, ale tylko nieco. Tak jak i geowłuknina.

Gdyby jednak przyjąć , że proroctwo roku 2012 się sprawdzi, to mogą go uszkodzić ruchy górotworu.....  :Lol:  
Na gwiazdkę w 2012r będziesz już wiedział.  :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## matthet

Witajcie 

Chciałem zrobić przepust, aby w przyszłości (bliższej lub dalszej) mieć możliwość realizacji i podłączenia się pod GWC  - rurowe/płytowe/żwirowe. 
Czy możecie poradzić mi jak zrealizować taki przepust? Hydraulik, który rozkładał mi instalacje w fundamentach odmówił zrobienia przepustu dla GWC (pewnie mu się nie chciało) mówiąc, że nie ma pojęcia jak będzie to GWC w przyszłości montowane i pewnie instalator GWC będzie gadał, że źle zrobił.

Szacuję, że zapotrzebowanie na powietrze będzie w granicach 600m3/h

Bardzo dziękuję za wszystkie podpowiedzi bo czas mnie goni zaraz lejemy chudziak i będzie po sprawie.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Nie znam przyjmowanych przez Ciebie, do budowy instalacji, założeń, ale zakładam - że są podobne, jak te, które czynią inni....
Więc:
Dla wydatku rzędu 600m3 na godzinę i względnej, akceptowalnej ciszy na pełnym biegu tej instalacji, to ja zrobiłbym tak.
Przyjąłbym średnicę rury jako fi 200, bo powierzchnia przekroju takiej rury to 314cm2. To jest 0,0314m2.
Przy prędkości strugi nie większej niż 5m/sek (cisza) można przepchać przez taką rurę w ciągu godziny 5 x 0,0314 x 60 (na minutę) x 60 (na godzinę) = 565,2m3.
To wielkość porównywalna z wielkością zakładaną z jednoczesnym spełnieniem warunku, aby było cicho.

To takie pomarańczowe rury. Powinna się zaczynać w pomieszczeniu wentylatorowni/maszynowni/ciepłowni/kotłowni czy jak byś go nie nazwał a kończyć poza obrębem fundamentów i raczej po tej stronie domu, gdzie masz zamiar ten GWC posadowić. Rura powinna być w ziemi dość głęboko. Tak na 1,5 do 1,8m ppt, bo na tej głębokości byłby ten GWC posadowiony. Można płycej, ze spadem w kierunku złoża. Sam wybierz co lepsze.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## matthet

Dziękuję za informacje.

Czy przez 'pomarańczowe rury' rozumiesz rury kanalizacyjne?
Ja do tej pory myślałem o umieszczeniu dużo większej rury jako przepust, w który będzie można włożyć rurę docelową. Zakładałem, że przy GWC żwirowym i rurowym (np. Rehau Awaduct Thermo) stosuje się specjalne rury.

Pozdrawiam
MAciek

----------


## adam_mk

Taaa....
Stosuje...
takie... specjalne....
Wiesz na czym ta specjalność polega? Doczytałeś się gdzieś?

Bo ceny też mają takie... specjalne...
Adam M.

Tak, te do kanalizacji. Dobre są.

----------


## B.Art

Czy takie rury kanalizacyjne z tzw. spienionym rdzeniem sie nadają? Wyczytałem gdzieś, że stawiają za duży opór cieplny przez co trzeba wykonywać dłuższą instalację, za tym idzie również głębsze kopanie żeby zachować spadek, czyli ogólnie większe koszty. Podobno najlepsze są rury polipropylenowe ale te z kolei są drogie.

jakie są u Was ceny żwiru do żwirowego GWC?

----------


## adam_mk

A wyczytałeś też TAM , że zdolność do przewodzenia ziemi na takiej głębokości to średnio 2,5W/m  ?
Porównałeś te wartości?
Zrobisz to?

Ceny...
Słyszałem od 32 do 130 zł za tonę...
Adam M.

(obiegowo - to 50zł/1m3)
(około 1,6 do 1,8 tony na 1m3)

----------


## matthet

Czy robiąc ten przepust należy zwracać uwagę na grubość ścianek rury?
Kupiłem rurę PVC 200 ze ścianką 3.9 (innych nie było dziś w okolicy)

----------


## Magdala

Mam pytanie dotyczące GWC
A konkretnie rozprowadzenia instalacji wewnątrz domu
Ponieważ GWC chcemy wykorzystywać głownie latem, jako dostawę świeżego powietrza a planujemy też rozprowadzenie powietrza z kominka do pomieszczeń, pojawiła się propozycja instalatora, aby te 2 ystemy połaczyć a nie ciągnąc 2 osobnych (koszty).
Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?

----------


## adam_mk

matthet
Który przepust masz na rozumie?

Magdala
Możesz jakoś rozwinąć myśl? Pokazać koncepcję rozwiązania?
"Ponieważ GWC chcemy wykorzystywać głownie latem, "
Sugerujesz spore nadmiary kasy i "letkie" podejście do żywota...

Pomógłbym chętnie, ale o co chodzi?
Adam M.

----------


## matthet

Przepust, który mam na myśli to przejście z podłogi w kotłowni następnie pod ławą fundamentową poza obrys fundamentów.
Dalszy ciąg moich rozważań z 1.05.2008.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Grubość ścianek tej rury w okolicach przepustu ma znaczenie dla jej własności mechanicznych. Chodzi o to, żeby nie "klapła" jak ją czymś przyciśniesz.
To dobre i sztywne rury. Brać jaka jest i wstawiać. Wytrzyma.
Adam M.

----------


## B.Art

> A wyczytałeś też TAM , że zdolność do przewodzenia ziemi na takiej głębokości to średnio 2,5W/m  ?
> Porównałeś te wartości?
> Zrobisz to?
> 
> Ceny...
> Słyszałem od 32 do 130 zł za tonę...
> Adam M.
> 
> (obiegowo - to 50zł/1m3)
> (około 1,6 do 1,8 tony na 1m3)


No tak, trochę poczytałem - przy takiej cienkiej ściance jaką ma rura faktycznie wpływ współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła materiału ma nie za duże znaczenie. 
Chociaż np. rura rehau ma większą przewodność cieplną niż zwykła rura kanalizacyjna. Wartości przewodzenia dla gruntu jakie znalazłem są na poziomie 1,7 W/m ale wahania mogą być różne zależy to od jego wilgotności.

----------


## adam_mk

WIDZIAŁEŚ te rechauy?
Są ze 3 razy grubsze jak ta Twoja!!!
Jakby były takie cienkie jak ta, co ją nabyłeś, to gięłyby się ja gu.wno czy plastelina!

TERAZ chyba już mamy jasność...  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## B.Art

szczerze mówiąc nie widziałem. Czyżby to był tylko "markieting"?

z innej beczki:
Na początku tego wątku niejaki Leon sugerował, że najlepiej by było gdyby wysokość żwirowego GWC była możliwie jak najmniejsza - ma to sens, większy kontakt żwiru z gruntem ale co z oporami? Czy np złoże o szerokości 3m wysokości 0,5m i długości 10m może współpracować z dajmy na to rekuperatorem o sprężu 100Pa?

----------


## B.Art

[quote="adam_mk"]A wyczytałeś też TAM , że zdolność do przewodzenia ziemi na takiej głębokości to średnio 2,5W/m  ?
/quote]
informacja o braku sensu przy stosowaniu rur z rdzeniem spienionym wyczytałem w Magazynie Instalatora z lutego 2007 "Zasady doboru i techniczne aspekty rurowych GWC. Naturalne ciepło" ich przewodność to ok 0,04 W/mK.

----------


## adam_mk

A ile metrów grubości mają?!  :Confused:  
Ile to jest przy TAKIEJ ściance?

Co się dzieje?!  :ohmy:  Co jest grane?!  :ohmy:  
Plaga jakaś! Wracają upiory!
 :Evil:  
Zobacz tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...493570#2493570

Wszystko już było sto razy męczone...
Wiesz jakie jest PRZEWODZENIE TRMICZNE pod ziemią...
To nie to! Nie przewodzenie tylko lokalizacja w hydrosferze powoduje, że działa.
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> A wyczytałeś też TAM , że zdolność do przewodzenia ziemi na takiej głębokości to średnio 2,5W/m  ?
> 
> 
> informacja o braku sensu przy stosowaniu rur z rdzeniem spienionym wyczytałem w Magazynie Instalatora z lutego 2007 "Zasady doboru i techniczne aspekty rurowych GWC. Naturalne ciepło" ich przewodność to ok 0,04 W/mK.


Autor tego artykułu dane czerpał wprost z ... materiałów reklamowych firmy Rehau :
http://www.rehau.pl/files/Katalog_AW...o_342100PL.pdf (patrz wykres na stronie 8 )  :smile: .
Nie zastanawiał się nawet nad podawanymi tam wartościami. Lambda = 0,04 W/(m*K) mają niektóre styropiany i wełny mineralne. Rury PCV, nawet te z rdzeniem spienionym, mają ten współczynnik z pewnością większy.

----------


## B.Art

no masz, Panowie spokojnie - napisałem tylko gdzie przeczytałem, a widzę, że i Wy wcześniej to widzieliście. 
Zgadza się, że to co do tej pory znalazłem to w kółko te same slogany, nawet te same zwroty. Trudno znaleźć obiektywne źródło a gra jednak toczy się o dużą stawkę - rynek się dopiero rozwija.
A wracając do poprzedniego pytania - czy wspomniane przeze mnie powyżej złoże  żwirowe nie będzie miało zbyt dużych oporów?

----------


## adam_mk

A zamierzasz sobie zbudować bardzo złe złoże?!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
PO CO?!  :ohmy:  
Przecież to TY masz wpływ na jego opór!
Zrób sobie takie, jakie Ci potrzebne!

Weźmy rurę fi 200.
Ona ma powierzchnię przekroju 314cm2.
Jeżeli złoze zbudujemy jako kupę otoczaków o wymiarach (z sufitu!!!) dajmy na to
6 x 6 x 0,7m.
To wtedy "boczny" przekrój tego złoża będzie miał około 6 x 0,7 = 4,2 m2
Niech tego "luzu" pomiędzy otoczakami będzie tylko 2% (a jest więcej, prawie dwa razy więcej!) to wtedy suma pustej przestrzeni w takim złożu widziana w kierunku płynącej strugi powietrza wyniesie około 840cm2.
Zauważ, że 840cm2/314cm2=2,67 raza!
Blisko 3 razy więcej jest przekroju w takim złożu jak w rurze doprowadzającej/zbierającej to powietrze!

A teraz możesz mnie zacząć przekonywać, że dobrze wykonany żwirowiec stawia takie kolosalne opory, że konieczny jest "wentylator wspomagający!"

Dla mnie zawsze dotąd życie pokazywało praktycznie, że OPORY ZŁOŻA SĄ POMIJALNE!!!
Adam M.

----------


## B.Art

Widziałem zdjęcia jednego z Twoich GWC. Fakt faktem, że był to duży wymiennik, ale żwir był bardzo duży - w zasadzie to były duże kamienie, przy takim złożu opory na pewno będą małe. Pewnie regeneracja takiego trwa odpowiednio dugo. Dzięki tym fotkom i rysunkowi rozjaśniło mi się nieco; złoże jest płaskie, długie ale kierunek ruchu powietrza jest poprzeczny, w takim układzie jest szansa że powietrze przejdzie przez złoże bardziej efektywnie. Sorki za to "odkrywanie Ameryki"
Ale mnie oczywiście chodzi o koszty, im większy żwir tym drożej, jaką granulację najlepiej zastosować, żeby stosunek opór/cena był korzystny?

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:  
O co chodzi?!  :ohmy:  
Te głazy to do obłożenia dziurawych rur, żeby ich drobnica nie zasypała!
Normalna frakcja (99%) złoza to 35-65mm.
Najbardziej popularne "normatywne" otoczaki.
Stosowanie 10-100 też możliwe, ale jakby tego "10" było tak z 10%...
KAŻDY dobry. Są lepsze. Takie 35-65.
TO złoże było takie, bo takie były tam warunki.
Zawsze dobiera się lokalizację i kształt złoża do lokalnych warunków optymalizując je ile się da.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

B.Art ja robiłem ze żwiru 16-32 mm, dodałem też troszkę większych a przede wszystkim wokół rur dałem te większe 50-150 mm.

pzdr

----------


## B.Art

Dzięki za podpowiedź. Teraz "tylko' muszę znaleźć żwir w sensownych cenach.

----------


## Magdala

Adam_M:
nie planujemy zakładania rekuperatora, zatem czy zimą da nam coś GWC bez reku? a zalezy nam bardziej na naturalnej klimatyzacji, szczególnie latem.
Zatem powstał pomysł, by zimą wykorzystywać przewody rozprowadzone po domu do grzania powietrzem z kominka, a latem zamykać zawór kominkowy i "dmuchać" świezym powietrzem z GWC

----------


## Magdala

Hej hej czy ktoś ma jakieś sugestie odnośnie propozycji połączenia instalacji GWC i kominkowej wewnątrz domu?

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Zastanawiałem się jak można by połączyć takie instalacje.
Wychodzi mi , że musiałaby to być albo instalacja wentylacji nawiewnej, nadciśnieniowej z rozprowadzeniem po pokojach "suchych i czystych" i wywiewem z pomieszczeń "brudnych i mokrych", albo...
Pełna instalacja mechanicznej wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej zrównoważonej z GWC i  i ciepłem kominka "podmieszanym" do nawiewu...

Teoretycznie - wykonalne.
Adam M.

----------


## Magdala

> Witaj
> Zastanawiałem się jak można by połączyć takie instalacje.
> Wychodzi mi , że musiałaby to być albo instalacja wentylacji nawiewnej, nadciśnieniowej z rozprowadzeniem po pokojach "suchych i czystych" i wywiewem z pomieszczeń "brudnych i mokrych", albo...
> Pełna instalacja mechanicznej wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej zrównoważonej z GWC i  i ciepłem kominka "podmieszanym" do nawiewu...
> 
> Teoretycznie - wykonalne.
> Adam M.


co to znaczy "nawiewnej, nadciśnieniowej"
oraz: "wywiewem z pomieszczeń "brudnych i mokrych", "

tak łopatologicznie: jak to działa?

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Brak zadania domowego!
Pół forum o tym jest.

Nadciśnieniowa - JEDEN wentylator wpycha powietrze do domu (przez filtr). Są rury rozprowadzające to powietrze do SALONU, SYPIALNI, POKOI - pomieszczeń "czystych i suchych". Potem to wtłoczone powietrze przesuwa się tam, gdzie może sobie "uciec" - czyli do pomieszczeń "mokrych i brudnych" - WC, ŁAZIENKI, KUCHNI, SPIŻARNI, WIATROŁAPU, PRALNI, SUSZARNI.... Potem INNYMI rurami opuszcza dom.
Z domu ucieka KAŻDĄ istniejącą szczelinką! W domu jest stałe NADCIŚNIENIE powietrza wymuszane przez wentylator nawiewu.
Ma zalety, ma wady...
Adam M.

----------


## Magdala

oj dzięki  :smile:  
właściwie w każdym pomieszczeniu są kanały wentylacyjne, którymi powietrze ma też uchodzić, tzn w sypialni i salonie poza łązienkami kuchnią, garderobą garażem i kotłownią tez mam wentylację wywiewną

a możesz coś więcej na temat wad i zalet?
ja wiem, forumm....ale tak prosto, bo wy tu za mądrze rozmawiacie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Postulujesz, że trzeba zamknąć tę budę?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
 :Lol:  
Bo wszystko co mądre i dobre - to szybko mija!

Mądrzej z nami!  :Wink2:  

Kanały trzeba rozłożyć w każdym wypadku.
Przepływem powietrza w domu zarządzasz Ty. Ty decydujesz na etapie budowy gdzie wdmuchujesz a gdzie wydmuchujesz.
Coś mi się wydaje, że masz to nieoptymalnie zaprojektowane.

Wady i zalety?
Nie wszystko w domu można mieć przy wentylacji np. tylko wywiewnej (żadnych kominków na przykład..)
Są zasady i przepisy to regulujące. Poczytaj je.
Adam M.

----------


## Magdala

nie rozumiem. nie można mieć w domu kominka przy zwykłej wentylacji?

----------


## edde

nie przy *zwykłej* (grawitacyjnej) tylko przy *wywiewnej* (mechanicznej)

----------


## Magdala

aaa dzięki  :smile:

----------


## VIP Jacek

odświeżam wątek.    :big grin:  

Szukam w rozsądnej cenie czerpni ogrodowej fi 250. Czerpnia gardena w rekuperatory.pl kosztuje 650 zł netto.





Może ktoś sam wykonywał taką czerpnię i coś doradzi?

----------


## adam_mk

Firma, dla której "popełniłem" ten pierwszy i największy GWC zajmuje się "robieniem w nierdzewce" to sobie zrobili. Ładne wyszło.
Inni, zwykle po krótkim poszukiwaniu w okolicznych hurtowniach, dopadali powszechnych takich elementów z PCV. Widziałem kilka razy fi 200. Czy fi 250 jest - to nie zwracałem uwagi. Różne, różniste w kształcie i kolorze widywałem.
Adam M.

----------


## VIP Jacek

no, ale co?
dalej nie wiem, gdzie można taniej kupić - zrobić.    :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

Google i zobacz: Smay, Alnor, czerpnia dachowa.
Posadzisz na trawniku, na słupku, ale to to samo.
Adam M.

----------


## KaMaL

*edde* że niby dlaczego nie można miec kominka przy went. mech. ??? wyklucza to jedynie budownictwo pasywne, ale energooszczędne już nie, pod warunkiem, że kominek ma zamkniętą komorę spalania.

Pzdr
K.

----------


## HenoK

> *edde* że niby dlaczego nie można miec kominka przy went. mech. ??? wyklucza to jedynie budownictwo pasywne, ale energooszczędne już nie, pod warunkiem, że kominek ma zamkniętą komorę spalania.


*ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r.
w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie :*



> § 150. 
> 9. W pomieszczeniu z paleniskami na paliwo stałe, płynne lub z urządzeniami gazowymi pobierającymi powietrze do spalania z pomieszczenia i z grawitacyjnym odprowadzeniem spalin przewodem od urządzenia stosowanie mechanicznej wentylacji wyciągowej jest zabronione.
> 
> 10. Przepisu ust. 9 nie stosuje się do pomieszczeń, w których zastosowano wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną lub nadciśnieniową.

----------


## KaMaL

... to dlaczego w projekcie mamy i went. mech. i kominek (głośno myślę) ? Hmmm ??   :Roll:

----------


## HenoK

> ... to dlaczego w projekcie mamy i went. mech. i kominek (głośno myślę) ? Hmmm ??


Bo pewnie macie wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną lub nadciśnieniową  :smile: .

----------


## KaMaL

no właśnie   :big grin:  ... i do tego pkt z rozporządzenia:

10. Przepisu ust. 9 nie stosuje się do pomieszczeń, w których zastosowano wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną zrównoważoną lub nadciśnieniową.



[/i][/b]

----------


## basiekg

Witam wszystkich
w kilku miejscach na forum prosilam o pomoc w tym wzgledzie ale nikt sie nie odezwal. Zdecydowalam sie na wentyalcje mechaniczna z reku i gwc tylko kompletnie nie mam pomyslu skad wziac fimre ktora to zrobi porzadnie? domek mam typowy w projekcie jest juz dolaczony projekt wentylacji mechanicznej firmy dospel ale szukam kogos kto to zrealizuje i wykonca gwc. Fajnie by bylo gdyby sie znalazla firma z krakowa/ okolic krakowa. 
z gory dzieki

----------


## Jacekss

> *ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r.
> w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				§ 150. 
> 9. W pomieszczeniu z paleniskami na paliwo stałe, płynne lub z urządzeniami gazowymi pobierającymi powietrze do spalania z pomieszczenia i z grawitacyjnym odprowadzeniem spalin przewodem od urządzenia stosowanie mechanicznej wentylacji wyciągowej jest zabronione.
> ...


no tak ale jeśli kominek pobiera powietrze z pomieszczenia, jeśli nie czyli pobiera przez rurę z zewnątrz pod palenisko i ma komore spalania zamkniętą .. to wskazywałoby że ten przepis tego nie dotyczy i taki kominek nie jest zabroniony  :smile:  czy dobrze myśle ?

----------


## xtr

Witam,
Z innej beczki... z jakiego materialu powinny byc rury w gruncie?
Poczatkowo myslalem o zwyklych PCV (takich szarych) do kanalizacji, ale moj budowlaniec zaczal sie chwytac za glowe, ze przeciez one zostana zmiazdzone przez nacisk ziemi itp. Proponuje mi pomaranczowe w miejsce szarych, ale pomaranczowe kosztuja duzo wiecej....i teraz sam nie wiem. Wydaje mi sie, ze budowlaniec ma racje. Poltora metra ziemi w koncu troche wazy i po jakims czasie rura moze sie odksztalcic i peknac. Z drugiej strony pomiedzy pomaranczowymi a szarymi chyba nie ma az tak duzej roznicy wytrzymalosciowej, aby zagwarantowaly mi "niezniszczalnosc". Moze nalezy przestac panikowac i klasc jednak te szare??

Co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## adam_mk

Prawie, że dobrze, ale...
Te szare robione są tylko do pewnej średnicy.
Tu za małej.
Trzeba by kilka obok siebie układać.
Na jedno wyjdzie (cenowo).

Było liczone. Trzeba by się cofnąć jaki kawałek w tym wątku.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> Witam,
> Z innej beczki... z jakiego materialu powinny byc rury w gruncie?
> Poczatkowo myslalem o zwyklych PCV (takich szarych) do kanalizacji, ale moj budowlaniec zaczal sie chwytac za glowe, ze przeciez one zostana zmiazdzone przez nacisk ziemi itp. Proponuje mi pomaranczowe w miejsce szarych, ale pomaranczowe kosztuja duzo wiecej....i teraz sam nie wiem. Wydaje mi sie, ze budowlaniec ma racje. Poltora metra ziemi w koncu troche wazy i po jakims czasie rura moze sie odksztalcic i peknac. Z drugiej strony pomiedzy pomaranczowymi a szarymi chyba nie ma az tak duzej roznicy wytrzymalosciowej, aby zagwarantowaly mi "niezniszczalnosc". Moze nalezy przestac panikowac i klasc jednak te szare??
> 
> Co o tym sadzicie?


Szare są nie do gruntu za słabe, budowlaniec ma rację.

pzdr

----------


## szczukot

Ile dni w roku "dziala" tak naprawde GWC do grzania powietrza a ile do chlodzenia ?
Bo tak na moj rozum, to powietrze jest sens ogrzewac jakies 60 dni w roku (lacznie z nocami) a chlodzic moze z 30 dni (niekoniecznie juz z nocami) ?
W poztsalym okresie, uzywanie go nie ma zupelnie sensu i lepiej pobierac ze zwyklej czerpni ?

Fantom

----------


## KaMaL

Help!
Chciałbym poprosić Was o opinię/opis jak to jest z ilością kondensatu w rurowym GWC?
Niewiele ponad tydzień temu zakopaliśmy GWC jak powyżej. No i zaczynam podejrzewać, że coś tam na dole nie jest szczelne. Dwa dni temu po dokładnie siedmiu dniach już wypompowywałem słup wody wysokości 1 m (rura 200mm). Rozumiem, że podczas instalacji zebrało się w rurach trochę śniegu/lodu i że coś tam się skropliło ale aż tyle??
Na bank wszystkie elementy połączone są "na uszczelkach" - to sprawdzaliśmy. Żadne pęknięte rury/kolanka nie były instalowane - to sprawdzaliśmy. Pewne jest natomiast, że w kilku miejscach podczas wykopków pod wymiennik pojawiła się woda i może gdzieś to cholerstwo przecieka jednak?? Może pod taką masą ziemi coś tam pękło??
Materiał - kanalizacyjne rury PVC fi 200 mm.

Gorąca prośba o wypowiedzi.

Pozdrowienia, Marcin

----------


## perm

> Help!
> Chciałbym poprosić Was o opinię/opis jak to jest z ilością kondensatu w rurowym GWC?
> Niewiele ponad tydzień temu zakopaliśmy GWC jak powyżej. No i zaczynam podejrzewać, że coś tam na dole nie jest szczelne. Dwa dni temu po dokładnie siedmiu dniach już wypompowywałem słup wody wysokości 1 m (rura 200mm). Rozumiem, że podczas instalacji zebrało się w rurach trochę śniegu/lodu i że coś tam się skropliło ale aż tyle??
> Na bank wszystkie elementy połączone są "na uszczelkach" - to sprawdzaliśmy. Żadne pęknięte rury/kolanka nie były instalowane - to sprawdzaliśmy. Pewne jest natomiast, że w kilku miejscach podczas wykopków pod wymiennik pojawiła się woda i może gdzieś to cholerstwo przecieka jednak?? Może pod taką masą ziemi coś tam pękło??
> Materiał - kanalizacyjne rury PVC fi 200 mm.
> 
> 
> Gorąca prośba o wypowiedzi.
> 
> Pozdrowienia, Marcin


Skrapla się wilgoć z ciepłego powietrza na zimnej powierzchni. U ciebie jest odwrotnie (ściana rury cieplejsza niż powietrze) więc wilgoci w GWC wogóle nie powinno byc o tej porze roku. Jedyna możliwość ze coś przecieka, może któraś uszczelka się zawinęła? Może przy instalacji dostał się do rur śnieg? Połączenia z powietrzem z reku wyrzucanym twój GWC nie ma? Poczekaj jeszcze i zobacz co się będzie działo. Jak problem powróci to chyba tylko odkopywanie rur pozostaje   :sad:  .

----------


## adam_mk

Zwyczajne i normalne przesącza.
Rurowiec tak już ma...
Jest prawie niemożliwe zrobienie rurowca szczelnego OD ZEWNĄTRZ.
Przygotuj jaki zestaw do okresowego pompowania tego przesączu.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Z kazdym dniem coraz bardziej "Rezygnuje" z instalacji GWC. Chyba niezbyt oplacalny to interes do zysku z niego plynacych.

Fantom
ps. Oczywiscie przy reku zostaje.

----------


## adam_mk

A wydawałoby się, że nic prostszego jak zakopanie kawałka rury w gruncie to już nie ma....  :Roll:  

Nigdy nie lubiłem rurowców.
Są inne rozwiązania...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

> Nigdy nie lubiłem rurowców.
> Są inne rozwiązania...
> Adam M.


Masz na mysli glikolowy czy jeszcze cos innego ? Mi wstepnie za glikolowy krzykneli 12 tys  :sad: 

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Drą z Ciebie, bo nigdy nie widziałeś jak się zakopuje tę niebieską rurę wodociągową do ziemi?!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

Słyszałeś, że żadna praca nie hańbi i że nie Święci garnki lepią?  :Lol:  

Recept, przeliczeń i relacji z prac jest na tym forum sporo...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Nie mialem jeszcze czas wniknac w ceny samyc urzadze (rury, wymiennika itp). Jak zobacze, ze np kosztuja 3 tys to bede wiedziale, ze sciagaja kase na maksa.

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

1 metr bieżący rury z marketu to około 1,65zł BRUTTO.
Jak jesteś burżuj - to zakopujesz tak 150mb.
Dwa odcinki po około 75mb.
Jak jesteś Kesus to dwa po 100mb

Zrównoleglone (fi 25).

Koszt TEGO materiału to około 200 x 1,65 = 330zł *BRUTTO*
dochodzą pierdoły...
Trójniki, dwa zawory, kilka metrów rury fi 32...
W porównaniu z tym wydatkiem - groszówka...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Adam M.


No ale rurka to nie wszystko. Jest jeszcze wymiennik, nagrzewnica czy jak to zwał.

----------


## adam_mk

No!
Juwent sprzedaje poniżej tysiąca za sztukę.
Jak sobie gdzie taniej znaleźć nie umiesz...
Adam M.

----------


## perm

> No!
> Juwent sprzedaje poniżej tysiąca za sztukę.
> Jak sobie gdzie taniej znaleźć nie umiesz...
> Adam M.


Znalazłbym pewnie ale nawet nie bardzo wiem jak to wygląda  :smile: . Które to? Nie dziw się ale naprawdę nie wiem.   :oops:

----------


## adam_mk

Pogoogluj
NLW   Juwent
Celuj w 3 rzędy i tak 60 x 60cm

Adam M.

----------


## marmon

> Help!
> Chciałbym poprosić Was o opinię/opis jak to jest z ilością kondensatu w rurowym GWC?
> Niewiele ponad tydzień temu zakopaliśmy GWC jak powyżej. No i zaczynam podejrzewać, że coś tam na dole nie jest szczelne. Dwa dni temu po dokładnie siedmiu dniach już wypompowywałem słup wody wysokości 1 m (rura 200mm). Rozumiem, że podczas instalacji zebrało się w rurach trochę śniegu/lodu i że coś tam się skropliło ale aż tyle??
> Na bank wszystkie elementy połączone są "na uszczelkach" - to sprawdzaliśmy. Żadne pęknięte rury/kolanka nie były instalowane - to sprawdzaliśmy. Pewne jest natomiast, że w kilku miejscach podczas wykopków pod wymiennik pojawiła się woda i może gdzieś to cholerstwo przecieka jednak?? Może pod taką masą ziemi coś tam pękło??
> Materiał - kanalizacyjne rury PVC fi 200 mm.
> 
> Gorąca prośba o wypowiedzi.
> 
> Pozdrowienia, Marcin


U mnie w rurowym GWC to 1m zbiera się tak z pół roku. Rozwijam wtedy kable i rury, podłączam pompę i wypompowuję. U Ciebie jeżeli zrobili to nieszczelnie to chyba musisz jakąś instalację samowypompowującą zrobić bo odkopanie i zrobienie GWC od nowa to trochę słaby pomysł  :sad: 
Sam chciałem takie coś zmajstrować ale nie mogłem znaleźć pompki, która byłaby na tyle mała aby zmieścić się w rurze 200 mm i pchać wodę na 2m w górę. Niestety ja studzienkę zrobiłem z rury 200 takiej jak całe GWC  :sad:

----------


## KaMaL

Śniegu rzeczywiście się dostało w rury, ale wydawalo się ze troche mniej wody z niego bedzie po roztopieniu.

Reku nie jest jeszcze podłączona.

Pompkę do rury 200 mm mamy.

----------


## marmon

> Pompkę do rury 200 mm mamy.


Czy możesz podpowiedzieć co to za pomka?

----------


## KaMaL

Pompa, którą mamy to Omnigena WQ 180F.
http://www.omnigena.pl/index.php?act...s&action_id=51
Sprawdza się.  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

> Mi wstepnie za glikolowy krzykneli 12 tys 
> 
> Fantom


Jak się dobrze postarasz to z tych 12 tys, *10 gotówką* uda Ci się zakopać na cięższe czasy.
Tylko nie zapomnij pod którym krzakiem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Johnadias

Nasza relacja z budowy GWC rurowego.
Głębokość: 1,2- 2 metrów
Długość: 53 m
Materiał: PCV 200mm
Koszt: Rury 3 m x 18 szt = 720zł , Kształtki: 216, Żyłka 55zł = *991 zł*
Robocizna: Wykopanie i położenie 1 osoba: ok 20 godzin pracy

Wykonanie: Wykopanie rowu szerokości 220mm szpadlem na głębokość 50 cm - 120 cm. Położenie rur z przewleczoną w środku żyłką do obsługi techniczno- konserwacyjnej (polecam od kosiarek żyłkowych 3mm średnicy), spadek w kierunku czerpni ok 2 st, załamania 45 st,  podsypka z piasku i zasypanie piaskiem a następnie ziemią. Niwelacja terenu warstwą 90 cm ziemi.

[img][/img]
[img]

[/img]
Stan przed niwelacją terenu 
[img][/img]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof Jench

Witajcie - ja tez jestem tym bardzo zainteresowany i szukajac w internecie na temat GWC znalazlem strone http://www.taniaklima.pl/tk/pl/

Na GWC wpadlem przypadkowo szukajac wentylacji z rekuperatorem - wentylacja mechaniczna calego domu – ogromnie ogranicza straty ciepla
i na stronie:  http://www.bartoszwentylacja.com.pl/  zobaczylem ten GWC.

na stronie Tanaklima jest odpowiedz w FAQ: 

Czy możesz powiedzieć jak się wykonuje GWC przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych (około 1m)?

Przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych GWC można wykonać płytszy, ale należy go powiększyć lub można go wypiętrzyć ponad teren, tak, aby dno GWC było nad powierzchnia wód gruntowych.

Entuzjasta GWC. Powodzenia. Ja to bede mial !!!

----------


## Jani_63

Jeśli koniecznie chcesz wybudować górkę dla dzieci do zjeżdżania  :smile:  to oczywiście można. Tylko po co.
Przy tak wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych to tylko kłopoty.
Przy wypiętrzeniu nie uzyskasz już takiej sprawności.
Masz za to idealne warunki żeby stworzyć GWC wodne (glikolowe).
Przy tak silnie zawilgoconym gruncie będzie bardzo wydajny.
Rodzajów GWC jest i kilka, i każdy jest dedykowany dla określonych warunków gruntowych. Twoje praktycznie wykluczają zrobienie zarówno żwirowca jak i GWC rurowego.
Zrób sobie dobra kawę, lub zaopatrz się w inne napoje bo trochę czasu to zajmie i przeczytaj watek http://forum.muratordom.pl/gwc-100-s...afa,t75065.htm.
Później możesz się brać za wykonanie.   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztof Jench

Jani 63.

Dzieki za linka przeczytalem i sa tam inne rozwiazania GWC. Osobiscie niemam juz problemu z poziomem wod gruntowych dzieki meljoracji jaka musialem wykonac przy budowie pierwszego domu 15 lat temu.

Zrobilem tabele zalet i wad (tabele wcielo przy kopiowaniu !!!):

Zwirowy ZALETY
1) Wykop pod sciany fundamentowe moga byc obsypane zwirem jako GWC
2) Mozna jednoczesnie obsypac drenaz fundamentow (1 i 2 przy budowie nowego domu).
3) Bez obslugowy
4) Bez koniecznosci konserwacj
5) Filtr powietrza.
6) Kopiec plytkiego GWC moze byc jako skalniak.
7) Dobra filtracja powietrza.

Zwirowy WADY
1) Duza kubatura wykopu
2) Wymaga Regeneracji przy mniejszej kubaturze GWC.
3) Wymaga zraszania w zimie.
4) Wymaga czysty zwir i staranne wykonanie.
5) Wymaga izolacji termicznej jezeli plytko posadowiony.
6) „Plytki” wymaga kopca.

GWC WODNY 1 (rurowy-poziomy) ZALETY:
1) Istnieje mozliwosc automatyki.
2) Nie wymaga regeneracji.

GWC WODNY 1 (rurowy-poziomy) WADY:
1) Wymaga duzej powierzchni (nie przy pionowym wymienniku)
2) Duza ilosc kopania na okolo 1m glebokosci (nie przy pionowym wymienniku)
3) Duza ilosc rury (nie przy pionowym wymienniku).
4) Pompa obiegowa – nastepne urzadzenie do konserwacji i zasilania.
5) Moze przeciekac.
6) Dodatkowy wymiennik ciepla.
7) Brak filtracji

GWC WODNY 2 (studnia wodna) ZALETY:
1) Uzyskuje sie wode do celow ogrodowych i napelnianie oczka.
2) Skuteczniejsza wydajnosc.
3) Stala wilgotnosc.
4) Zajmuje malo miejsca
5) Dobra filtracja powietrza.
6) Nie wymaga regeneracji.

GWC WODNY 2 (studnia wodna) WADY:
1) Pompa obiegowa – nastepne urzadzenie do konserwacji i zasilania.
2) Wymaga odprowadzenie skroplin (staranne ulozenie rury od studni).
3) Moze zabraknac wody w studnii

Moze cos zapomnialem?

Temat GWC zamierzam bardziej sie zapoznac. Wiem tylko ze ktorys z nich wybiore.

Planuje budowe drugiego domu gdzie i tak zamierzam uzyc pompy cieplnej z pionowym (wierconym) wymiennikiem ciepla do ogrzewania domu to moze przy okacji zainstalowac i wywierc drugi wymiennik dla wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem i to mi tez wystarczy jako studnia lub wywiercic oddzielna trzecia studnie glembinowa (ktora che i tak wykonac).

Tez mysle zeby zasypac sciany fundametow wedlug wymogow techniki zwirowego GWC (przy okazji ulozyc drenaz fundamentow) i tak uzyskac GWC o duzej kubaturze. Detale zostawie projektantowi.

Drugi planowany dom bedzie postawiony na dzialce gdzie jest juz 8m3 szambo ktore po oczyszczeniu uzyje jako zbiornik na deszczowke lub uzyje jako GWC WODNY 1 z wezownica i glykolem i wymiennikiem ciepla "woda powietrze" i zaoszczedze sobie wiercenie i kopanie.

Faktycznie jest wiele rodzajow GWC i jest sie nad czym zastanawiac.

----------


## szczukot

Pytanko : w jaka rure mozna przejsc w glikolowym w srodku domu do wymiennika ? 
Mam taki problem, ze juz teraz zamykam wszystko w srodku, a rur na zewnatrz nie poloze teraz (pogoda itp). W zwiazku z tym, chce przygotowac instalacje wewnetrzna miedzy reku (na strychu) a glikolowym. Jaka wiec rure (miedz ?) moge puscic aby polaczyc potem nagrzewnice z niebieska rura wodna wychodzaca z ziemi ?

Fantom

----------


## aadamuss24

Daj niebieską i nie będziesz miał problemów z połączeniem tego z dolnym źródłem. pozdr adam

----------


## szczukot

a przed sama nagrzewnica wchodzi sie w miedz ?

Fantom

----------


## Mice

> Twoje praktycznie wykluczają zrobienie zarówno żwirowca


eee tam, da się, ja mam okresowo na 60cm i mam żwirowca tylko trzeba to zrobić z głową czyli pod domem który ławy ma powyżej wody.




> Zwirowy WADY
> 1) Duza kubatura wykopu
> 2) Wymaga Regeneracji przy mniejszej kubaturze GWC.
> 3) Wymaga zraszania w zimie.
> 4) Wymaga czysty zwir i staranne wykonanie.
> 5) Wymaga izolacji termicznej jezeli plytko posadowiony.
> 6) „Plytki” wymaga kopca.


1. robisz w fundamentach i nie ma problemu
2. za zaoszczędzone pieniądze na wykopie dajesz więcej kamieni  :Wink2: 
3. nie wymaga chyba, że chcesz ostro wentylować chałupę
4. zgadza się ale da się to zrobić
5 i 6. nie jeśli jest pod domem.

----------


## Krzysztof Jench

> Napisał Jani_63
> 
> Twoje praktycznie wykluczają zrobienie zarówno żwirowca
> 
> 
> eee tam, da się, ja mam okresowo na 60cm i mam żwirowca tylko trzeba to zrobić z głową czyli pod domem który ławy ma powyżej wody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mice
Pytanie: Czy masz zwirowca pod calym domem? Ale zapewnie nie pod lawami fundamentowymi. Co jesli lawy stoja na pograniczy wody grunowej - chyba zostaje wtedy jedynie obsypac caly dom zwirem. Zwiru bedzie na tyle ze bedzie mozna czerpac powietrze przez caly czas bez regeneracji - i tak zamierzam zalozyc automat wylaczajacy na noc.

Myslalem ze zraszanie jest potrzebne do utrzymania wilgoci w powietrzu zima? Ale z checia od tego odstapie.

Coraz bardziej podoba mi sie ten zwirowy GWC nad innymi rozwiazanami.

----------


## Mice

> Mice
> Pytanie: Czy masz zwirowca pod calym domem? Ale zapewnie nie pod lawami fundamentowymi. Co jesli lawy stoja na pograniczy wody grunowej - chyba zostaje wtedy jedynie obsypac caly dom zwirem. Zwiru bedzie na tyle ze bedzie mozna czerpac powietrze przez caly czas bez regeneracji - i tak zamierzam zalozyc automat wylaczajacy na noc.
> 
> Myslalem ze zraszanie jest potrzebne do utrzymania wilgoci w powietrzu zima? Ale z checia od tego odstapie.
> 
> Coraz bardziej podoba mi sie ten zwirowy GWC nad innymi rozwiazanami.


Pod garażem i kawałkiem części mieszkalnej w sumie jakieś 36m2
Pod ławami to raczej nie da rady   :Wink2:  

Zraszanie jest potrzebne tylko wtedy kiedy użytkujesz WM tak, że obniżasz wilgotność w domu. U mnie zimą chodzi na absolutnym minimum i poniżej 47% wilgotności nigdy nie spadło dlatego uważam, że zraszanie nie jest potrzebne. U kogoś kto nie gotuje w domu, nie pierze, nie ma kwiatów i mieszka sam rzeczywiście zraszanie może być potrzebne.

ławy na pograniczu wody niczego nie zmieniają należy je obsypać piaskiem od zewnątrz, jak ktoś chce może zrobić drenaż ale nie ma gdzie odprowadzić.
Jedyne co proponuję i co sam robiłem przed zaplanowaniem żwirowca i głebokości ław to profesjonalne badania gruntu oraz całoroczne sprawdzenie poziomu wody przez wkopanie rury pcv fi160 w pionie i obserwacja co się dzieje.

Nie rozumiem tego obsypywania całego domu żwirem, do czego zmierzasz ?

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał Jani_63
> 
> Twoje praktycznie wykluczają zrobienie zarówno żwirowca
> 
> 
> eee tam, da się, ja mam okresowo na 60cm i mam żwirowca tylko trzeba to zrobić z głową czyli pod domem który ławy ma powyżej wody.


Praktycznie nie znaczy niemożliwe.
Z opisu wynikało że po prostu masz idealne warunki dla glikolowa. W takim gruncie byłby bardzo efektywny.
Nic nie wspominałeś że masz zrobiona meliorację i problem wysokich wód gruntowych na Twojej działce już nie istnieje.
Położona tak dawno temu już dawno ustabilizowała poziom wód gruntowych, a to zmienia sytuacje. :smile: 



> zamierzam uzyc pompy cieplnej z pionowym (wierconym) wymiennikiem ciepla do ogrzewania domu


W takim przypadku możesz przewymiarować odwierty i to DZ wykorzystywać jako wymiennik GWC.
Plusem będzie szybsza regeneracja gruntu który będzie odbierał ciepło z wymiennika w okresie letnim

Żwirowiec dobrze policzony i wykonany jest chyba najwszechroniejszym GWC.
Oprócz funkcji podstawowej jaką jest wymiana ciepła idealnie stabilizuje wilgotność i filtruje powietrze nawiewane. 
Układasz go oczywiście miedzy ławami fundamentowymi o nie pod nimi, co znacznie ogranicza koszty i ilość robót ziemnych.
Nie musisz go kłaść pod całym domem (ekonomia).
Wystarczy jak jego kubatura będzie odpowiadać mniej więcej powierzchni wentylowanej.
Tak policzony wystarcza praktycznie do pracy ciągłej.
A jeszcze jedno. Z nawilżania bym raczej nie rezygnował. Koszt wykonanie praktycznie zerowy, a może się jednak przydać do nawilżania i okresowego przepłukiwania złoża.
Połóż rury bo później ich nie będzie jak dołożyć i najwyżej nie podłączaj. Zawsze będziesz miał w przyszłości pole manewru 
 :Wink2:

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jani_63
> 
> ...


Nic nie pisałem o melioracji   :cool:  
Woda tak wysoko jest wiosną/jesienią i melioracja nie pomaga (choć faktycznie jest, niestety ma kilkadziesiąt lat) cała okolica przelewa wody gruntowe przez styk osiedla z lasem gdzie właśnie ja mieszkam i w tym czasie melioracja jest pełna podobnie jak rowy, po prostu nie nadąża z odbiorem. Latem woda jest na 2m. Gdybyby woda stała tak non stop to można robić glikolowy ale po tym co piszą właściciele glikolowców o ich wydajności pozostanę przy kamieniach   :Lol:

----------


## Jani_63

O melioracji było w nawiązaniu do tego cytatu:



> Osobiscie niemam juz problemu z poziomem wod gruntowych dzieki meljoracji jaka musialem wykonac przy budowie pierwszego domu 15 lat temu.


Jak pisałem pojawił się wcześniej Twój post. Stąd przekłamanie że to dotyczyło Twojej wypowiedzi   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Choć mimowolnie trafiłem   :Lol:

----------


## Krzysztof Jench

[quote="Mice"]


> oraz całoroczne sprawdzenie poziomu wody przez wkopanie rury pcv fi160 w pionie i obserwacja co się dzieje.
> 
> Nie rozumiem tego obsypywania całego domu żwirem, do czego zmierzasz ?


Do czego zmierzam?

Po wykonaniu fundamentow z odpowiednia pionowa termo i wodna izolacja, polozyc drenaz przykryc go, dno i sciany wykopu geowloknina, obsypac zwirem, przykryc geowluknina, zasypac dowolnym materialem do poziomu planowanego ogrodu minus parenascie centymetrow na opaske. W trakcie obsypywania zamontowac dwie rury kanalizacyjne o odpowiedniej srednicy (powiedzmy fi 250) na przeciwnych rogach / koncach domu.

Jedna rura bedzie zasysala powietrze (ze zwiru kolanko lub rura scieta pod skosem 45 stopni - zwieksza powierzchnie wyjscia rury i wystawiona 1,5m nad poziomem przyszlego poziomu ogrodka, mozna tez odejsc od domu ta czerpnia, pozioma rura zakopana w ziemi (na tym samym poziomie co poziom dolu GWC) do dowolnie wybranego miejsca. Pozostala rura po przeciwnym rogu / koncu doprowadzona do centrali WM z rekuperatirem wewnatrz domu (najlepiej w piwnicy). 

Drenaz moze byc odprowadzony do studni chlonnej lub do rozsaczania gleboko pod trawnikiem.

W trakcie zasypywania zwirem, zamontowac w odpowiednich miejscach studzienki pod deszczowke i odprowadzic w dowolne miejsce (nawet do drenazu) raczej nie bezposrednio do samego GWC gdyz moze powstac problem z zamuleniem zwiru. 

W skrocie, dom bedzie stal w srodku zwirowego GWC a powietrze czerpane bedzie mialo dwie sciezki obchodzac dom (i sadze ze tez ten sposob bedzie pomagal utrzymac suche fundamenty).

----------


## Jani_63

> W skrocie, dom bedzie stal w srodku zwirowego GWC a powietrze czerpane bedzie mialo dwie sciezki obchodzac dom (i sadze ze tez ten sposob bedzie pomagal utrzymac suche fundamenty).


 :ohmy:  
To nie ma prawa zadziałać    :sad:

----------


## Mice

Czytam, czytam i nie rozumiem   :Roll:  
Chcesz puścić powietrze przez warstwę drenarską żwiru to rozumiem i to jest bez sensu, z różnych powodów choćby frakcja żwiru.
Dodatkowo nie połączysz odpowiednio tych dwóch złóż ze sobą tak aby to szło bez dużych oporów.
Pomijając komplikacje rozwiązanie bez sensu.

----------


## Krzysztof Jench

Mice i Jani_63

Dzieki, poto jest wlasnie forum zeby wymieniac poglady.

Macie racje, poco kombinowac i komplikowac. Poprostu zrobie GWC od strony czerpni i jedynie tutaj zrobie jak opisalem wyzej (obsypie zwirem fundament).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczukot

> Pytanko : w jaka rure mozna przejsc w glikolowym w srodku domu do wymiennika ? 
> Mam taki problem, ze juz teraz zamykam wszystko w srodku, a rur na zewnatrz nie poloze teraz (pogoda itp). W zwiazku z tym, chce przygotowac instalacje wewnetrzna miedzy reku (na strychu) a glikolowym. Jaka wiec rure (miedz ?) moge puscic aby polaczyc potem nagrzewnice z niebieska rura wodna wychodzaca z ziemi ?
> 
> Fantom


I zakladajac, ze dam zwykla rure wodna/niebieska, to czy na odcinku wyjscia z ziemi do dojcia do nagrzewnicy powinna byc jakos specjalnie ocieplona itp ? Czy moge ja po prostu puscic w styropianie lub zupelnie na wierzchu ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Pomyśl !
Głupie pytania zadajesz czasem   :Wink2: 

Jak w dachu zrobi się jedna mała dziurka to Cię zaleje ?
Nie !
To dlaczego ją załatasz ?   :Lol: 

Wytnij rowek w styro i zalej pianką. Wystarczy na krótkim odcinku .

----------


## szczukot

Chodzi mi o prowdzenie w domu. Mam jedna sciane cala w stryropianie (od garazu). I zastanawiam sie, czy nie wyjsc z ziemi, wejsc w ten stryropian i isc nim do gory. A na to wszytsko znowu nalozyc syropian, zatynkowac itp. Zastanawiam sie tylko, czy nie beda tam zachodzily jakies dziwne sprawy typu skraplanie wody na tej rurce i spore w przyszlosci problemy z ta sciana.

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

Zaiste, dziwne pytania zadajesz   :Lol:  
Zjawiska jakie mogą występować są takie same jak jak w przypadku każdego kanału, rury przetłaczającej czynnik o innej temperaturze niż temperatura otoczenia.
Żeby temu zapobiec należy izolować.  
Jeśli izolacja z wełny, która jest higroskopijna daje sobie doskonale radę, to czemu styropian ma mieć z tym problem?

----------


## szczukot

Czyli dobrze mysle, i moge smailo wstawiac w ta sciane ze styropianu. Jasne. wolalem sie upewnic  :smile: 

Choc wlasnei przemyslalem temat, i bede mial z tym sporo problemow.
Postaram sie wiec wykorzystac jeden z kanalow wentylacyjnych do przeprowadzenia rury (bedzie nieuzywany). Ale tam w zaden spsoob tej rury nie ocieple. Mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie mi sie tam woda zbierala na dole  :smile: 
No i od gory jakos bede musial zamknac kanal, aby mi tam nie wialo i zimno nie bylo bo cale cieplo z glikolu wyciagnie.

Fantom

----------


## dpo

cos temat  podupadl :sad: 

Ja chyba zrobie GWC z maxow stad tez zainteresowany jestem jak najwieksza iloscia informacji od szczesliwych (mam nadzieje) uzytkownikow.

Wogole jest jakis watek poswiecony GWC z maxow  ? Szukam i szukam ale ta forumowa"wyszukiwarka" jest do d.................

----------


## noc

Również jestem mocno zainteresowany GWC ceramicznym. Miałem zamiar kopać ogródek jesienią, jednak będę musiał odłożyć to do wiosny (obowiązki w pracy  :bash: ). Planuję ułożyć ceramikę na powierzchni ok. 48m2 , czy to będzie optymalne do tego domu- w Melisie ''Archonu''? Przeliczanie jest trochę nieszablonowe - pow. 147 m2 , kubatura ok. 700m3 , brak stropu nad salonem. Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak sprawują się ceramiczne, jednym  z pierwszych (jeśli nie pierwszy) był Magus , może już ma pierwsze, obiektywne spostrzeżenia. Jeśli nie ma negatywnych ocen to wiosną na ogródek wjeżdża koparka. Jeśli wydajność będzie słaba, to inwestycja przynajmniej mnie nie zdołuje. Oczekuję niecierpliwie na opinię.

----------


## k62

GWC ceramiczny 
1. Magus
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4294823

2. Manieq82
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4276345

Więcej poniżej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4486659

site:forum.muratordom.pl  "GWC ceramiczny"

----------


## noc

Dzięki ale niestety czekamy na opinie użytkowników, zarówno zadowolonych i niezadowolonych. Jak TO zrobić to już wiemy.

----------


## adam_mk

Niedługo będę tam trochę grzebał...
Popytam, zrobię może jakie pomiary...
Napiszę tu. 
Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Jani 63.
> Zwirowy WADY
> 1) Duza kubatura wykopu
> 2) Wymaga Regeneracji przy mniejszej kubaturze GWC.
> 3) Wymaga zraszania w zimie.
> 4) Wymaga czysty zwir i staranne wykonanie.
> 5) Wymaga izolacji termicznej jezeli plytko posadowiony.
> 6) „Plytki” wymaga kopca.


Odpowiedzi:
ad 1 - przy pojedynczym GWC (pracującym jak rurowy 12h na dobę) dół ma objętość kilkanaście m3 - czy to dużo?
ad2 - każdy GWC wymaga regeneracji. Dlatego buduje się tzw syjamskie GWC jeden dół a w nim dwa złoża żwiru, niektóre jego elementy sa pojedyncze/wspólne  - taniej niż budowa 2 GWC (syjamski pozwala na jego 24h pracę)
ad 3 - nie wymaga, ale jak jest to przy suchym gruncie rodzimym szybsza wymiana energii z żwirem. Inne GWC nie mają tej mozliwości
ad 4 - to prawda ale wszystkie wymagają starannego wykonania
ad 5 - obojętnie na jakiej głebokości sie go wykonuje zawsze ma izolacje termiczną. Chyba że góra GWC na ok 4m głebokości - ale to bez sensu tak głęboko kopać taniej z izolacją
ad 6 - to prawda - jeżeli woda gruntowa jest mniej niż 1m to go trzeba wypiętrzyć i jednocześnie spłaszczyć. Warunek nad żwirowym GWC tylko trawa

----------


## autorus

A jeśli żwirowiec jest pod garażem to tez potrzebuje izolacji od góry? W planach miałem podłogę na gruncie w garażu w formie kostki brukowej.

----------


## kajmanxxl

izolacja zależy od głębokości na jakiej będziesz miał złoże czyli jak góra złoża poniżej 2m to możesz nie robić izolacji, garaż na złożu ma pośrednie znaczenie i pamiętaj o tym że fundament garażu będzie bardziej wychładzał okolice złoża więc też trzeba go ocieplić

----------


## autorus

Garaz oczywiscie bedzie ocieplony. 
Planowane warstwy:
  - piasek rodzimy
-  geowloknina
-   zwir 0,7m
-   geowloknina 
-   styropian 5cm
-   piasek
-   kostka brukowa

Czy moze to tak wygladac? A moze cos zmienic?

Nowa koncepcja  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

Wg mnie to Ci nic nie da. Musialby to byc jakis gaz czy spray. Jak wlejesz plyn to poplynie centymetrowa strozka po dnie rury.
Może ozonowanie czy coś w tym stylu ?

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

jak był szczelnie zatkany to nic się w nim nie zabrudziło ani nie zdechło, można śmiało podłączać do instalacji
jak coś jest nie tak to od razu będzie czuć w powietrzu nawiewowym

----------


## autorus

Ja bym nic nie robił.

----------


## MRQ69

Witam, odkopię trochę temat.
Dom będę stawiał wiosną, zaczynam rozpracowywanie tematów grzania c.o. i c.w.u.
Założeniem jest uzyskanie źródła dla WM i PC powietrze-woda. 
1. Dla WM, która pracuje 24/7 - założona wydajność to maksymalnie 370 m3/h/200 Pa. - wstępnie urządzenie AERIS 350,
Z powodu konieczności regeneracji GWC żwirowego planuję zastosowanie rozwiązania "syjamskiego" - dwie czerpnie, ale jak to dokładnie się robi, blado.
Jaka ilość żwiru wystarczy na ogarnięcie do 400m3/h ? blado.
Czy kwestia rozprowadzenia powietrza po całej "powierzchni" wymiennika jest nadal wałkowana? Jakie są dobre praktyki w tym względzie?
2. PC chciałbym łyknąć z tej strony http://www.chigo.pl/pompy-ciepla/pw-ze-zbiornikiem.html pytanie, czy one zechce pracować z GWC.
I tu podobna śpiewka jak wyżej, GWC syjamski, jaki? Jaką założyć pojemność dla 6kW? I czy to 6kW starczy do ogrzania C.O i C.W.U. w domku jednorodzinnym z podpisu?

----------


## kajmanxxl

wm i pc z jednego żwirowca nawet podwójnego to i tak coś przekombinowane

----------


## jasiek71

taki GWC żwirowy to drożej wyjdzie niż dolne źródło dla PC gruntowej ... :wink:

----------


## MRQ69

OK, ja chcę dwa syjamy osobno, jeden syjam pod WM jeden syjam pod PC. 1 i 2 to osobne przypadki. :no:

----------


## kajmanxxl

dobra ale może jakoś schematycznie to opisz a najlepiej narysuj bo ja nadal nie rozumiem jak to ma działać i co Ty chcesz osiągnąć, z tego co na razie zrozumiałem to jest przerost formy nad treścią, skomplikowana instalacja żeby to wszystko połączyć  a pamiętaj że to grube kanały około 250mm więc prawdopodobnie musisz mieć jakieś pomieszczenie na ten cały galimatias

----------


## MRQ69

Dobrze więc, co chcę osiągnąć to ujęcie powietrza dla dwóch systemów, wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją oraz dla pompy ciepła powietrze-woda.
Z tu prowadzony rozmów wnioskuję, że najtańszym i wydajnym jest gruntowy wymiennik na bazie żwiru.
Wentylacja mechaniczna będzie pracowała przez całą dobę, więc zgodnie z informacjami z tego forum muszę zaplanować 12h odpoczynek do regeneracji. Obejściem tego jest utworzenie GWC na bazie żwiru w sposób syjamski tj. przewymiarowanie wielkości GWC o ok.50%, wykonanie dwóch czerpni powietrza zewnętrznego, co jeszcze nie wiem, bo nie dokopałem się do w miarę dla mnie zrozumiałego schematu takiego GWC żwirowego.
Drugi GWC żwirowy - osobny od tego do wentylacji mechanicznej - chcę przygotować do współpracy z pompą ciepła powietrze-woda, aby pompa ta nawet zimą nie grzała nagrzewnicą tylko jakąś sprawność uzyskiwała. W tym wypadku od późnej jesieni do wiosny generalnie planuję tylko nocne nabijanie zasobnika na "tańszej" taryfie, ale nie wiem czy to wystarczy więc jeżeli cenowo to będzie możliwe również chciałbym przewymiarować GWC żwirowe na syjamską modłę.

Nie wiem tylko jaką metodologię przyjmuje się do wyliczania takiego złoża, jak się je konstruuje i czy to w ogóle zda egzamin. Nie bardzo jeszcze widzę podłączenie GWC żwirowego pod PC, która ujęcie powietrza ma w formie wentylatora.

----------


## autorus

> OK, ja chcę dwa syjamy osobno, jeden syjam pod WM jeden syjam pod PC. 1 i 2 to osobne przypadki.


O ile projekt twojego domku można obejżec bez problemu o tyle OZC już nie. Piszę o linkach w podpisie.

----------


## MRQ69

Trzeba wyrypać polskie znaki z nazwy pliku - zmień nazwę po ściągnięciu na aaa i się otworzy.

----------


## autorus

ok, a co to za rozszerzenie .ozd? czym to otworzyć?

----------


## MRQ69

Ja otwieram OZC 4.7 Pro, bo w nim robiłem.

----------


## kajmanxxl

ta opcja pompy ciepła zasilanej z gwc nie bardzo mi się podoba, pomiędzy nimi musiał byś prawdopodobnie wstawić wentylator ze względu na za duży opór złoża więc dodatkowy koszt, jeżeli upierasz się przy gwc to szybciej rurowiec by tu pasował, Jasiek71 ma taki więc może coś podpowie, kiepskie mam rozeznanie w pompach ciepła bo to drogie zabawki ale jeśli też się przy tym upierasz to nie lepiej założyć glikon woda, co do żwirowców to AdamMK kiedyś napisał że dobrze się sprawdza z 10% złoże w stosunku do powierzchni domu a każde przewymiarowanie poprawi sprawność, ja mam zrobione 2x15m3 na 120m2 jak to się sprawdza jeszcze odpowiedzieć nie mogę świeżutko zrobiony

----------


## MRQ69

Ze GWC do PC się chyba wyleczę, bo mogę się w 50k nie zamknąć z kotłownią i wszystkim, jednak gazik i kondensat, ale pod WM rozważę. Może w fundamencie?

Macie jakiś ludzki schemat jak tego syjama zrobić?

----------


## desmear

> Witam, odkopię trochę temat.
> 
> 1. Dla WM, która pracuje 24/7 - założona wydajność to maksymalnie 370 m3/h/200 Pa. - wstępnie urządzenie AERIS 350,
> ?


Na samym początku masz już błędne założenie. Błędne bo bierzesz pod uwagę jakieś teoretyczne dane które nie mają żadnego przełożenia na praktykę. A praktyka jest taka, że w 3 nowych domach z WM i rekuperacją (jeden mój, dwa pozostałe moich znajomych) WM więcej czasu nie chodzi niż chodzi. 
U mnie sterownik uruchamia WM na minimalnej wydajności w parzystych godzinach na 30 minut (z dodatkowym uruchomieniem w okresie popołudniowym - gotowanie, i wieczornym - branie prysznica) . Żadnego zaduchu, ciągle świeże powietrze, wilgotność w taką pogodę jak teraz nie przekracza 55%. Przy większych mrozach spada szybko poniżej 50%. 
Ciągle działająca WM w każdym z domów powodowała dyskomfort - nadmierne wysuszenie. Możesz być zupełnie pewien, że również nie będziesz jej tak używał jak planujesz.

----------


## kajmanxxl

na wysuszanie powietrza jest właśnie najlepsze gwc żwirowe, Desmear co ty rozumiesz przez komfort ile wymian powietrza? bo to o czym piszesz pachnie za dużym przepływem chwilowym powietrza w tych instalacjach, niech zgadnę robiła je ta sama osoba lub firma

----------


## kajmanxxl

co do schematu gwc to jakiś gdzieś tu na forum jest ale niema jakiś żelaznych norm każdy robi to co może, mówi się że złoże powinno mieć 70cm wysokości ja się z tym nie zgadzam bo większa powierzchnia zapewni lepszy  odbiór ciepła z ziemi

----------


## kajmanxxl

pomyślałem i może dobrym pomysłem było by zainstalowanie tej pc na wylocie wm ciepłe powietrze z domu można tak wykorzystać jeśli przepływ będzie wystarczający

----------


## desmear

> na wysuszanie powietrza jest właśnie najlepsze gwc żwirowe, Desmear co ty rozumiesz przez komfort ile wymian powietrza? bo to o czym piszesz pachnie za dużym przepływem chwilowym powietrza w tych instalacjach, niech zgadnę robiła je ta sama osoba lub firma



każdą instalację robił kto inny. swoją robiłem ja sam. kubatura budynku 600m3. rekuperator wydajność max 300m3. skręcony na minimum ma może 60m3/godz. przy temp. zewn -5 i ciągłym chodzie na minimalnych obrotach potrafił zejść poniżej 45% wilgotności w domu. mieszkańcy to 2 dorosłych + 2 małych dzieci w każdym z podanych budynków.

przez komfort rozumiem komfort- jest wtedy gdy go odczuwam, brak ja go nie czuję. krotności wymian powietrza mnie nie interesują, bo one (te zalecane w "durnych" normach mówiących bardziej chyba o salach kinowych lub halach sportowych)   nijak nie przekładają się na mój komfort.


zobaczcie to opracowanie http://www.akacje6.pl/wspolnoty/pdf/...eszkaniach.pdf
 podają że na człowieka powinno być do dyspozycji 12m3 na godzinę, czyli na 4os. rodzinę 48 m3 !!! po "kiego grzyba" więc zakładacie wymiany 300m3/godz. no chyba że macie rodzinę jak Kelly Familie

----------


## desmear

> pomyślałem i może dobrym pomysłem było by zainstalowanie tej pc na wylocie wm ciepłe powietrze z domu można tak wykorzystać jeśli przepływ będzie wystarczający


będzie mniej więcej tak skuteczne jak próba ogrzania hali sportowej zapalniczką. powietrzna pompa cieplna "przerzuca" setki m3 powietrza czyli rekuperacja to jak kropla w morzu

----------


## kajmanxxl

faktycznie bardzo ciekawe opracowanie i bardzo logiczne, ja mam doświadczenie z wielkimi instalacjami wentylacyjno-grzewczyni i nie jeden projekt miałem w rękach, między innymi robiłem też instalację dla szpitalnego bloku operacyjnego gdzie wymogi były naprawdę wysokie i tęgie głowy to liczyły, wszystko to sprowadza się do minimum  jednej wymiany na godzinę, opierając się na tym opracowaniu i licząc 48m3/h na 4osoby to jeśli znajdują się w jednym pokoju 5x4m2 też wychodzi jedna wymiana, czyli by komfortowo mogły się poruszać po całym mieszkaniu i zawsze być w jednym pomieszczeniu razem to dalej jest jedna wymiana u mnie około 300m3/h

co do pompy ciepła to już przeglądnąłem DTR jednej i przemiela 1800m3/h czyli faktycznie nic by to niedało

----------


## autorus

> zobaczcie to opracowanie http://www.akacje6.pl/wspolnoty/pdf/problemy-z-wentylacja-w-mieszkaniach.pdf
>  podają że na człowieka powinno być do dyspozycji 12m3 na godzinę, czyli na 4os. rodzinę 48 m3 !!! po "kiego grzyba" więc zakładacie wymiany 300m3/godz. no chyba że macie rodzinę jak Kelly Familie


Coś w tym jest bo u mnie w jednej części gdzie kubatura wynosi ok 600m3 zaproponowano mi reku 700m3/h. A tam mam mieszkać 5 osób i na dodatek jedno pomieszczenie ma kubaturę ok 250m3. Wszystko wyliczone oczywiście z norm ale zdrowy rozsądek gdzieś imo zaginał.

----------


## MRQ69

desmear, wymiany liczone są dla całego systemu, nie tylko dla ludzi. Jak masz grawitacyjną wentylację to też wiucha ile da rady nie pytając się ile rodzina liczy. Możesz zawsze wrzucić niższy bieg na reku i będzie mniej, w ofertach zawsze podają maksymalny wydatek, sęk tkwi ile biegów ma reku i ile przy jakim biegu będzie pchał.

----------


## autorus

> desmear, wymiany liczone są dla całego systemu, nie tylko dla ludzi. .


 dziwnie to zabrzmiało  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> desmear, wymiany liczone są dla całego systemu, nie tylko dla ludzi. Jak masz grawitacyjną wentylację to też wiucha ile da rady nie pytając się ile rodzina liczy. Możesz zawsze wrzucić niższy bieg na reku i będzie mniej, w ofertach zawsze podają maksymalny wydatek, sęk tkwi ile biegów ma reku i ile przy jakim biegu będzie pchał.


ja właśnie staram się Wam na to zwrócić uwagę, że wymiany liczone są dla całego systemu a nie dla ludzi co w efekcie jest bzdurą bo zarówno dla samotnego Blaka Carringtona w swojej 1000 metrowej posiadłości jak i dla 5 osobowej rodziny siedzącej w M3 zakłada jedną wymianę kubatury. BZDURA. Wentylujesz nie dla kubatury tylko dla mieszkańców i na nich powinieneś to przeliczać. Liczenie na kubaturę ma sens w przypadku sal kinowych/teatralnych/szkolnych czy koncertowych bo tam ich wielkość wiąże się z zakładaną ilością osób i musisz założyć ich komplet żeby ktoś nie padł z braku tlenu. W domu jego kubatura często ma się nijak do ilości mieszkańców !!!

----------


## MRQ69

Oj, a karaluchy, pająki, roztocza, grzyby, kwiatki, konwekcja trzeba coś założyć, bo się podusimy, no i zapach może się zrobić niewesoły  :big tongue: 
Ja tam mądrych nie neguję, jak jakiś mądry profesor w technice wentylacji zakładał zabawy z grawitacją i od tej pory baaardzo ciężko panom kominiarzom jest wytłumaczyć, że tu jest wentylacja mechaniczna, nie są wymagane kratki i kominy.

----------


## jbloch

> Witam, odkopię trochę temat.
> Dom będę stawiał wiosną, zaczynam rozpracowywanie tematów grzania c.o. i c.w.u.
> Założeniem jest uzyskanie źródła dla WM i PC powietrze-woda. 
> 1. Dla WM, która pracuje 24/7 - założona wydajność to maksymalnie 370 m3/h/200 Pa. - wstępnie urządzenie AERIS 350,
> Z powodu konieczności regeneracji GWC żwirowego planuję zastosowanie rozwiązania "syjamskiego" - dwie czerpnie, ale jak to dokładnie się robi, blado.
> Jaka ilość żwiru wystarczy na ogarnięcie do 400m3/h ? blado.
> Czy kwestia rozprowadzenia powietrza po całej "powierzchni" wymiennika jest nadal wałkowana? Jakie są dobre praktyki w tym względzie?
> 2. PC chciałbym łyknąć z tej strony http://www.chigo.pl/pompy-ciepla/pw-ze-zbiornikiem.html pytanie, czy one zechce pracować z GWC.
> I tu podobna śpiewka jak wyżej, GWC syjamski, jaki? Jaką założyć pojemność dla 6kW? I czy to 6kW starczy do ogrzania C.O i C.W.U. w domku jednorodzinnym z podpisu?


N o ale tą PC to ty długo nie pocieszysz się grzejąc co.

----------


## kajmanxxl

każdy system wentylacyjny, co, elektryczny, liczy się na 75% przy normalnym użytkowaniu a zapas 25% jest dla bezpieczeństwa użytkowników i urządzeń, jak już Ci Desmear wyliczyłem według tego opracowania norma 1 wymiany jest wyliczona dla średniej rodziny znajdującej się w jednym pokoju, niestety w małych instalacjach na chwilę obecną nie jest dostępna w jakiś normalnych cenach inteligentna automatyka która potrafiła by skierować to świeże powietrze dokładnie tam gdzie jest potrzebne i w odpowiedniej ilości, dlatego wylicza się tą jedną wymianę dla całego budynku a użytkownikowi daje się możliwość zmniejszenia tego przepływu

----------


## marekbo

Ile rury należy zakopać przy GWC żwirowym dla domku 80m2?, będę wdzięczny za pomocny link  :smile:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ile rury należy zakopać przy GWC żwirowym dla domku 80m2?, będę wdzięczny za pomocny link


Na temat żwirowego GWC tu sa potrzebne informacje: taniaklima_pl - jest tez tam porównanie rurowego i żwirowego GWC
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## marekbo

> Na temat żwirowego GWC tu sa potrzebne informacje: taniaklima_pl - jest tez tam porównanie rurowego i żwirowego GWC
> Pozdrawiam
> Witek


Będę wdzięczny za link do informacji o budowie (ile rur itp) nie mogę odszukać tej informacji.

----------


## szczukot

Ale jakich rur do GEC żwirowego ??

Fantom

----------


## marekbo

> Ale jakich rur do GEC żwirowego ??
> 
> Fantom


Tak chodzi mi o GWC żwirowe  :smile: ,

----------


## szczukot

To o jakie rury tam chodzi ?

Fantom

----------


## marekbo

> To o jakie rury tam chodzi ?
> 
> Fantom


Chodzi mi o te rury, które są zakopane w warstwie żwiru (nawiercone otwory), czy to są zwykłe rury kanalizacyne?, ile tych rur należy podłączyć?

----------


## karniej18

Witam , jestem na etapie murowania bloczków fundamentowych  , czy ktoś byłby chętny pomóc w rozplanowaniu GWC dla domku parterowego .

----------


## karniej18



----------


## karniej18

W tym tygodniu będę robił przyłącze wodno-kanalizacyjne jeszcze raz z góry dzięki za każdą rade .

----------


## karniej18

:bash:  
ogólnie z góry dzięki .

----------


## tori55

Mam zamiar wybudować GWC pod garażem w nowo budowanym domu, ma on być
z  pustaków  ceramicznych z otworami w środku  położonych na płask ,  powierzchnia  50m2  m2 i 1000m3 powietrza .
Mam zamiar pod tym GWC zainstalować również  wymiennik ciepła rury z glikolem ,
jednym   słowem   na powierzchni 50m2 2 wymienniki jeden powietrza dla
rekuperaci i wentylacji  drugi dla pomy ciepła.
Całość  wymiennika będzie  odizolowana od fundamentu styropianem
jak  również  będzie  czapa  ze  stryropianu na górze   ma to działać latem jako
powierzchnia  w  miarę  dobrze  schłodzona ze względu na brak promieni
słonecznych  docierających  do gleby , a zimą nie będzie przemarzać bo
będzie   dobrze  odizolowane  od fundamentów i nie będzie dochodziło do
wymiennika   tzw  przemarzanie  gruntu.Jeżeli  się  mylę  proszę  mnie
poprawić

----------


## witek_myslowice

> jednym   słowem   na powierzchni 50m2 2 wymienniki jeden powietrza dla
> rekuperaci i wentylacji  drugi dla pomy ciepła.


Zima pompa ciepla bedzie pobierala duzo energii z gruntu rodzimego. Budujac w tym samym miejscu GWC do rekuperacji bedzie tego ciepła zbyt mało dla obu systemów - grunt przemarznie. Kazdy GWC potrzebuje czas na regenerację temp gruntu rodzimego ktory jest wokol niego. 
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## tori55

Zmieniłem zamiar i GWC będzie służył tylko do wentylacji z rekuperacją  na 80m2 powierzchni domu a  GWC będzie położony na powierzchni 50m2

----------


## ArsTECH

Uwaga na temat wymiennika pod garażem:

Dobre miejsce bo korzystamy za darmo z izolacji poziomej garażu. Garaż ma niską temp. i nie przeszkadza obniżenie temperatury gruntu.

Przestrzegam przed stosowaniem ceramiki. Przy dużej wilgoci może się tam pojawić biologia. Zalecam sprawdzony w wielu instalacjach (kilkadziesiąt lat pracy) żwir: obły i nienasiąkliwy.

Wymiennik nie powinien schodzić poniżej dołu ław fundamentowych. Naruszenie spoistości gruntu pod ławą może doprowadzić do jej osiadania.

Podsumowując: Król jest tylko jeden  -   http://grzebieniowygwc.pl/;)

----------


## witek_myslowice

Od 2002r. Królowa jest jedna Żwirowy GWC. Urodziła parę odmian GWC - jedne się jej udały drugie mniej ale wszystkie zostały Książętami. 
Jak wszystkie dorosną to się okaże które są lepsze, wydajniejsze, zdrowsze. 
Życzę powodzenia.
Witek

----------

